# Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just saw this on Hodinkee.com. How cool is this!
Introducing: The Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition, With A High Beat Quartz Movement And $550 Pricetag - HODINKEE


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow. I want this.


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm excited. A little miffed that they added silver borders to the hands and markers, and apparently a sunburst effect to the subdials. Hopefully the rest of the dial is still matte black like the original.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Depending on how it looks "in the metal" this may be another quartz watch to add to my collection.


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

Great watch to reissue. |>

Bob


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll buy one. Wish it was available today, in fact.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

Aside from the stupid "262 KHz" I have no complaints, and I think I can overcome that one 

Awaiting actual reviews with real-life photos.


----------



## giblets46 (Apr 30, 2014)

*The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Many of you will have seen the thread about the Bulova worn on the moon being sold for $1.6m! 
Now in a great marketing move, Bulova have finally released (well Jan '16) their 'moonwatch' at $550 it's set to be. Bargain, and a good looker too!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-a-high-beat-quartz-movement-and-550-pricetag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtth (May 30, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

has literally nothing to do with either the moonwatch nor the bulova that went at auction. the case isn't even the same, let alone everything else.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Nice looking watch. I'd be tempted if only it were automatic.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

are people not excited that bulova finally released a good looking precisionist?


----------



## Quadcammer (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I'll stick with my speedy, thanks.


----------



## benjib (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I might buy it. Wack it on a NATO, all depends on case size and thickness.


----------



## giblets46 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Wonder if it will affect the demand for speedies?! There are plenty of people who like the cachet of it being the 'moonwatch' but if there is an alternative that is far more affordable, many people will go for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Personnaly, I'd rather think of it as a 1.6 millions dollars watch than a moonwatch. If I did not tapped out my watch budget for this year, I might have went for it; always wanted a precisionist movement, never was too fond of Bulova design but this one look cool(in photos at least).


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Of course Bulova couldn't let a marketing opportunity like this pass them by, it's a marketeers dream. Cant say I blame them at all. Didn't realise it was the first moon "driver" watch too. 
I think they are on a winner. The watch has somewhat of a speedy look and I do like the pushers. I think this will be very successful for them.

Regards,


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Don't see anyone going from Speedy Pro to Bulova, nor is it a moonwatch (movement, case, tachymeter etc all different from capt. Scott's Bulova).

But it is a damn good looking chrono, and with sweeping Precisionist quartz, I expect it may do well.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



jtth said:


> has literally nothing to do with either the moonwatch nor the bulova that went at auction. the case isn't even the same, let alone everything else.


"...takes the *exact same look as Captain Scott's prototype watch*, including the beautiful elongated pushers that are slotted into the full mid-case, and now adds a subtle date indication at 4 o'clock." (Hodinkee)


----------



## jmichael26 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I love the look.. just wish it was Auto.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



jtth said:


> has literally nothing to do with either the moonwatch nor the bulova that went at auction. the case isn't even the same, let alone everything else.


????? what pictures are you looking at???


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



EnderW said:


> Don't see anyone going from Speedy Pro to Bulova, nor is it a moonwatch (movement, case, tachymeter etc all different from capt. Scott's Bulova).


???? you too???


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Nice looking watch, sharp price. Just wish it is an auto.


----------



## christopher wallace (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

nice looking watch, thumbs up for bulova


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

People are hating on the fact that this doesn't share the same technical specs as Dave Scott's Bulova and therefore "isn't a Moonwatch" but don't seem to mind that the Speedy Pro has used different movements (cal. 861 and 1861) from the Speedmasters that actually went to the moon (caliber 321) for decades.

Y'all been drinking too much Omega Kool-aid, methinks.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I will be buying one.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Anybody found actual photos of the watch? Rather than those horrid 3d render?


----------



## samanderson (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



ed21x said:


> are people not excited that bulova finally released a good looking precisionist?


Totally. I'm always disappointed by the styling on the precisionist line. They're gaudy and over-stated. But this one looks good.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I think it looks pretty good too. Fingers crossed that they did it right and that it's decent quality. If it has good proportions, isn't overly huge, blingy, and has sapphire, I think I'm in. I already have 2 Speedmasters, but they are not daily wears. This would make a great grab and go Quartz option. An ideal all arounder. I dig the movement and the price point too.

Remember the Citizen Speedmaster? I wish they still made that. Great looking watch too...even better than the Bulova I think.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Please have AR sapphire!!!!


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Chronograph pushers look very 'modern'.

edit:

I see that they are the same as the original from decades ago.


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I'm in....


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I was excited...but I really don't know about a quartz movement.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Can't blame Bulova for capitalizing on the auction outcome, they'd be crazy not to. While not for me (both aesthetically and movement wise) I think Bulova did a nice job modernizing this re-edition and wouldn't be surprised if this did really well.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Pride said:


> I was excited...but I really don't know about a quartz movement.


Yeah...but it's not your typical Quartz....HAQ with a sweeping seconds hand...just pretend there are little gears in there:-!


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Looks great, as others have stated wish it was mechanical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicfront (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

NASA should start getting sponsors. With the way people will pay for some brand that went to the moon what do you think they will pay for official watch of the Mars Mission? They could do that with everything. Official Tequila drank on Mars. Mars mission can pay for itself.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

That's a nice effort, I think it does a good job of recreating the vibe of the original, while adding a few modern touches. It is indeed one of the more attractive Precisionists I've seen. I would definitely be interested.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like it.
But when it comes to Bulovas from outer space, I have that covered already:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



LesserBlackDog said:


> People are hating on the fact that this doesn't share the same technical specs as Dave Scott's Bulova and therefore "isn't a Moonwatch" but don't seem to mind that the Speedy Pro has used different movements (cal. 861 and 1861) from the Speedmasters that actually went to the moon (caliber 321) for decades.
> 
> Y'all been drinking too much Omega Kool-aid, methinks.


Indeed, the only reason Omega moved from the column-wheel 321 calibre to the cam-lever 861 was to reduce production costs, and at the cost of the feel of the chronograph pushers. I've made an issue of this in the past, but this forum is full of Omega apologists. They do however make a valid point that this was a decision which was made decades ago, so it's extremely unlikely to be reversed. I do think there would be a demand for a limited edition reissue of the real Moonwatch with a Lemania 2310/Omega 321 calibre.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

My friend and I each bought a different model utilizing the Precisionist movement earlier this year. They were disappointing and both were immediately returned.

I do like the look of this one, but my Bulova batting average is .000 (also bought a Marine Star Chrono 7 or 8 years ago that the chrono stopped functioning on 3 months in). Maybe I'll give them one more chance and have a jeweler who carries them order one in.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



omeglycine said:


> My friend and I each bought a different model utilizing the Precisionist movement earlier this year. They were disappointing and both were immediately returned.
> 
> I do like the look of this one, but my Bulova batting average is .000 (also bought a Marine Star Chrono 7 or 8 years ago that the chrono stopped functioning on 3 months in). Maybe I'll give them one more chance and have a jeweler who carries them order one in.


What kind of problems did you encounter with the Precisionist movement?


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



scooby said:


> Yeah...but it's not your typical Quartz....HAQ with a sweeping seconds hand...just pretend there are little gears in there:-!


Not HAQ if its Bulova's Precisionist movement. It doesn't meet HAQ's second per year deviation accuracy (-10/+10sec). However, Bulova's movement is more accurate than your typical quartz movement and its got that interesting sweep hand action like a mechanical.

I'm in depending on case size. That's one nifty watch. Perfect compliment to my Omega speedmaster and good price. Bulova may have hit this one out of the park.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



scooby said:


> Yeah...but it's not your typical Quartz....HAQ with a sweeping seconds hand...just pretend there are little gears in there:-!


At last a GREAT looking precisionist! Pretend? No need to pretend. This is not just 'another' quartz chrono. HAQ and the Precisionist movement are in themselves very special things. I for one am very much looking forward to this.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



harshad4005 said:


> Looks great, as others have stated wish it was mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In regards to the folks who are complaining that this isn't mechanical... is their interest in mechanical movement such that they would prefer a generic standard chronograph movt sourced from an outside company such as eta (if possible), sellita, miyota, etc, with no decoration - as would economically fit a 500 buck watch so long as its mechanical?

OR would they rather have Bulova's in-house designed quartz movement where I'm not familiar with a lot of companies outside of Seiko who bother to design new and more accurate quartz movements. And is more accurate than your standard cheap quartz movement, much less any mechanical. And also was designed with sweep hand motion (for those who find the 1 second jump of regular quartz annoying).

I don't think it's even a close contest.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



LesserBlackDog said:


> People are hating on the fact that this doesn't share the same technical specs as Dave Scott's Bulova and therefore "isn't a Moonwatch" but don't seem to mind that the Speedy Pro has used different movements (cal. 861 and 1861) from the Speedmasters that actually went to the moon (caliber 321) for decades.
> 
> Y'all been drinking too much Omega Kool-aid, methinks.


It's the fact that the speedy, including the 861 and modern 1861 speedy, is _still_ the only watch qualified (and used) by NASA to actually go out into space via EVA, and presumably will still do the moon just fine too. It's cool to me that my watch, the one sitting on my night stand right now, is literally qualified to go to the moon.
Is Omega super annoying with the constant LE's, SE's, EE's (edition edition's, made it up)? Yep, absolutely. Does it bother me that they're shoving their purchased James Bond connection down our throats at every opportunity? Eff yeah. Is the co-axial escapement god's gift to horology? I have no idea. But the speedy pro has earned its spot. That fact is pretty indisputable at this point.
And I like this bulova. The pushers are cool, the case is cool, and I also think the movement is cool. But it is an homage to a moonwatch, not an actual moonwatch. What people need to accept is that there's nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Love it, finally a good looking Precisionist. I wonder what the case size is, though, and hope it's not ginormous like the rest of the Precisionist line. If it's 42mm or less I'll have a hard time passing it up.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Good looking watch. Quite faithful to the original for an homage IMHO. Yes, it has modern quartz movement, but I bet you that most people would prefer $550 quartz than $700 7550 watch with $500 service every 5-6 yrs. IMHO.

I would take a serious look at this one as I was considering getting a precisionist watch just that none of the designs were keeping my eye for longer than 5 seconds.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



mleok said:


> What kind of problems did you encounter with the Precisionist movement?


Sorry, should have been clearer. No issues with the movement on the Precisionist model I purchased. The dial and hands were as expected, flat and basic, but fit the style of the watch so no complaints. The casework left much to be desired, even at the highly discounted rate at which I purchased it. Felt like a generic blank in line to be finished.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

It certainly looks nice, but there aren't any specs available make any other judgments. Hopefully, they'll use an acrylic crystal for it, but I fear it'll have a mineral crystal like other Precisionists.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



ChuckW said:


> It certainly looks nice, but there aren't any specs available make any other judgments. Hopefully, they'll use an acrylic crystal for it, but I fear it'll have a mineral crystal like other Precisionists.


Yeah, that would be my concern as well. The Accutron II Alpha which I have is very nicely made, and I would wear it more regularly if it was equipped with either a sapphire or acrylic crystal.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like it. It's a good looking watch. The story on how it had to replace a broken Omega is pretty good to. I think these days quartz is the only way to go if you are even remotely serious about telling the time. The Omega breaking on the moon is a good example why.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



mleok said:


> Yeah, that would be my concern as well. The Accutron II Alpha which I have is very nicely made, and I would wear it more regularly if it was equipped with either a sapphire or acrylic crystal.


I'll respectfully disagree. Acrylic is lovely on a vintage watch, but as they're already taking other minor liberties and making this more of a design homage, I have no objections to mineral crystal. Sapphire would push the price bracket up for something only us WUS would care about.

If I can find one of these in person, it will likely jump to the top of the buy list.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Double post, please delete.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Nay for me... I prefer handwind


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like it. For me it will depend on how much they decide to 'upsize' it.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



mleok said:


> Yeah, that would be my concern as well. The Accutron II Alpha which I have is very nicely made, and I would wear it more regularly if it was equipped with either a sapphire or acrylic crystal.


There are distinct advantages to mineral. Hesalite/plastic is too easily scratched while sapphire too reflective and internal AR makes not much difference IMO. Double AR is great but is smudge prone and as easily scratched or worse than toughened mineral.

Mineral is also far cheaper to source and replace than AR sapphire.

I personally prefer the hardlex on my Seiko 5 and SKX compared to the glare of no-AR sapphire on my SARB and SARG.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

[Edit]: Double post deleted


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Really nice looking chrono. That's great news that it will have the chrono version of the precisionist movement rather than mechanical.


----------



## inter71 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I think it is a good looking watch, and it is worth to take a look at it at the store.


----------



## inter71 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

The Citizen Speedmaster - looks really good....


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> Not HAQ if its Bulova's Precisionist movement. It doesn't meet HAQ's second per year deviation accuracy (-10/+10sec). However, Bulova's movement is more accurate than your typical quartz movement and its got that interesting sweep hand action like a mechanical.
> 
> I'm in depending on case size. That's one nifty watch. Perfect compliment to my Omega speedmaster and good price. Bulova may have hit this one out of the park.


I guess I was going off of the vague specs in the Hodinkee article quoted below. I don't know much about the precisionist movement yet. Gotta study up I hope they can provide more detailed specs soon.

"This movement, according to Bulova, allows for accuracy that is good to just seconds per year, and because of its high frequency, provides the smooth sweeping chronographs seconds hand that we are accustomed to with mechanical watches."


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



inter71 said:


> The Citizen Speedmaster - looks really good....


But the Japanese have a strange habit of pulling their best looking watches off the market. Uuurgho|


----------



## furrygoat (Feb 9, 2012)

I like it a lot for that price as long as it's not too big! Ill have to keep my eye out for more info.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Looks awesome!
You can't argue against a watch that has 'heritage', an in house interesting movement, a historic brand that has heritage with that movement and a $550 price tag.
I imagine I'll be getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Its a quartz afterall....

Edit: Just noticed that it will come with a precisionist movement. OK. Now, need to think twice


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



scooby said:


> I think it looks pretty good too. Fingers crossed that they did it right and that it's decent quality. If it has good proportions, isn't overly huge, blingy, and has sapphire, I think I'm in. I already have 2 Speedmasters, but they are not daily wears. This would make a great grab and go Quartz option. An ideal all arounder. I dig the movement and the price point too.
> 
> Remember the Citizen Speedmaster? I wish they still made that. Great looking watch too...even better than the Bulova I think.


Seiko too!


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

That's a good looking watch!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I was reading on another forum today an emailed reply from Bulova marketing about the case size: 45mm. The bezel diameter is less of course due to the case extending beyond the bezel. Take that with a grain of salt until a review comes out, as marketers have been known to get their numbers wrong...

Best,
C.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



charliekilo98 said:


> I was reading on another forum today an emailed reply from Bulova marketing about the case size: 45mm. The bezel diameter is less of course due to the case extending beyond the bezel. Take that with a grain of salt until a review comes out, as marketers have been known to get their numbers wrong...
> 
> Best,
> C.


hmm, if so that's a bit disappointing, but a small relief for my wallet. Speedmaster Pro is the largest watch in my collection at 41 or 42mm. 45mm puts this into Panerai territory and I'm not sure I'm gonna like it.

While I agree marketers often get it wrong, 45mm is very possible for their precisionist line... Bulova released a chronograph with precisionist movt at 45mm earlier this year. Oh well.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> hmm, if so that's a bit disappointing, but a small relief for my wallet. Speedmaster Pro is the largest watch in my collection at 41 or 42mm. 45mm puts this into Panerai territory and I'm not sure I'm gonna like it.
> 
> While I agree marketers often get it wrong, 45mm is very possible for their precisionist line... Bulova released a chronograph with precisionist movt at 45mm earlier this year. Oh well.


man... this watch had so much potential...


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

joseph80 said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee.com. How cool is this!
> Introducing: The Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition, With A High Beat Quartz Movement And $550 Pricetag - HODINKEE
> 
> View attachment 5871274


Hope they fix the text on the strap label before they roll 'em out. Should be either *262.144 kHz* or *262,144 Hz*. 
(Sorry, it's the engineer in me.)


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Threads merged


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> hmm, if so that's a bit disappointing, but a small relief for my wallet. Speedmaster Pro is the largest watch in my collection at 41 or 42mm. 45mm puts this into Panerai territory and I'm not sure I'm gonna like it.
> 
> While I agree marketers often get it wrong, 45mm is very possible for their precisionist line... Bulova released a chronograph with precisionist movt at 45mm earlier this year. Oh well.


Hmm. 45 would be a major disappointment to us skinny wristed fellas but we might have a fighting chance if the bezel edge is 42 or less. Sort of the way Seiko Shogun and Sumo is near 45mm but wears closer to a 42. A lot would depend on the lug design.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



ed21x said:


> man... this watch had so much potential...


... Even more now!

I'll be able to see that 10th second register (so awesome!l) and the date window (YES!)!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice looking watch. Not sure if I'll pick one up, but I'll look at it.
I've been thinking about maybe adding a Spaceview for a while, this might do instead.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

finally!! a precisionist worth buying!! 

anyone know the meaning of the writing on that nato strap? 
is it the watch's serial number or secret NASA code maybe?


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)

If you compare this watch with the ManUnited chrono which has the same chrono lay out and the case looks to be a bit of the same size. I guess this new chrono is gonna be 42mm width, 12mm thick and 22mm lugs.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



obomomomo said:


> Hmm. 45 would be a major disappointment to us skinny wristed fellas but we might have a fighting chance if the bezel edge is 42 or less. Sort of the way Seiko Shogun and Sumo is near 45mm but wears closer to a 42. A lot would depend on the lug design.


as a fellow slender wrested person, I agree. At that size, at the very least it won't be a daily wearer. I'm not sure why bulova insists on super sizing it's watches.

I'll still probably check it out when it comes in as I do love the design.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

duffin123456 said:


> finally!! a precisionist worth buying!!
> 
> anyone know the meaning of the writing on that nato strap?
> is it the watch's serial number or secret NASA code maybe?


UHF is 'Ultra High Frequency'

The number in 'Hz' refers to the frequency that the quartz crystal is made to vibrate (measured in Hertz or 'Hz'), on Bulova's Precisionist movements which is much higher than regular quartz watches apparently. But the text is actually in error, as pointed out by *Thomas472* in post #72, above.

Not sure of the other number, could be the model reference or serial number or both.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

4hour said:


> If you compare this watch with the ManUnited chrono which has the same chrono lay out and the case looks to be a bit of the same size. I guess this new chrono is gonna be 42mm width, 12mm thick and 22mm lugs.


Well spotted;








Although ablogtowatch says 43mm?
Either way it's wearable for me at this size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't understand the concept of tachymeter other than an attempt to crowd the bezel for design sake. I don't think a single tachymeter buyer this year in the whole world ever use it even once in real life.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good but i am happy to stick with my speedy pro 


Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)

obomomomo said:


> Not sure of the other number, could be the model reference or serial number or both.


If you are referring to the DOM 08021971 I believe this is the GMT date of the 3rd EVA in which Scott wore the Bulova. The 3rd EVA was conducted August 2, 1971. Maybe DOM is Date On Moon.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

I like it, good move on Bulova's part. Now I have a watch on my list for early next year!


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

Veda said:


> I don't understand the concept of tachymeter other than an attempt to crowd the bezel for design sake. I don't think a single tachymeter buyer this year in the whole world ever use it even once in real life.


Sure I have. Bored on a long highway trip checked my speed against the mile markers. Speedometers are always off. And when I put oversized tires on my pickup, that made a change.

Bob


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



charliekilo98 said:


> I was reading on another forum today an emailed reply from Bulova marketing about the case size: 45mm. The bezel diameter is less of course due to the case extending beyond the bezel. Take that with a grain of salt until a review comes out, as marketers have been known to get their numbers wrong...
> 
> Best,
> C.


My wife asked her yearly October question a few weeks ago "which watch do you want this Christmas"? My reply: "nothing interests me or is WAY too much money". And then I see this. I don't mind a late Christmas present. 

If it's 45mm that's major disappointment though. I can barely pull off the size of my Speedy so if it is 45mm then this one is out of the question. Argh!!


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Hope it's not 45mm. That would be a dealbreaker for me - I won't wear over 42-43mm. Crossing for fingers for 42mm with 20mm lugs, like the Speedy Pro and, I assume, the original Scott watch.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I find it odd that there is no press release I can find about this watch nor a single mention of it on Bulova's web site. I hope it's not vaporware.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



obomomomo said:


> There are distinct advantages to mineral. Hesalite/plastic is too easily scratched while sapphire too reflective and internal AR makes not much difference IMO. Double AR is great but is smudge prone and as easily scratched or worse than toughened mineral.
> 
> Mineral is also far cheaper to source and replace than AR sapphire.
> 
> I personally prefer the hardlex on my Seiko 5 and SKX compared to the glare of no-AR sapphire on my SARB and SARG.


Hardlex is good but plain mineral crystal sucks. I took a nap with my Laco and the crystal got tiny scratches from laying on a bed ! Does Bulova have their own hardened mineral crystal ?

I'd rather have sapphire or acrylic. But I have to give credit to Bulova. It's a nice looking watch and the price seems reasonable.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



tmathes said:


> I find it odd that there is no press release I can find about this watch nor a single mention of it on Bulova's web site. I hope it's not vaporware.


Same here, I can't even find actual photos; the ones published look like 3d renders to me, not photos of an actual, in the flesh, product. Time will tell, but at this point I'm doubting this watch will make it into distribution.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



tmathes said:


> I find it odd that there is no press release I can find about this watch nor a single mention of it on Bulova's web site. I hope it's not vaporware.


Bulova is owned by Citizen, so I'm not surprised. Their marketing ranges from non-existent to utterly baffling.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



GregoryD said:


> Bulova is owned by Citizen, so I'm not surprised. Their marketing ranges from non-existent to utterly baffling.


Good point but Citizen has been getting better. The Swiss can be as bad. There's a Certina moon phase watch I'm interested in but it took Certina nearly 2 months after Basel to put it on their web site (and some AD's still don't show the watch). There were photos of the watch though as several web sites had reviewers try on the real thing.

I can see not having it on the web site but no press release was surprising since the Hodinkee article seemed to be parroting a press release. I couldn't even find a press release.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



bullshark said:


> Same here, I can't even find actual photos; the ones published look like 3d renders to me, not photos of an actual, in the flesh, product. Time will tell, but at this point I'm doubting this watch will make it into distribution.


The picture of the watch in the presentation box looked like a photo, more so than the other images which indeed look like renders. When I've seen products in person for some baffling reason the company web site shows still has renders, not the real product. I cannot understand why so many watch brands do that on their web sites (car makes are another culprit).


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Found the press release; it was part of the Dave Scott watch association:

Astronaut Dave Scott's Bulova Chronograph Worn On Moon Sold for Record $1.625... -- NEW YORK, Nov. 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --

I take back what I said earlier about vaporware, the watch is for real. One question posed earlier was what kind of glass, it'll be sapphire according to the press release.

Still would like to know the case size.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

For reasons I don't fully comprehend, watch ads sometimes take live photos and photoshop them until they look like renders. An example of this is this Rolex Daytona Platinum.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



tmathes said:


> Found the press release; it was part of the Dave Scott watch association:
> 
> Astronaut Dave Scott's Bulova Chronograph Worn On Moon Sold for Record $1.625... -- NEW YORK, Nov. 2, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --
> 
> So this watch is for real.


Thanks for the link. Kinda bummed only 50m WR, but sapphire is a nice touch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



GregoryD said:


> Thanks for the link. Kinda bummed only 50m WR, but sapphire is a nice touch.


Sapphire is indeed a nice touch at this price point. It might be the first Bulova with a Precisionist movement with sapphire crystal.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



GregoryD said:


> Thanks for the link. Kinda bummed only 50m WR, but sapphire is a nice touch.


No problem. I still have to wonder about the timing, they must have been planning this product for a while, no way it could have been rushed into production within 2-3 months. I'm speculating they were waiting for the original to go to auction then make the annoucement.

I know this isn't remotely precise but if the lug width is 22mm, same as the ManU watch mentioned previously (which appears to be the same movement), then this watch may very well be 45mm. I took a ruler to the lug width and compared it to the case width (minus the crown of course). Sure enough it seems wider than 2x the strap width. Sigh, too big for me.

The tachymeter function will be interesting too; if the sweep second hand is not the chrono second timer too then that's a major fail.


----------



## Rpelota (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Has anyone the diameter and height of the Moon Watch?2


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Rpelota said:


> Has anyone the diameter and height of the Moon Watch?2


In previous posts in this thread, someone contacted Bulova and got a reply of 45mm. But, there are some Bulovas in the Accutron II line very, very similar to this watch, same movement (based on the subdials) and they're all around 42mm so it's still up in the air.


----------



## Rpelota (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Has anyone the diameter and height of the Moon Watch?2


----------



## psykon99 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> as a fellow slender wrested person, I agree. At that size, at the very least it won't be a daily wearer. I'm not sure why bulova insists on super sizing it's watches.
> 
> I'll still probably check it out when it comes in as I do love the design.


I'm pretty sure that it's a necessity of the Precisionist movement. Because it's a high frequency quartz, the movement burns through battery much faster than a normal quartz. In order to keep battery changes to one every couple years, it requires using a bigger battery than your average quartz watch - thus a larger case size.

On their newer Accutron II watches, their using the same Precisionist movement, but they slow the frequency by half (I think). It's still considered high frequency compared to your average quartz, and still has the sweeps second hand, but they don't require quite as robust a battery size as their bigger bothers. That's why the Accutron II watches are smaller than your average Precisionist.

That said, I think their starting to trend smaller anyway. I own the Claremont, which is a 44mm watch (I love it btw), but the Longwood and related models are trending in the 40 to 42mm size range.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> hmm, if so that's a bit disappointing, but a small relief for my wallet. Speedmaster Pro is the largest watch in my collection at 41 or 42mm. 45mm puts this into Panerai territory and I'm not sure I'm gonna like it.
> 
> While I agree marketers often get it wrong, 45mm is very possible for their precisionist line... Bulova released a chronograph with precisionist movt at 45mm earlier this year. Oh well.


45mm?! NOOOOO! That just kills a lot potential buyers. Hopefully it's no bigger than 42mm and the lug to lug is reasonable, maybe about 50mm or less.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

That is awesome. I agree, too, about how this is the only good-looking Precisionist out there.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



psykon99 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's a necessity of the Precisionist movement. Because it's a high frequency quartz, the movement burns through battery much faster than a normal quartz. In order to keep battery changes to one every couple years, it requires using a bigger battery than your average quartz watch - thus a larger case size.


It's a coin cell, slightly larger than a normal button cell but there still seems to be plenty of room in this model.


----------



## psykon99 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Fair point. That's quite a spacer in there.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



psykon99 said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's a necessity of the Precisionist movement. Because it's a high frequency quartz, the movement burns through battery much faster than a normal quartz. In order to keep battery changes to one every couple years, it requires using a bigger battery than your average quartz watch - thus a larger case size.
> 
> The P102.10 Precisionist movement in my Bulova with a 42mm wide by 10.6mm thick case only fills a small amount of the space in the case. The movement itself is 10.5 ligne (~23.5mm across), and the battery that fits on the back of it is 20mm across and only 1.6mm thick.* The movement in your Claremont may be the larger 12.5 ligne (~28mm).
> 
> ...


Movement in the Claremont doesn't fill that much of the case...









* The lithium battery ID exactly specifies the battery size: CR2016 is 20x1.6mm, CR2032 is 20X3.2mm, CR2450 is 24x5.0mm, etc.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



quinncidence said:


> It's the fact that the speedy, including the 861 and modern 1861 speedy, is _still_ the only watch qualified (and used) by NASA to actually go out into space via EVA, and presumably will still do the moon just fine too. It's cool to me that my watch, the one sitting on my night stand right now, is literally qualified to go to the moon.


Yes, and for years, the Beretta 9mm pistol was the ONLY pistol "qualified" for the US military to take to war. Like the Omega, it had as much to do with who got paid under the table than with the quality of the product. Believe me, had Timex greased the right palms, the Timex today would be "the only qualified moon watch."



LesserBlackDog said:


> I'm excited. A little miffed that they added silver borders to the hands and markers, and apparently a sunburst effect to the subdials. Hopefully the rest of the dial is still matte black like the original.


I suppose that if it was _exactly_ the same as the original it might diminish the value of the vintage watches out there. Most companies, when they make a tribute watch, make minor changes here and there.

Edit: on second thought, this was a one of a kind Bulova, only issued to Scott. Why don't they make it exactly?



jtth said:


> has literally nothing to do with either the moonwatch nor the bulova that went at auction. the case isn't even the same, let alone everything else.


??? - it has the date of the Scott moon walk on the strap of the new watch, coincidence?

And they do look quite similar:


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like it. I would like it even more with a little vintage lume. This is being released at a perfect time for me to order it as a birthday present via the fiances credit card.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



bullshark said:


> Anybody found actual photos of the watch? Rather than those horrid 3d render?


I'm guessing when all the press kicked up about the original moon bulova auction, the company quickly jumped into the rendering when they saw the opportunity of a lifetime.

There would be no way they could have actually made a prototype in the short space between the auction and now, unless they new well in advance he was going to sell it.

Love the look of the renders, but I've seen a lot of watches that look VERY different in the metal. So I'm looking forward to seeing what this ends up like. Looks damn. Nice so far though!


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



GlennO said:


> It's a coin cell, slightly larger than a normal button cell but there still seems to be plenty of room in this model.
> 
> View attachment 5888250


So Bulova make their watches big and ugly for.... fashion?:roll:


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Guys, FYI I did a quick scale measurement/ basic calculation using an enlargment of the photo shown on my laptop screen. Assuming the lug width to be 20mm (and I'm pretty sure it is) then the watch diameter will be 45mm. Good news for some, bad for others (me included):-(

Width across the crystal works out to 40.75mm edge to edge including the tachymeter.

Lug-to-Lug works out to a whopping 52mm

About the size and lug width of the Seiko Sumo but I have a feeling it will wear bigger cuz of the L-to-L and bigger crystal width.

Now if the lug width is 22 (but I don't think so), all measurements would of course be proportionately bigger by 10%.


----------



## Zeckman (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



ajbutler13 said:


> Nice looking watch. I'd be tempted if only it were automatic.


I could not agree more


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Zeckman said:


> I could not agree more


And still $550? That would be a neat trick.


----------



## Zeckman (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



publandlord said:


> And still $550? That would be a neat trick.


I know... I mean I'd be tempted at its price (being automatic)

It is like the Alpina chrono big date, I love the watch but I do not dig quartz movements in analogic watches anymore...


----------



## bobbubka84 (Oct 7, 2015)

Been discussed quite a bit in another forum and I really like it. It's just a shame that the case size will be 45mm and it contains a Quartz. Sadly that's 2 reasons not to buy it for me, but no doubt they are on to a winner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



obomomomo said:


> So Bulova make their watches big and ugly for.... fashion?:roll:


No brand can ignore fashion, but at least their styling has improved recently, at least according to my tastes. They seemed to be trying too hard with the early Precisionists.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Does anyone know if the one of the sub-dials will act as the main seconds hand like in a traditional automatic chronograph or the main (big) seconds hand will serve as the main seconds?


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Zeckman said:


> I know... I mean I'd be tempted at its price (being automatic)
> 
> It is like the Alpina chrono big date, I love the watch but I do not dig quartz movements in analogic watches anymore...


At the price I sure would be too. But you can get an Alpina chrono with an automatic movement, so there's no problem there; it just cost nearly 3 times as much .


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ticonderoga said:


> Yes, and for years, the Beretta 9mm pistol was the ONLY pistol "qualified" for the US military to take to war. Like the Omega, it had as much to do with who got paid under the table than with the quality of the product. Believe me, had Timex greased the right palms, the Timex today would be "the only qualified moon watch."


Wow, before making broad-stroke pronouncements, please have some actual facts.

It wasn't 'greased palms' or any such shenanigans, it was the only watch that survived the torture tests NASA put several watches through of the brands that submitted samples for qualification. Only Omega, Longines, Rolex and Hamilton submitted samples after NASA sent several manufacturers a request for quote with a spec sheet of what they required:

https://monochrome-watches.com/exclusive-truth-real-armstrong-aldrin-speedmaster-references-how-omega-speedmaster-became-moonwatch/


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



tmathes said:


> Wow, before making broad-stroke pronouncements, please have some actual facts.
> 
> It wasn't 'greased palms' or any such shenanigans, it was the only watch that survived the torture tests NASA put several watches through of the brands that submitted samples for qualification. Only Omega, Longines, Rolex and Hamilton submitted samples after NASA sent several manufacturers a request for quote with a spec sheet of what they required:
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/exclusive-truth-real-armstrong-aldrin-speedmaster-references-how-omega-speedmaster-became-moonwatch/


Read the story about the Beretta and you'll see a similar tale. I just don't buy it.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Medusa said:


> I like it. It's a good looking watch. The story on how it had to replace a broken Omega is pretty good to. I think these days quartz is the only way to go if you are even remotely serious about telling the time. The Omega breaking on the moon is a good example why.


Well, to be fair, the Accutrons used as timers in the lunar module broke during Apollo 11 and Armstrong used his Speedmaster as a replacement, so I guess they were equal.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



tmathes said:


> Wow, before making broad-stroke pronouncements, please have some actual facts.
> 
> It wasn't 'greased palms' or any such shenanigans, it was the only watch that survived the torture tests NASA put several watches through of the brands that submitted samples for qualification. Only Omega, Longines, Rolex and Hamilton submitted samples after NASA sent several manufacturers a request for quote with a spec sheet of what they required:
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/exclusive-truth-real-armstrong-aldrin-speedmaster-references-how-omega-speedmaster-became-moonwatch/


Very true, in fact it was Bulova that enlisted General Omar Bradley to lobby Congress to pick a US watch for the space program (presumably, one who's name started with "B" and ended with "ulova") and NASA had to spend time and money testing the watches again, which again resulted in the Omega (and only the Omega) passing the tests. The fact that Bulova "gave" Dave Scott a prototype watch to wear should tell you who was greasing what.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ticonderoga said:


> Read the story about the Beretta and you'll see a similar tale. I just don't buy it.


The guy that set up the tests at JSC still lives in the area. You can ask him yourself. Trust me, nobody cared what watch was selected, it's just a tool. Omega trumpeted the fact after seeing it in news photos later.

I've heard they even trumpet that fact in advertising today.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ticonderoga said:


> Read the story about the Beretta and you'll see a similar tale. I just don't buy it.


How many Omegas have ever been purchased by NASA, at what total expenditure?
How many Berettas were supplied to the DoD, at what total expenditure?
To be sure, there's a prestige issue, but dollars trump prestige.

Another point: every time one of these watches was in use, for an EVA or moon walk, was a high stress, highly visible occasion. If something went wrong, the world would know about it quickly...Telex speed, ok, not Twitter speed, but still, it would be major. The watch was considered a significant survival-related asset. They'd pick a Timex? Not.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

finally a good looking bulova. with that price, the haq, the size 45mm.. this is too good of a deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I *really* hope it's not 45mm. That would make it unwearable for me, unless the lugs are really stubby. Even then, I can't fathom why a vintage repro would need to be 45mm.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

per hodinkee 
' a touch of a modern look ' 

im sure if they release it in 42mm, it will b great. however, the poison of that size is too great people like me who aim the speedmaster might just buy the bulova and call it a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ticonderoga said:


> Read the story about the Beretta and you'll see a similar tale. I just don't buy it.


|>It's cool, man. Nobody's making you buy anything.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Veda said:


> I don't understand the concept of tachymeter other than an attempt to crowd the bezel for design sake. I don't think a single tachymeter buyer this year in the whole world ever use it even once in real life.


I use it all the time against a rental car speedometer, and I used to do the occasional production line check. It's really a pretty handy scale to have if you need to count large-ish numbers versus time.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> I *really* hope it's not 45mm. That would make it unwearable for me, unless the lugs are really stubby. Even then, I can't fathom why a vintage repro would need to be 45mm.


Agree, that would be a killer for me. I've really been considering one of the HF quartz watches, but I don't like the "progressive" styling a lot of them have. This one has a great look and I wish it would be 42mm max, 40mm would be perfect for me.


----------



## RUDEE (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice. I would buy one.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

quinncidence said:


> I use it all the time against a rental car speedometer, and I used to do the *occasional production line check*. It's really a pretty handy scale to have if you need to count large-ish numbers versus time.


Agree, I've used mine during the random lab test just to get a production rate. Yes, I have proper test equipment, but it's cool knowing I can use the tachymeter for it. When you get right down to it, ALL the functions of a watch are superfluous, given smart phones. I just think it's cool to have an obsolete technology on my wrist that actually works.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

i re-read again in Hodinkee about the release which stated 

' Special edition '. 

so... is this gonna be a mass produced or LE?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love that side shot where the dial depth is on display. 

Looks beautiful. I will buy one.


----------



## nosoncar (Jul 31, 2015)

I wouldn't purchase if it weren't an le. Not particular reason, I just like pieces that are hard to find.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

nosoncar said:


> I wouldn't purchase if it weren't an le. Not particular reason, I just like pieces that are hard to find.


If this is a hit im pretty sure they will be an LE with Automatic/Handwound with a price tag USD1,500.

Now everyone is praying on that one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nosoncar said:


> I wouldn't purchase if it weren't an le. Not particular reason, I just like pieces that are hard to find.


It's a Bulova. I'm assuming you like the watch or you wouldn't waste the time posting. Why not just give it a try.


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



obomomomo said:


> Guys, FYI I did a quick scale measurement/ basic calculation using an enlargment of the photo shown on my laptop screen. Assuming the lug width to be 20mm (and I'm pretty sure it is) then the watch diameter will be 45mm. Good news for some, bad for others (me included):-(
> 
> Width across the crystal works out to 40.75mm edge to edge including the tachymeter.
> 
> ...


45mm with a 20mm strap? If that turn out to be the case, you can count me out. I did think the case to strap proportion were wrong by just looking at the "photos", but I attributed that to a bad 3d rendering; I can pull off a 45mm case, but that size case with a skinny strap is fugly.


----------



## psykon99 (May 12, 2007)

Here's a big what if: What if, since it's patterned after the original - which admittedly i know little about - and 18mm lug width was common back then ... What if it's an 18mm and then all the measurements are reduced? Wouldn't that make it about a 40.5mm watch or so?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



NWP627 said:


> "...takes the *exact same look as Captain Scott's prototype watch*, including the beautiful elongated pushers that are slotted into the full mid-case, and now adds a subtle date indication at 4 o'clock." (Hodinkee)


Just because it's on Hodinkee, it doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Stop teasing me.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

luth_ukail said:


> per hodinkee
> ' a touch of a modern look '
> 
> im sure if they release it in 42mm, it will b great. however, the poison of that size is too great people like me who aim the speedmaster might just buy the bulova and call it a day.
> ...


I have a Speedy but if this thing is 42mm it won't stop me from buying it. Even my wife thought it was a very attractive package (but of course her comment was "it looks like your Speedmaster, why another one like it?") 

I found on Bulova's site a similar looking Accutron II Surveyor chrono, looks to be the identical movement, model 96B238. The size listed is 41mm. Maybe they realized the moon watch re-edition won't attract the "bigger is better" buyer, more likely the buyer that wants a Speedy but can't afford it or won't shell out for it. So, there is hope!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



jupiter6 said:


> Just because it's on Hodinkee, it doesn't mean it's true.


Bulova has the watch shown on their MyFace, er, Facebook page and there's an official press release about it. I posted the link for the press release in this thread, located here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/bulova-moonwatch-re-edition-2538186-10.html#post21968130
The Facebook posting is here:

Bulova

I still have to wonder about the tachymeter scale. One of the sub-dials appears to be the seconds hand and not the sweep second hand like in a standard chrono set-up. But, Bulova's web site does not have the user's manual up for the lone Accutron II chrono on their web site, it only points to a generic instruction sheet that says nothing about chronographs. Right now it's mostly "who knows" about many details.


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Very nice one. They are going to sell a lot of those.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

If this thing is really ready to launch in January, then these details are known, but we just can't get our hands on them yet. Maybe withholding details is a way to keep us talking about it, but it's also really frustrating.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> If this thing is really ready to launch in January, then these details are known, but we just can't get our hands on them yet. Maybe withholding details is a way to keep us talking about it, but it's also really frustrating.


For whatever reasons, known only to themselves, Bulova has been incredibly closed mouth about actual accurate details on any of their Precisionist or 262kHz watches. About the only things I know about the one that I own have come from closely examining the watch and even opening the case and studying the movement itself. (Mine is a P102.10 movement there are also P112.12 and P101.10 movements and certainly others in this line.)

Even the Bulova website provides very little information, and even that little is often inaccurate information. (Yes, I have contacted them about some of the obvious ones, such as listing the 11mm thick watch I'm wearing as being 5.6mm thick, but after months, the wrong information is still there...)

Be nice if they could get their act together. :roll:


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I mean anybody who wears this watch is a complete poser. You really need to go to the moon to be able to wear this thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

tmathes said:


> I have a Speedy but if this thing is 42mm it won't stop me from buying it. Even my wife thought it was a very attractive package (but of course her comment was "it looks like your Speedmaster, why another one like it?")
> 
> I found on Bulova's site a similar looking Accutron II Surveyor chrono, looks to be the identical movement, model 96B238. The size listed is 41mm. Maybe they realized the moon watch re-edition won't attract the "bigger is better" buyer, more likely the buyer that wants a Speedy but can't afford it or won't shell out for it. So, there is hope!


Pretty much the same with my aim on the Omega. I was already dead set on that one but not so soon. Now, if i am really going for this watch, im pretty sure my wife will ask the question of ' I thought u want to buy the Omega, why u settling for Bulova?' then i will answer ' it looks the same, and it scratch the itch. And the balance 3.5k from not buying an Omega can be used on other stuff.' n get away with it. HAHA.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This watch is going to be a hell of a deal.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Puckbw11 said:


> I mean anybody who wears this watch is a complete poser. You really need to go to the moon to be able to wear this thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mang, i've seen your post and my mind start to think of a big ugly creature that have one eye.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

luth_ukail said:


> mang, i've seen your post and my mind start to think of a big ugly creature that have one eye.


A cyclops?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was mocking all the diver haters who say "unless you are hanging out in reefs all day, having a dive watch is a crime against humanity."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Puckbw11 said:


> I was mocking all the diver haters who say "unless you are hanging out in reefs all day, having a dive watch is a crime against humanity."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh my bad. I did not know you were talking with a sarcasm remark.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

So who bought the auction watch?

Timing of the new re-issue is very, very good.

Just sayin'.




#tinfoilhat


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Dimman said:


> So who bought the auction watch?
> 
> Timing of the new re-issue is very, very good.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me at all. I think a fair number of collectors here (including myself) base our purchases on past history of a particular model. The more interesting - the better. If it wasn't timed like this, all of would probably be scratching our heads and wondering why Bulova was doing a homage/rip off of the Speedmaster.

Now in fact, the history of this Bulova model is pretty sparse - it went into space only once, and was apparently so unimportant to the actual user, David Scott, that he put it away, and supposedly thought it was actually a Waltham for years.

But as far as the practice of over-inflating the importance of a watch line or model (the IWC portuguese name or Patek's "connection" with aviation), Bulova is hardly unique.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> Doesn't bother me at all. I think a fair number of collectors here (including myself) base our purchases on past history of a particular model. The more interesting - the better. If it wasn't timed like this, all of would probably be scratching our heads and wondering why Bulova was doing a homage/rip off of the Speedmaster.
> 
> Now in fact, the history of this Bulova model is pretty sparse - it went into space only once, and was apparently so unimportant to the actual user, David Scott, that he put it away, and supposedly thought it was actually a Waltham for years.
> 
> But as far as the practice of over-inflating the importance of a watch line or model (the IWC portuguese name or Patek's "connection" with aviation), Bulova is hardly unique.


Press release #1: 'Hey there's another moonwatch no-one knows about, it's going to auction '

Press release #2: 'This watch no-one knew or cared about until press release #1 just sold for a record $1.3M + auction fees, which is $1.25M more than expected.'

Press release #3: 'Hey you know that watch that no-one knew about and sold for a price nobody expected like a little while ago? Well Bulova has a re-issue ready like right now.'

Viral marketing master class right there folks.

(I still may pick one up if I can find one with a sensible price. As I like the Precisionist movement, but haven't worn my Clairmont very much because of the styling...)


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Dimman said:


> Press release #1: 'Hey there's another moonwatch no-one knows about, it's going to auction '
> 
> Press release #2: 'This watch no-one knew or cared about until press release #1 just sold for a record $1.3M + auction fees, which is $1.25M more than expected.'
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm no moonwatch nut but I had read about the Bulova previously, and I'm sure lots of others were aware of it. I just think no one expected it to come up for auction.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Dimman said:


> Press release #1: 'Hey there's another moonwatch no-one knows about, it's going to auction '
> 
> Press release #2: 'This watch no-one knew or cared about until press release #1 just sold for a record $1.3M + auction fees, which is $1.25M more than expected.'
> 
> ...


I said pretty much the same thing earlier in this post but you put it in a much more succinct way. The timing is impressively impeccable but awfully, shall we say, curiously coincidental. And I never heard who bought it in the end either.

No matter, if the product is properly sized it'll sell (ie sized like a Speedy or a shade smaller). It's an attractive package for a reasonable price and based on the prices I see other Accutron II watches from internet AD's, the price will likely be well under $550. That is if it's not a limited release with restricted quantities.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Dimman said:


> So who bought the auction watch?
> 
> Timing of the new re-issue is very, very good.
> 
> ...


I bought it. I'm having all that dust and stuff cleaned up and Bulova is doing a full restoration for me. That watch was nasty! I hate buying watches with other guy's DNA all over it!

/sarcasm


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

rfortson said:


> I bought it. I'm having all that dust and stuff cleaned up and Bulova is doing a full restoration for me. That watch was nasty! I hate buying watches with other guy's DNA all over it!
> 
> /sarcasm


If Bulova's service is as expensive and often incompetent as Omega's then it'll cost you as much as the watch did and they'll ADD scratches and good old Earth dust to the collection for free!


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well its definitely going on my new years buy list. I like it


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

First I ever heard of a Bulova on Apollo XV?


----------



## cheers4gears (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I like the aesthetics. I always loved the look of the Omega moon watch, but I do personally need a date too.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

luth_ukail said:


> Pretty much the same with my aim on the Omega. I was already dead set on that one but not so soon. Now, if i am really going for this watch, im pretty sure my wife will ask the question of ' I thought u want to buy the Omega, why u settling for Bulova?' then i will answer ' it looks the same, and it scratch the itch. And the balance 3.5k from not buying an Omega can be used on other stuff.' n get away with it. HAHA.


The bulova will never scratch the itch, Not permanently.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> The bulova will never scratch the itch, nor will the wife. Not permanently.
> 
> only the omega, and it is to too small. Not make wife happy even temperorally. Wife like BIG.


do u mean to say the bulova is too small? i thought the size have not been reveal yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The size has been confirmed on a couple of other watch forums as 45mm x 13.5mm thick. Using a very unscientific method of measuring the image with calipers, I come up with 51mm L2L, if the aforementioned width of 45mm is correct.

For me that makes yet another lovely watch ruined by hockey puck proportions. Grrrrrrr....


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

I do like the look of the pictures, but we'll have to see what it looks like in the metal. For the price it seems like a fairly reasonable offering.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



scooby said:


> I think it looks pretty good too. Fingers crossed that they did it right and that it's decent quality. If it has good proportions, isn't overly huge, blingy, and has sapphire, I think I'm in. I already have 2 Speedmasters, but they are not daily wears. This would make a great grab and go Quartz option. An ideal all arounder. I dig the movement and the price point too.
> 
> Remember the Citizen Speedmaster? I wish they still made that. Great looking watch too...even better than the Bulova I think.


While a good looking watch, the dial was too shiny and the case shape wasn't my favorite. Much prefer my Seiko 7t52-8000.

Back to the Bulova Moonwatch... I want one and will probably get one.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Man the speculators are hard at work!
People have already decided they're not buying it because of this or that yet no details have been released at all yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

1st- To those that say Bulova hasn't made a good looking model with the movement. The Bulova Snorkel Chronograph looks great IMO.
2nd- Lets compare the size
















Looks like it could be 43-44ish mm with a 20 mm lug width.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

I believe the snorkel is a slightly different movement. The 96B238 Surveyor very likely has the same movement as the Bulova Moon... It's a 41mm case with 22mm lug space, two pushers plus crown instead of three...

I overlaid the surveyor so the chrono hands were identically spaced (since that is determined by the movement, and remains fixed), and it does look as though the moon case is probably 45mm with 20mm strap assuming the drawing provided by Bulova is correct...









(Quickie .gif image showing overlay... Apologies for the cut-off lugs on the Surveyor. The only decent pic I could grab on-line was already cropped like that.)


----------



## Wibbs (Mar 7, 2014)

Medusa said:


> I like it. It's a good looking watch. The story on how it had to replace a broken Omega is pretty good to. I think these days quartz is the only way to go if you are even remotely serious about telling the time. The Omega breaking on the moon is a good example why.


Actually, about the only environment where a mechanical trumps quartz is outside a spacecraft in hard vacuum with wildly jumping temperatures. A G-Shock would die in seconds where your great grandfather's pocket watch would likely keep on ticking.


----------



## bacari (Nov 14, 2007)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Tomas472 said:


> I believe the snorkel is a slightly different movement. The 96B238 Surveyor very likely has the same movement as the Bulova Moon... It's a 41mm case with 22mm lug space, two pushers plus crown instead of three...
> 
> I overlaid the surveyor so the chrono hands were identically spaced (since that is determined by the movement, and remains fixed), and it does look as though the moon case is probably 45mm with 20mm strap assuming the drawing provided by Bulova is correct...


Nice work. I really, really hope you're wrong (I know a lot of us do).

As I said on another thread regarding this watch, I hope it flops if it's 45mm to teach the Bulova designers there's a bigger market for reasonably sized watches over anvils on the wrist (I'm looking at you, Precisionist chronos). This UHF movement needs to be in more reasonably sized watches.


----------



## multiverso (Sep 1, 2013)

I am too intrested in this watch, so I quickly did some research to find out what the dimensions would be. I scaled the photo using autocad on the basis of another bulova (posted on this thread) wich should have the same movement (and so the same distance between the chrono hands), and then measured it. The measures are not perfect, but the watch is about 44-45 mm in diameter, 51 mm long and with 20 mm wide lugs. It is a big watch, but it could seem a little smaller due to a smaller bezel around the glass, wich is about 41-42 mm.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

man that is some precision thang going on there. nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

joseph80 said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee.com. How cool is this!
> Introducing: The Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition, With A High Beat Quartz Movement And $550 Pricetag - HODINKEE
> 
> View attachment 5871274


All I am sure about is that the auction was real. The watch may or may not have been real. About two years ago, Dave Scott disclosed that he carried an unauthorized Bulova hand-held stopwatch to the moon because it was easier to read than a wrist watch. Now, all of a sudden, there's a flurry of interest about a one-off Bulova wrist watch that Scott supposedly carried.

It's probably easier to get interest in a wrist watch than in a hand-held stopwatch. I am very dubious about the authenticity of that one-off Bulova wristwatch. It looks like a hoax to me.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Very excited about this. I'm holding out hope it comes in under 45mm.


----------



## Dave83 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'd rock that watch!


----------



## charjanto (May 21, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee.com. How cool is this!
> Introducing: The Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition, With A High Beat Quartz Movement And $550 Pricetag - HODINKEE
> 
> View attachment 5871274


I want one. Nice price tag


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Mike Weinberg said:


> All I am sure about is that the auction was real. The watch may or may not have been real. About two years ago, Dave Scott disclosed that he carried an unauthorized Bulova hand-held stopwatch to the moon because it was easier to read than a wrist watch. Now, all of a sudden, there's a flurry of interest about a one-off Bulova wrist watch that Scott supposedly carried.
> 
> It's probably easier to get interest in a wrist watch than in a hand-held stopwatch. I am very dubious about the authenticity of that one-off Bulova wristwatch. It looks like a hoax to me.


If you like that read up on the apollo stamp incident.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

550 bucks, the HEQ movement is ETA or Miyota ?

the 262Khz would indicate its Miyota since the eta movements are only thermocompensated, 

It could be a derivative of the one used in the precisionist just without all the clutter...


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alpinist said:


> 550 bucks, the HEQ movement is ETA or Miyota ?
> 
> the 262Khz would indicate its Miyota since the eta movements are only thermocompensated,
> 
> It could be a derivative of the one used in the precisionist just without all the clutter...


The movement is a Bulova Precisionist, AKA Bulova 262 kHz, currently in use in several lines of Bulova watches ONLY.

There are numerous current models with both less and more "clutter" in the Bulova line.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Just throw the photo on powerpoint and add the edge ruler (will be easier for folks on the metric system, I had to convert from inches) and you'll see that if the strap is 20mm, this thing is 45mm.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just throw the photo on powerpoint and add the edge ruler (will be easier for folks on the metric system, I had to convert from inches) and you'll see that if the strap is 20mm, this thing is 45mm.
> 
> View attachment 5956810


Well done. Does the lug to lug also appear to be 52mm like previously estimated?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Boone said:


> Well done. Does the lug to lug also appear to be 52mm like previously estimated?


Didn't check.

45mm is not a deal breaker for me.

I think a lot of folks are hung up on the Sub and Speedmaster size but if you look at so many watches are now in the 45mm range and they don't look overdone. 52mm, well, that's pushing it. I have a pocket watch cased in a wrist watch case (52mm) and - while quite large and I have small wrists - it wears ok. Actually, of all the watches I own, I get the most compliments on that watch.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Mike Weinberg said:


> All I am sure about is that the auction was real. The watch may or may not have been real. About two years ago, Dave Scott disclosed that he carried an unauthorized Bulova hand-held stopwatch to the moon because it was easier to read than a wrist watch. Now, all of a sudden, there's a flurry of interest about a one-off Bulova wrist watch that Scott supposedly carried.
> 
> It's probably easier to get interest in a wrist watch than in a hand-held stopwatch. I am very dubious about the authenticity of that one-off Bulova wristwatch. It looks like a hoax to me.


In years past, Scott identified it as a Waltham (I believe). It was a footnote because like 99% of the general population, he didn't really care about the watch until someone probably pointed out the collectability of these things.

It was in the Apollo Lunar Surface Journal, the official de-brief of their time during the mission. (Everything was recorded.)

Here's the relevant section if you're not a space geek that likes reading all of this:

*142:14:22* Scott: "Verify cabin at 3.5." Okay, cabin's at 3.5. Suit circuit's locked up at about 4.4. My PGA is coming through 5 and decaying. And let's slip on a watch._[Dave may have had his watch hanging from the instrument panel and, in any event, he is now putting it on and is probably starting the stopwatch function.][Scott, from a 1996 letter - "I do not recall ever having looked at my watch after egress. In the cabin after EVA-2, I noticed that the crystal of my Omega had popped off sometime during the EVA. Therefore, on EVA-3, I used my backup watch (which was) of a similar type. It worked just fine during the even higher temperatures of EVA-3."]
[In Dave's 1996 letter to me, he said that the back-up watch was a Waltham. After further researching the issue for an article on watches, Dave wrote in early 2014, "Frankly, back in 1996 I just made a mistake -- it was a Bulova, not a Waltham. When you asked in '96, things were a bit hazy after 25 years, and I hadn't fully researched many of the ancillary parts of the mission. However, more things are coming into focus these days as more people are researching Apollo." Dave has documentation that tells us that the backup watch he wore on the lunar surface was a Bulova Chronograph, Model #88510/01. The Part Number on the wrist band was SEB12100030-202.]
__[Ken Glover has provided a video frame frame EVA-3, showing the watch Dave was wearing at that time. See, also, AS15-88-11863.]_​


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> Just throw the photo on powerpoint and add the edge ruler (will be easier for folks on the metric system, I had to convert from inches) and you'll see that if the strap is 20mm, this thing is 45mm.
> 
> View attachment 5956810


Yes, very well done. Would it be possible for you to do the same type of analysis on a picture of Dave Scott's watch to see if the projected dimensions are consistent with what you've shown here?


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll let you count...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Tomas472 said:


> I'll let you count...
> 
> View attachment 5964106


Bravo!

Looks like they are making this to the same proportion as the original.

OK, Tomas, now we need you to do the same thing but showing LTL distance! ;-)


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Looks like they are making this to the same proportion as the original.
> 
> OK, Tomas, now we need you to do the same thing but showing LTL distance! ;-)


Count from the tip of the top lugs to the center pivot of the second hand and double it... ;-)

(I get about 43 x 49mm, ignoring the crown, or in other words just a bit smaller (~5%) than the new one.)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Tomas472 said:


> Count from the tip of the top lugs to the center pivot of the second hand and double it... ;-)


looks like about 49mm lug to lug and 45mm wide excluding the crown...


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

It looks about 42.5mm without crown?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ventura said:


> It looks about 42.5mm without crown?


I just counted again and came up with 43.5...?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Big THANKS to everyone who contributed on the size analysis! I was on the fence about the size, but the fact that they made it more or less true in size to the original makes 45mm much more acceptable to me. This is now at the top of my wish list!


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

From the affordables thread 


ultrasuperninja said:


> Very crudely measured on a free app, calibrated to lug width.
> 
> Probably:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cranworth (May 28, 2013)

Nice watch. Agree that it won't scratch an Omega itch, and if that is what you want, save your dimes and keep the dream alive. 

The fun back story (whatever its truth may be) and the good looks and value here would make this a purchase to think about for its own sake. Bulova Snorkels sometimes get me thinking....

The business about which watch it was reminds me of Rolex and Smiths watches on the first ascent of Everest - another fun subject and a good marketing BS story.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



quinncidence said:


> It's the fact that the speedy, including the 861 and modern 1861 speedy, is _still_ the only watch qualified* (and used) *by NASA to actually go out into space via EVA, and presumably will still do the moon just fine too. It's cool to me that my watch, the one sitting on my night stand right now, is literally qualified to go to the moon.


NASA hasn't bought a Speedy in thirty or forty years....

And watches are no longer issued for EVA.

Saying the Speedy is the still the only qualified NASA EVA watch is like saying the McClellan saddle still the only US Army qualified cavalry trooper' saddle....


----------



## moneysworth (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

We're pushing the administration for a little respect for Bulova. No doubt Bulova should have its own forum. Please put in your two or ten cents on the thread below and on Tomas472's sub-thread "The Nomads of Bulova" inside. Thank you.

Why is Bulova not included in this forum section ?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Tomas472 said:


> I'll let you count...
> 
> View attachment 5964106


Didn't the original have an 18mm strap?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> Didn't the original have an 18mm strap?


I believe the NASA-issued velcro straps were .75", which is about 19mm. But if you look at the photos of the Bulova moon watch that was auctioned, you can see that the strap is a hair too small, so I'm guess the lug width is indeed 20mm on the Bulova moon watch.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> I believe the NASA-issued velcro straps were .75", which is about 19mm. But if you look at the photos of the Bulova moon watch that was auctioned, you can see that the strap is a hair too small, so I'm guess the lug width is indeed 20mm on the Bulova moon watch.


If the lug spacing is indeed 20mm, the case size is about 41-2mm on the original (not including the crown) when I take a ruler to the image. Also, looking at the sub-dial functions and basic design it's pretty obvious Bulova was trying to mimic the Speedmaster, yet another indicator the original was around 42mm.

Hopefully the new model uses the same proportions, there's not any reason Bulova can't (still hoping it's NOT a 45mm monster; might as well be Precisionist).


----------



## MikeyAx (May 18, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



lysanderxiii said:


> NASA hasn't bought a Speedy in thirty or forty years....
> 
> And watches are no longer issued for EVA.
> 
> Saying the Speedy is the still the only qualified NASA EVA watch is like saying the McClellan saddle still the only US Army qualified cavalry trooper' saddle....


Far as I can tell, this Bulova was not authorized to go and the astronaut (Dave Scott) was undermining NASAs decision making process. 
Also, it doesnt matter that they dont issue them anymore. They are still the only timepiece to be certified by NASA to EVA and go to the Moon. This fact is undeniable. 
This doesnt mean that others havent gone into space and functioned properly. Just that it was, and is, the only one chosen by NASA.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MikeyAx said:


> Far as I can tell, this Bulova was not authorized to go and the astronaut (Dave Scott) was undermining NASAs decision making process.


Haha that makes it an even better story.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MikeyAx said:


> Far as I can tell, this Bulova was not authorized to go and the astronaut (Dave Scott) was undermining NASAs decision making process.
> Also, it doesnt matter that they dont issue them anymore. They are still the only timepiece to be certified by NASA to EVA and go to the Moon. This fact is undeniable.
> This doesnt mean that others havent gone into space and functioned properly. Just that it was, and is, the only one chosen by NASA.


I don't think he was "undermining" anyone - his watch was listed on the ship's manifest - NASA certainly knew he was bringing it.

What I do find suspect, is that of all of the Omegas issued, the guy with the "one-only" Bulova watch, his Omega blows the crystal "forcing" him to adapt to his backup watch.

Sure. It's possible.

But just as likely, Bulova encouraged him to sabotage his watch so that they would be able to show that their watch saved the mission. Not sure why the plan never worked out, maybe NASA got wind of it and told Scott to forget the idea.


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Wow, now we are getting all the conspiracy theories...
It was decades ago, everything sucked compared to the stuff we have now. Cars broke all the time, dive watches leaked all the time, and it's entirely possible that his vaunted Speedmaster just plain crapped out. Didn't a (made by Bulova, IIRC) timer in the cockpit malfunction once, forcing them to time a jet burn with a Speedy? Some poetic justice right there 

Anyone know the statistics of stuff in general breaking on the Apollo missions, including watches?

Now, why NASA allowed him to bring an uncertified Bulova as a backup, instead of another Speedy, is another story.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ahriman4891 said:


> Wow, now we are getting all the conspiracy theories...
> It was decades ago, everything sucked compared to the stuff we have now. Cars broke all the time, dive watches leaked all the time, and it's entirely possible that his vaunted Speedmaster just plain crapped out. Didn't a (made by Bulova, IIRC) timer in the cockpit malfunction once, forcing them to time a jet burn with a Speedy? Some poetic justice right there
> 
> Anyone know the statistics of stuff in general breaking on the Apollo missions, including watches?
> ...


Now, if you tried to convince us that your avatar wasn't an actual photo of you, _that _would start a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Danb (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like it a lot.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MikeyAx said:


> Far as I can tell, this Bulova was not authorized to go and the astronaut (Dave Scott) was undermining NASAs decision making process.
> Also, it doesnt matter that they dont issue them anymore. They are still the only timepiece to be certified by NASA to EVA and go to the Moon. This fact is undeniable.
> This doesnt mean that others havent gone into space and functioned properly. Just that it was, and is, the only one chosen by NASA.


+1
There have been more than 10 different watches that have been used for EVA over the years (by Americans as well as Russians etc). What is being discussed is the NASA CERTIFIED WATCH FOR SPACE MISSIONS and that is ONLY Omega SMP.

If ANY other brand had that certification...................they will be all over using it to sell their watch!!!


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Has anyone been able to get more info on this moonwatch? I'm curious if the dimensions have been confirmed to other people by Bulova? I liked on the website and there still isn't any info? Is it going be a production model or limited edition?


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

no update from bulova as of yet.. but i have a feelings its a mass production.

bulova know it's too good to let this as Limited run.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Surprised they're waiting until January to release this.

Would think it would make more business sense to release it during Christmas season.

The other big shopping season in the world is Chinese New Year and that's where the timing makes sense. Except, I don't believe Bulova is a popular brand for the Chinese market.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> Surprised they're waiting until January to release this.
> 
> Would think it would make more business sense to release it during Christmas season.
> 
> The other big shopping season in the world is Chinese New Year and that's where the timing makes sense. Except, I don't believe Bulova is a popular brand for the Chinese market.


I have a feeling this is due to the watch not being planned until they got word of the auction of the watch and the huge interest, and they twigged that they could cash in on this.

Hence the quickly mocked up rendering with next to no information and specs, even a company of that size needs at least a few months to get everything setup for production. I'm just looking forward to seeing some final shots of it. Looks great, just not for me as I have too many other things on the wish list and I don't do quartz, no matter how sexy they might look!


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

If they would squeeze the size down to no larger than the original, even I would be interested, but if the artist's renderings are to scale, they've made it just too big for me. We'll see.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone see anything new on this?


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MikeyAx said:


> Far as I can tell, this Bulova was not authorized to go and the astronaut (Dave Scott) was undermining NASAs decision making process.
> Also, it doesnt matter that they dont issue them anymore. They are still the only timepiece to be certified by NASA to EVA and go to the Moon. This fact is undeniable.
> This doesnt mean that others havent gone into space and functioned properly. Just that it was, and is, the only one chosen by NASA.


Sounds like some people are upset that the great Omega has a challenger for the term "moon watch".

The Bulova was listed, btw - there was no undermining. Scott didn't sneak it aboard. Next you'll be telling us it was _illegal_!

Omega's fifty-year claim about it being the only watch certified for space use and going to the moon between 1969 and 1972 can rest easy, though, for those who care about such ancient laurels...


----------



## saiko (Jul 28, 2015)

Why couldn't they just have copied the old design 1:1? It's timeless in my opinion.


----------



## Tomas472 (Dec 17, 2014)

saiko said:


> Why couldn't they just have copied the old design 1:1? It's timeless in my opinion.


As in 99% of the cases when "Why can't/don't/won't [someone] do [something]?" the answer is MONEY.

The original was a fairly expensive mechanical movement that if duplicated today would likely put the watch at ten times or more the base cost of the one they are bringing to market.

Bulova wanted to bring a reasonably priced unit honoring their original Moonwalk watch to the general non-WIS market.

I believe they have done that well, and in a quite reasonable price range. 

The commemorative model is simply that: Commemorative. It is not an attempt to be an exact copy. It differs in most external measurements, and uses an available current production movement to keep costs down.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

There is a lot of hype and demand, but I suspect in the long run we will find this is going to be a mass production unit. Just hard to find at first due to high demand. If it was limited run then Bulova probably would have stated as such.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

appleb said:


> There is a lot of hype and demand, but I suspect in the long run we will find this is going to be a mass production unit. Just hard to find at first due to high demand. If it was limited run then Bulova probably would have stated as such.


I'm pretty sure Bulova has hardly stated anything. They haven't released much about the watch other than renders.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

thinking this is my next watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

where isthe update? bulova has been quite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I am pretty sure this isn't going to happen. So I bought a speedmaster.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

what a letdown if thats the case. then i shall save for the speedy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

per another thread on this same topic 500 made and spoken for by dealers, should be out March or April, but that's from another horses mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



ajbutler13 said:


> Nice looking watch. I'd be tempted if only it were automatic.


Same here. An automatic would be nice!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

hope it's 42mm and under, more importantly L2L touch less then 50mm.

I'm actually finding the UHF movement interesting. quartz with sweeping second. I know sweeping hands on quartz is not new but one that's running at 262 khz... very cool.

and this from a mechanical guy. I would not mind this.

few things I'd want change on the final production.

Bulova logo smaller, it's too big on the rendering, would like the sub dials to be the same as the original, I'd prefer non date but I guess I can live with it. not a deal breaker. would love vintage type lume for looks.

I like that, if true, that it comes with two straps.

will be keeping my eye on this one.

oh, more more thing... if news of the crystal being sapphire true, even better. mineral would also be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Hey everyone - here is the latest info on the Bulova Moonwatch re-issue, there is a similar thread going on in the Accutron/Bulova subforum:



MoreCowdog said:


> Good job on the info sierra11b!
> 
> I started my post and got distracted with work, and by the time I got back to it, some real live info on the watch had been posted. I was a little surprised how little a call to the manufacturer yielded.
> 
> ...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very much looking forward to this too and other than articles from November, I can't find a thing. I think they would be making a big mistake limiting the numbers of these. If they market it right they can sell a ton of them. I too would like to see it around 42mm with no date and they can leave off the UHF logo too.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Good to know that it's on sale now, but crazy that even AFT doesn't have the dimensional specs yet. Really hoping it's not a limited edition.

And, it's nuts how difficult it is to get information, even about a watch that is surely in production already.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The model number might be off as it doesn't seem to appear anywhere else but the AZFT website.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

RedHerringHack said:


> I am pretty sure this isn't going to happen. So I bought a speedmaster.


Good choice ... I have it and I love it!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

The latest confirmed information that I have from Bulova is: The watch will sapphire crystal, will be a limited edition and will hit stores later this month and early February.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

scuba dude said:


> The latest confirmed information that I have from Bulova is: The watch will sapphire crystal, will be a limited edition and will hit stores later this month and early February.


Did you get a sense on the number of units? 100, 1000, 5000 , etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcd78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, any news about this watch?


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

mcotignola said:


> Did you get a sense on the number of units? 100, 1000, 5000 , etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope. Exact words:

"It will be available to buy in a limited quantity. The release date will probably be at the end of January/ begin of February."


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

It's on AZ Fine Time site with mid April release. I'm curious if it's really going to be a limited edition and how many. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

I wonder who does the marketing at Bulova. First, create a lot of fuzz and hype about an upcoming watch, then, keep completely quiet about it and not leak any info so that all the people who were originally interested forget everything. Weird strategy, no?


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

what its a limited edition?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Would be really interested in owning one of these, if it was regular production.

Interested in the story, think the style is great, the movement is interesting, the price is right.

But I'm not going to fool around calling ADs and waiting on edge for units to ship and things like that. Give me a break.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

So much hype... I hope it will worth the wait


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

willzy said:


> So much hype... I hope it will worth the wait


I think my head will explode before finally comes out.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

At $550 I can't see it being very limited. I'd be guessing 5000 minimum.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

The information recently given in the Bulova subforum say that this is not going to be a limited edition. As I reported there I contacted a friend of mine who has a large B&M shop in a city in Northern Italy and is also a Bulova AD. He has been told by Bulova that his quota will be one watch which leads me to believe that although the moonwatch will not be a numbered LE the production quantities will not be large.

BTW that one watch will be mine.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Kilovolt said:


> The information recently given in the Bulova subforum say that this is not going to be a limited edition. As I reported there I contacted a friend of mine who has a large B&M shop in a city in Northern Italy and is also a Bulova AD. He has been told by Bulova that his quota will be one watch which leads me to believe that although the moonwatch will not be a numbered LE the production quantities will not be large.
> 
> BTW that one watch will be mine.


They will get one watch because, after the initial run is spread across the globe, there will only be so many to go around.

No doubt that Bulova will run this watch for 18 months and sell as many as they can. They will sell many and they'll be 40% off in a year.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have checked locally and cannot get info info on this watch. Come on already Bulova, I want one........


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

It was announced that this model should hit the stores in January 2016. Does anybody have any info? I haven't seen it anywhere... I am really curious how it looks live.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Sad thing is I may get my HMT Badass Unicorn from Prateek before this watch releases- and I've been waiting 2+ years.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

My local Kay Jewelers in NJ has the 96b251 Moon Watch in their internal system. They say it will be listed at 25% off MSRP and that he can probably call and get me one. I will repost if they are successful.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh, I can see that they are also in Manhattan. I will probably go there and ask. Thanks for info!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Their website is finally showing it as up for sale:

96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch







The Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch. Taking inspiration from astronaut Dave Scott's personal Bulova chronograph worn during the Apollo 15 moon landing, this is our replica six-hand calendar chronograph with stainless steel screw-back case in silver-tone finish and black dial, sapphire glass, and interchangeable black leather and nylon straps with three-piece buckle closure.

$ 550.00 Suggested Retail Price

 FIND A RETAILER
​

Additional Details:
High Performance Quartz movement
Case diameter: 45 mm
Case thickness: 13.5 mm
Water resistance: 50M
3-year limited warranty
User manual #63


----------



## Jayrims (Oct 19, 2008)

45mm kills it for me. Too bad, I was awaiting this watch with much anticipation!


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Now to find one that ships to EU a bit cheaper...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

pecha said:


> Now to find one that ships to EU a bit cheaper...


The list price in Europe is approx Euro 580 including 20% VAT so you may find a good price also in EU


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Jayrims said:


> 45mm kills it for me. Too bad, I was awaiting this watch with much anticipation!


Me too - I thought the Hodinkee article said it was 42 or 43. I've been waiting for a decent looking piece that uses their high frequency movement. Bummer.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Too big.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

45mm, 13.5mm, Smoooooooooth sweeping seconds hand, chrono, Bulova

Awesome!


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

If that's a 20mm strap in the photo then it would indeed appear to be a 45mm case (w/o crown). Too big. I would have been interested if the sans-crown diameter had been 38 - 42 mm.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

I like it ... To bad it is not a limited edition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

The 45mm case size is a disappointment.

Guess I'll stick with this.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

LesserBlackDog said:


> The 45mm case size is a disappointment.
> 
> Guess I'll stick with this.
> 
> View attachment 6873802


3mm wider make that much difference?


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> 3mm wider make that much difference?


Yes. 3mm difference in diameter may sound small but it results in a watch that is visually about 15% bigger (in terms of surface area of the watch). And 42mm is already at the outer limit of wearability for me, with my petite 6" wrists.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Little late for this. Now that is a good homage.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

AndyAaron said:


> It was announced that this model should hit the stores in January 2016. Does anybody have any info? I haven't seen it anywhere... I am really curious how it looks live.


Forum sponsor, Arizona Fine Time, says April 15, 2016 release.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

So, it's now listed on the Bulova website,

96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch | bulova1

The specifications are:

96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch

The Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch. Taking inspiration from astronaut Dave Scott's personal Bulova chronograph worn during the Apollo 15 moon landing, this is our replica six-hand calendar chronograph with stainless steel screw-back case in silver-tone finish and black dial, sapphire glass, and interchangeable black leather and nylon straps with three-piece buckle closure.

$ 550.00 Suggested Retail Price

Additional Details:
High Performance Quartz movement
Case diameter: 45 mm
Case thickness: 13.5 mm
Water resistance: 50M
3-year limited warranty


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

From the photo above, it looks like the lug-to-lug will be about 52.7mm, which is unfortunately too large for my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

mleok said:


> So, it's now listed on the Bulova website,


Interesting... how did you find that Beta URL? The watch is still not listed on the regular Bulova website www.bulova.com, which makes sense if they aren't releasing it until April.

I'm sooo disappointed in the 45mm size. It should have been a max of 42mm. I was planning on snagging one as a beater as soon as they were released, but now I probably won't even go to an AD for a look. Bulova... are you listening?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BrentYYC said:


> Interesting... how did you find that Beta URL? The watch is still not listed on the regular Bulova website www.bulova.com, which makes sense if they aren't releasing it until April.
> 
> I'm sooo disappointed in the 45mm size. It should have been a max of 42mm. I was planning on snagging one as a beater as soon as they were released, but now I probably won't even go to an AD for a look. Bulova... are you listening?


Google...


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing (Jul 15, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> 3mm wider make that much difference?


Yes. Definitely. 3mm makes a big difference.

Count me in with those who say it's too big. Personally I think Bulova is making a mistake making it this big. Lot of the higher end watch companies seem to be holding fast with their current dimensions after going through a period of supersizing. But apparently the brain trust at Bulova think Invicta and U-Boat are the standard.

That said, I'm curious when a member here finally gets one and posts some real live shots. Especially side by side with the Speedmaster.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

mleok said:


> Google...


Been Googling it for weeks (as recently as this morning) and all that shows up are the PR articles on sites like Hodinkee. It's still not on the public Bulova site.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> Been Googling it for weeks (as recently as this morning) and all that shows up are the PR articles on sites like Hodinkee. It's still not on the public Bulova site.


Umm, yes it is. Go back to page 27.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Umm, yes it is. Go back to page 27.


That's not the public Bulova site. If you use the link and look at the URL you'll see it's a Beta site used for testing, which is why I asked the other poster how he found it. If you go to to the actual public Bulova website www.bulova.com you'll find no mention of the watch on it.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Their other chronos are that big too, I expected it to be this big. Now let's see what l2l is going to be...

Tapaltak


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Did anyone else notice this on the beta site:


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

pecha said:


> Their other chronos are that big too, I expected it to be this big. Now let's see what l2l is going to be...
> 
> Tapaltak


Agree. 45mm is big watch but l2l is probably more important. If it would be over 50mm, then it is not probably suitable for small wrist. I wanted to buy but in that case I would like to try it first because my wrist is also small...


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Did anyone else notice this on the beta site:


Looks nice. Do you have the link?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> That's not the public Bulova site. If you use the link and look at the URL you'll see it's a Beta site used for testing, which is why I asked the other poster how he found it. If you go to to the actual public Bulova website www.bulova.com you'll find no mention of the watch on it.


beta schmeta

It's either owned & run by Bulova or it isn't.

Sure, not the "official" site, but if it is put out by Bulova, on whatever site, it is put out by Bulova.


----------



## 3six13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great, right when I give up on the Moonwatch and start looking into a Strela Cosmos, some info finally pops up. Think I'd prefer to save up a bit more and get the Strela CO42CYB (the 38mm version sounds way too small) at this point as I lean more towards mechanical and already have several quartz chronograph watches.

The 45mm doesn't bother me (not sure of my wrist size, but I've worn 47mm watches before and they look fine on my 6'6" 300 lbs frame, so, if anything, small cases are a problem for me), however, so I may pick up one down the road.


----------



## 3six13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great, right when I give up on the Moonwatch and start looking into a Strela Cosmos, some info finally pops up. Think I'd prefer to save up a bit more and get the Strela CO42CYB (the 38mm version sounds way too small) at this point as I lean more towards mechanical and already have several quartz chronograph watches.

The 45mm doesn't bother me (not sure of my wrist size, but I've worn 47mm watches before and they look fine on my 6'6" 300 lbs frame, so, if anything, small cases are a problem for me), however, so I may pick up one down the road.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> beta schmeta
> 
> It's either owned & run by Bulova or it isn't.
> 
> Sure, not the "official" site, but if it is put out by Bulova, on whatever site, it is put out by Bulova.


Yeah, we get that.


----------



## MoreCowdog (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow, the Strela CO42CYB you mentioned is a beautiful watch, just looked at it on the Poljot.de site - I'll have to add that to my list of 'space watches' now!

One other thing I wanted to point out was that it seems to me, as big as they are many of the larger size Bulova watches don't seem to wear as big as one might think. I have the Champlain precisionist model which is 47mm and on the wrist it doesn't really look that huge.

I am still looking forward to getting the moon watch re-issue!



3six13 said:


> Great, right when I give up on the Moonwatch and start looking into a Strela Cosmos, some info finally pops up. Think I'd prefer to save up a bit more and get the Strela CO42CYB (the 38mm version sounds way too small) at this point as I lean more towards mechanical and already have several quartz chronograph watches.
> 
> The 45mm doesn't bother me (not sure of my wrist size, but I've worn 47mm watches before and they look fine on my 6'6" 300 lbs frame, so, if anything, small cases are a problem for me), however, so I may pick up one down the road.


----------



## manriki (Oct 30, 2008)

joseph80 said:


> Just saw this on Hodinkee.com. How cool is this!
> Introducing: The Bulova Moonwatch Re-Edition, With A High Beat Quartz Movement And $550 Pricetag - HODINKEE
> 
> View attachment 5871274


Love it, too bad it's quartz


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

manriki said:


> Love it, too bad it's quartz


It actually uses accutron movement which has a sweeping second hand instead of ticking. If the ticking hand of quartz bothers you, at least this one mimicks mechanical watches and with better accuracy.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

duffin123456 said:


> It actually uses accutron movement which has a sweeping second hand instead of ticking. If the ticking hand of quartz bothers you, at least this one mimicks mechanical watches and with better accuracy.


The Accutron II/UHF chrono movements don't have a smooth seconds hand in the sub-dial, it ticks in 1/2 second increments (i.e. 2 ticks/second). The 3 hander Accutron II's have the smooth sweep second hand but not this chrono movement.

There was an owner of one of the new Bulova UHF military style chronos with the same movement as the upcoming Re-edition, he posted a YouTube video and had a discussion about it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-uhf-military-chronograph-96b231-review-2724993.html


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*




Ahriman4891 said:


> Wow, now we are getting all the conspiracy theories...
> It was decades ago, everything sucked compared to the stuff we have now. Cars broke all the time, dive watches leaked all the time, and it's entirely possible that his vaunted Speedmaster just plain crapped out. Didn't a (made by Bulova, IIRC) timer in the cockpit malfunction once, forcing them to time a jet burn with a Speedy? Some poetic justice right there
> 
> Anyone know the statistics of stuff in general breaking on the Apollo missions, including watches?* [1]
> ...





Ahriman4891 said:


> Now, why NASA allowed him to bring an uncertified Bulova as a backup, instead of another Speedy, is another story.*[2]*



1. Statistics, no. 

Apollo 6 and 13 suffered from failures in the second stage J-2 engines, and Apollo 12 Command Module suffered complete loss of its guidance system during launch.

Apollo 6 at 319 seconds after launch had a fuel line leak in the second stage Engine 2 caused a loss of thrust. After 94 seconds, the thrust had dropped off further; both engines 2 and 3 lost 40 percent of their power, triggering a shutdown of both engines. The dual shutdown was accompanied by a power surge, which caused a loss in pressure in engines 4 and 5. Only engine 1 made it through launch unscathed. Then, after the standard two parking orbits to check out the vehicle's readiness for Trans Lunar Injection (TLI), the S-IVB's J-2 engine failed to restart.

Apollo 13 had suffered thrust oscillations in Engine 5 and the automatic control system shut the engine down early. From the data, the oscillations were severe enough to flex the engine mounts 3 inches.

Apollo 12 was struck by lightning twice during lift-off. The lightning caused the CM's guidance system to go off-line, for several minutes. Fortunately, there were two guidance systems, the CM's guidance system and the launch vehicle guidance system. Either system could guide the Saturn V in to its 100 mile orbit, but only the CM's system could get to the moon.

There were also computer problems with Apollo 11's Eagle Lunar lander. The thrust of the descent engine fluctuated wildly due to due to bad throttle control algorithms, and a problem between the radar and the guidance computer caused the computer to restart several times and flash warnings.

If you read each mission's "Mission Report", you will find few of them when off without something important glitching, if only temporarily.

2. All astronauts were allowed to bring their own back-up watch, It did not have to be issued.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Interesting... I went to the mall today to check out the new Heuer Monaco Calibre 11 re-issue a dealer had brought in for me to look at, and at the same time I stopped by three Bulova ADs. Not one of them had heard about the moon watch re-issue or even showed it in their system. Bummer. It's funny, there were three Bulova ADs (jewelers) within a 30 second walk of each other and I've never been into any of them before.

EDIT: I got a call back from one of the ADs. They contacted Bulova directly and were told the moon watch *won't be available to ship until April*, which explains why it's not on the bulova.com website yet.

.... and here's the little beauty that drew me to the mall (a different AD) in the first place.


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



BrentYYC said:


> .... and here's the little beauty that drew me to the mall (a different AD) in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 6920698


A *mall* watch? Oh, the horrors!


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ahriman4891 said:


> Didn't a (made by Bulova, IIRC) timer in the cockpit malfunction once, forcing them to time a jet burn with a Speedy? Some poetic justice right there


Oh, one other thing, the panel clock did not "crap out", the 'event time' button broke, so it couldn't be used as a stop watch, but the clock continued to work.

The original plan was to do a manually controlled burn, but time the burn with the lander's Primary Guidance and Navigational Control System (PNGCS), (which actually used a quartz crystal as a time base). However, the event timer button broke off or failed to start the digit wheels from moving. So, they used the stop watch function of one of the Speedys.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



rfortson said:


> A *mall* watch? Oh, the horrors!


I know! :::shivers:::


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I'm happy to see people are still looking forward to this watch. Too bad it will be 45m...


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, but important information is also lug to lug. If it does not go over 50mm it still can be comfortable watch to wear. However I talked to number of guys in stores and it really looks like it is coming in April. So we still need to wait.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MichaelKG said:


> I'm happy to see people are still looking forward to this watch. Too bad it will be 45m...


Yup sad fact. It's a deal breaker for me. Why effing 45mm?! It could still be a nod to a vintage piece and still be modern at 39-41mm! Not watch lovers but marketing idiots running the show I suppose.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MichaelKG said:


> I'm happy to see people are still looking forward to this watch. Too bad it will be 45m...


My Gawd... you people need to get over this! Move on with your lives. Either, buy it when it comes out, or don't. I'll be in the "buy" line.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> My Gawd... you people need to get over this! Move on with your lives. Either, buy it when it comes out, or don't. I'll be in the "buy" line.


Move on with your lives? How about comment on posts wherein you can only say positive things. Anything else is trolling.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Yes, it is so sad to see that I am the only one to ever post a negative comment in a thread. Perhaps you don't read them all the way thru. I think EVERY thread has at least 1 negative comment. What's so bad? Different opinions are what make up an interesting forum.

There are several threads on the Great Scott watch and for every 10 posts, it seems like 8 comments are made about its size. Like, if we keep mentioning it, the mfg. will probably change their whole concepts and designs and change the size for us tenth of a percenters!

(In my best whining voice)... Why does it have to be 45mm? Did they really have to make it that big? If it only wasn't 45mm, etc., etc., add nauseum. Please, stop *****in' about... it's not gonna change!

I'll go troll somewhere else now...

Oh, BTW... aren't negative comments about its size... negative comments??


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Yes, it is so sad to see that I am the only one to ever post a negative comment in a thread. Perhaps you don't read them all the way thru. I think EVERY thread has at least 1 negative comment. What's so bad? Different opinions are what make up an interesting forum.
> 
> There are several threads on the Great Scott watch and for every 10 posts, it seems like 8 comments are made about its size. Like, if we keep mentioning it, the mfg. will probably change their whole concepts and designs and change the size for us tenth of a percenters!
> 
> ...


The obvious difference is that other people are on this thread talking about and criticizing the watch that is the actual subject of the thread, whereas you apparently have nothing better to do but to try to cast other people as "whiners" based on the fact that their preference/opinion is different than yours.


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't hate it... looks comfy but without a mechanical movement that chronograph won't get used much if I owned it. 
Not for me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

I haven't posted for months but decided to chime in, breaking my radio silence.

This thread got me very curious as nobody attempted to measure the original so far. So while waiting for a flight at the airport, I did some "back of the envelope" measurements of Dave Scott's original piece. The only assumption I made was that the lug to lug width is 20mm as can be seen with the NASA velcro band.

Taking that 20mm width as a fixed reference, I superimposed it over the face in two different ways.

(1) There was a thread where the Bulova representative said they measured the new reissue from 10 o'clock to 4 o'clock across the watch body, yielding 45mm (the published width online).

On Dave Scott's Moonwatch, 2x segments of 20mm lines was not enough. The little extra bit turned out to be roughly 3.3mm. I got 3.3mm by overlaying segments over the NASA strap, about 6 segments were required to reach lug to lug.

The width measured is roughly 43.3mm, on Dave Scott's original Moonwatch.

(2) Straight across the face from 9 o'clock to 3 o'clock. There was a bit extra which turned out to be still 3.3mm. So the width is still 43.3mm!

So the original piece is at least 43.3mm wide. This makes the reissue 1.7mm wider than the original, retaining the 20mm lug width.










Cheers!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL... Bulova figured out their Beta site, with the non-public watch info, was actually visible. They've now closed it off to public viewing and beta.bulova.com redirects to the public site, so the moon watch can't be found anymore (except for a few dealers who previously copied the info onto their own sites).


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> LOL... Bulova figured out their Beta site, with the non-public watch info, was actually visible. They've now closed it off to public viewing and beta.bulova.com redirects to the public site, so the moon watch can't be found anymore (except for a few dealers who previously copied the info onto their own sites).


Haha, it was only a matter of time before Bulova figured out that their Beta site was publicly viewable (I'm sure this thread helped them figure that out), and I knew they would eventually shut it down. Oopsies, I wonder who got fired or demoted...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> LOL... Bulova figured out their Beta site, with the non-public watch info, was actually visible. They've now closed it off to public viewing and beta.bulova.com redirects to the public site, so the moon watch can't be found anymore (except for a few dealers who previously copied the info onto their own sites).


Search for 96B251 at Kay.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I wanted to look into this one earlier after a question re: moon watches and was surprised to see it is not available for sale nor present on the website.
There are rumors that should start shipping in April, but may be limited edition with limited production run.

It seems strange (at best, incompetent at worst) for Bulova to have all the blogs and watch publications discuss and review the watch last year, all stating January 16 as a target sales date, and then to shift release date without as much as website communication. Watch looks good, but the launch execution seems pretty poor to me. In this day and age, some website info or web communications is expected


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Zany4 said:


> Search for 96B251 at Kay.


As I said, "...the moon watch can't be found anymore _(except for a few dealers who previously copied the info onto their own sites)_."

Both Kay and AZ Fine Time copied the information onto their sites before Bulova took it off. There's a Canadian dealer called WatchIt that grabbed the info. as well.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

EnderW said:


> I wanted to look into this one earlier after a question re: moon watches and was surprised to see it is not available for sale nor present on the website.
> There are rumors that should start shipping in April, but may be limited edition with limited production run.


Mid April is a fact, not a rumor. The date came to me directly via Bulova. The word was also that it will be a limited edition.



EnderW said:


> It seems strange (at best, incompetent at worst) for Bulova to have all the blogs and watch publications discuss and review the watch last year, all stating January 16 as a target sales date, and then to shift release date without as much as website communication. Watch looks good, but the launch execution seems pretty poor to me. In this day and age, some website info or web communications is expected


No surprise there. I have yet to ever see a watch company make an announcement that they weren't going to hit their projected release date. If they did, we would be bombarded with such notices (coincidentally, I have never had a watch that I pre-ordered ever get released by the estimated date). It seems to be industry thinking that there's no need to make updates to release dates after their initial P.R. releases to the watch blogs and forums. They probably expect potential buyers to get the updates from their local dealer.

I doubt we'll see info. about it on the Bulova website until close to its release. The publicly accessible beta site that contained the information for this model a couple of weeks ago was obviously a glitch/mistake by their web team, and the link it is no longer active. They clearly don't want official sales information to be publicly available until the watch is available (but as noted in the post above, there are a few dealers that snagged the info and put it on their own websites before Bulova took it down).


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

So much for drumming up public enthusiasm......


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> My Gawd... you people need to get over this! Move on with your lives. Either, buy it when it comes out, or don't. I'll be in the "buy" line.


I was hoping for an almost exact copy (size wise at least). I'm not able to pull off anything bigger than 42mm, which is already pushing it for me so obviously I'm a bit disappointed for what it's worth.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



MichaelKG said:


> I was hoping for an almost exact copy (size wise at least). I'm not able to pull off anything bigger than 42mm, which is already pushing it for me so obviously I'm a bit disappointed for what it's worth.


No argument on the exact size copy being preferred. It looks like they took their existing 262 kHz chrono movement and sized everything to keep the visual proportions to the original.

For the extra 1.7mm, I'll give them a pass. I made an exact scale printout of the new watch and saw how it fit for size on my wrist.
View attachment 7178018


Looks like it'll work for me.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

still would prefer a speedy
eventhough i tried one on in person... found it boring


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



spacemanvt said:


> still would prefer a speedy
> eventhough i tried one on in person... found it boring


Thanks for adding nothing to this conversation. Be sure to come back soon and add some more!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

The local Kay's salespeople know me by name and on sight. They called and couldn't even verify the SKU, or that they will even get them if they do turn out to exist. (They are either clueless, skeptical, or lying.) With the buzz about this watch in the community, you would think that bulova would be hyping it more. It worries me, frankly.

I have a speedmaster pro and love it though it's a little small on my wrist. I really really want this bulova for those times I want a bit bigger and easier to replace alternative. I also like the precisionist movement or UHF as some prefer. I own three, really love the Wilton. I would have preferred not to have the 262k on the dial, but whatever.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

New to the site. Hello all.
Just got my Bulova Dave Scott Replica. I had put an order in with a local shop who carried the brand but had never heard of the model. They called their Bulova rep a month ago (Feb 1 or 2) and the watch arrived on March 1, 2016. First impressions are that it's somewhat large, larger at least, than the original appears to be in photos. It does not have that svelte '60s era feel I expected based on what I remember of my grandfather's watches -- in this case due to the depth and size of the re-issue. Its depth means the crystal is sitting high above the wrist, which is not uncommon today, but compared to my expectations, I had thought it would be a lower profile. Having no measurements on the original to compare, I haven't a clue if the re-issue's 13.5mm depth and 45mm face is consistent to the one given Dave Scott&#8230;but photo comparisons would lead me to believe that the new watch is larger. Although frankly, it may only be slightly larger. After all, what good would a watch be on an astronauts wrist if it was too small to READ from inside a helmet? My guess after photo analysis is that the new watch is only a 1mm or so bigger. One definite difference is the curvature of the case at the lugs. The new watch is definitely wider and the downward curve of the lugs gives and wider impression compared to the original, which seems narrower from lug tip to lug tip. The curvature is similar, but not exact.

However, size notwithstanding, the watch fits my 8.75" diameter wrist just fine. Those with small wrists take note that the edges of the lugs may literally be the same width as your wrist. So beware, if you have girly wrists, the bands will drop vertically from the watch to wrap around your wrist.

Detail wise, as pointed out before, the new Bulova is not a 100% match to the original. Still interesting and close enough to start conversation. So much so that the retailer who sold me the watch kept me for 10 minutes while I regaled them with the history of the original watch. As to the differences, the Fonts are not exact, nor is the spelling of Tachymeter vs Tachometer. Nor the location of the Bulova name. The position of numbers on the small dials do not match original. Illuminated Indicators are not domed tube shapes, which is kind of too bad as I always liked the depth of the old style illuminated vials. In appearance, this would be my main nit as I thought it a shame that they did not use tritium vials to replicate the old radium style tubes from the 60s. Further differences: The case does not mate to the crown in the same manner as the original, which sloped more to partially cover the sides of the crown. The pushers are slightly different and stand out more than the original. But the overall effect, for someone who hasn't stared longingly at images of the original Dave Scott watch, is quite nice and a passable nod to the original. All in all, it's a nice looking watch, simple and classic in design. Easily read.

By comparison, while I prefer my Bulova 26C02 Gemini for its elegance and classier appeal, this "moon" watch looks like a proper WORKING watch, which is what most pilots ACTUALLY use, compared to a modern "flight" chronograph (think Citizen Navihawk) with their nearly, or often totally, unusable or marginally visible slide rules, timers, numbers and city names. While the Bulova Dave Scott repro watch has a solid, somewhat heavy feel of the modern flight watches, its clean design makes it far easier to read.
The case back is engraved is the following:

Apollo 15
July 26, 1971 to August 7, 1971
EVA-3
August 2, 1971
Hadley Rille/Apennines
26.13N 3.63E

As far as boxing, the box itself is really quite nice. For storage or display, it's a very substantial box with a well thought out tray system. It includes a credit card sized plastic card as a certificate of authenticity, verifying the watch serial number. A band tool is included with a protective cap. That cap is not always shown in the photos. Its needed. That sucker is SHARP. Also included was a small collector's interest booklet with the history of the original watch used on the Apollo 15 mission. Finally, it had the typical generic Bulova instruction booklet and warrantee info. The leather (pleather?) pillows for the spare band and the watch proper are nicely done and as you have seen in images, make for a nice shelf display. You can stop reading here if you want the watch. It's a nice functioning piece with a neat historical predecessor. It has a timeless classical design and will go with most situations. But I would be remiss if I stopped here as there was one big complaint for me. Not a deal breaker. But common too many watches now days.

My main complaint would be the rather uncomfortable Chinese wrist ban supplied on the watch. It leaves the case digging into the wrist, or maybe it's the hard band itself. It has an unpliable leather with a hard plastic feel. I found it quite annoying to wear and I immediately replaced the cheap feeling black band with a brown leather one from France, and it felt like a completely different watch. Much more comfortable! Seriously, I had to look twice to see if I put the wrong watch back on! If felt THAT different. If you like a black band, plan on buyer an aftermarket one of higher quality and comfort. I am not kidding. The supplied leather band is that bad.

The supplied nylon NASA styled strap is a bit of an oddity as well. Unlike a normal once piece NATO strap, and in appearance, totally unlike the strap on Dave Scott's watch, the supplied black nylon strap is a two piece that leaves one edge of the watch raised high above the wrist, begging to be caught on any and all objects as you pass. On top of this, one of the metal loops serves zero purpose, as the actual strap is too short to be used as a proper over the garment strap requiring extra rings to hold down the excess. You would not be able to wear this over a parka sleeve or a space suit. Frankly, these extra silver rings simply made the band present like some grunge or punker teen's idea of a boot with silver spikes. Yes, that is a subjective comment. You might like the effect. I did not. I had hopes of actually wearing the nylon band over the sleeve on my flight suit, but frankly after trying it for an hour, it will spend its life on display, in the case. It's just not a proper sized band and its two piece, cross under design leaves too much material thickness piled underneath the case. That results in pushing the already tall housing even higher from the surface of the wrist -- most unlike a NATO band, which really does not add much thickness at all to any case. Still, it's a neat band with its coded date on leather patch, and fine for display. I would have preferred they simply copied the original NASA band, as it would be more usable.
Having complained about the bands, I do not want to give the impression that I do not like the watch. I have had more than one watch where the band simply sucked but the watch itself was outstanding. This may be one of those cases. Display the nylon band in the box, set the Chinese black leather band aside as a bad job, or give it to a malicious kid who likes to burn things, and get a replacement that compliments the housing. Once done, this could be a daily wear item.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Scott710 said:


> New to the site. Hello all.
> Just got my Bulova Dave Scott Replica. I had put an order in with a local shop who carried the brand but had never heard of the model. They called their Bulova rep a month ago (Feb 1 or 2) and the watch arrived on March 1, 2016.


Interesting. Where did you buy it? I heard directly from a Bulova company rep that it wouldn't be shipping until mid-April, so I'm surprised you got one.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Scott710 said:


> New to the site. Hello all.
> Just got my Bulova Dave Scott Replica. I had put an order in with a local shop who carried the brand but had never heard of the model.


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

thank you,

I think I will have to stop by a retail store that sells bulova watches, to see if they will order me one.

Did they tell you how they go it? just called their Bulova rep? did they give you a specific name to ask for?

thanks


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Scott710,

Thanks for the review. Hopefully mine on order will follow soon.

You've solidified my plan to immediately pull the leather band, though I'm sad to hear the velcro strap might not be up to the task. When in doubt, Perlon for me.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Thanks for the review.

I am super bummed about the velcro band. I just assumed it was like a real one and I was looking forward to double-wrapping it around my bare arm like a real astronaut. I didn't think the leather band looked good from the photos.

Really kind of a drag because while not Speedmaster money, this watch is not inexpensive. Fossil has nicer band options.


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Thanks for the review! My Kay jewelers has been giving me the runaround about this watch now. At first they were all helpful, but now the manager is incommunicado. It had been in their system but now he says it's not showing. I can search for it on their public website site and find it under 96B251, but it doesn't show up when they search the same site in-store. I hope he's not trying to get it for himself! If I get it, I'm putting it on a Hadley-Roma black Cordura strap or Crown & Buckle Phalanx black canvas strap. Deployant clasp in either case.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

The funny thing is that I had never walked into this shop before other than to have them change a battery once. The shop is called Oletowne Jewelers, E High St, Pottstown, PA. I had noticed they sold Bulova at that time. So I walked in on or around February 1st to see if they could get me the Dave Scott copy. They picked up their phone while I waited, called their rep (no idea who, but it had to be a Bulova guy) and that individual confirmed that the watch was in the works and possible to order. The guy on the phone estimated that it would deliver in April, but to my surprise the folks at Oletowne called me yesterday morning to tell me it was here. I was floored because of all the rumors, one of which (online somewhere) was that only 500 would be made. I can tell you there is no reference to a limited number anywhere on or in the box and my serial number ends in 00535. So one can assume if these numbers are sequential, mine is number 535 in the production sequence.

On the leather strap: It looks ok, but it felt nasty. As if it allowed the points of the lugs to dig into my arm. Which makes no sense as the replacement I used is of similar dimension and mounts the same way. But it feels perfect now. Only thing I can figure is that the pass through location on the replacement strap changes the angle slightly vs the junk strap that it came with, so that the points of the lugs do not contact skin. As far as the velcro strap. Don't get me wrong. It IS usable. And you might be able to wear it over a sleeve. There is enough adjustment length to do that. But its nowhere near as long as the original NASA strap. Part of the problem is the location of the velcro. You only have a limited length you can make it because the fastener does not extend all the way on one side like the vintage strap. In other words, you CAN adjust it out pretty far, but there may not be a hook section to mate the loops too. But it is wearable. The bigger issue is the way the two halves come together. Rather than a single long strap that passes through the pins, it attaches like a normal band and yet STILL requires it pass through itself (ala NATO band). So you end up with a lot of material between your skin and the case back.

I'll try to get photos but the ones you see all over the web are pretty much what you get, short of me laying out whats in the box for a group photo. The only thing those images do not show is how the nylon strap is not a single long piece but actually two segments. I'll go grab the stuff and see if I can figure out how to post images here. I was so happy to get the thing that I joined the site mainly because it seems, after looking for reviews all last night, that I might just be the first guy to actually get one! And after 31 pages of commentary on this site, I figured I could give some folks hope, lol, since they obviously must be shipping as I am never the first to get ANYTHING!
.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Scott710, you're officially the first person I've heard of to get one. Wear it with pride! (just not on the stock strap ;-) )

Weird, weird, weird that they went to the trouble to make a funky 2-piece velcro thing. In looking at the original Hodinkee article, it's possible to just barely make out some stitching on one side of the inside of the strap, something that looks like a shadow if you're not looking for it.

I was hounding my local Kay's in January, and they were only able to take my order on Feb. 15th. Sounds like your local shop knew the right person to call.

I'm surprisingly less p----d than I thought I'd be that someone else got it first. Enjoy!


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Eager to hear more about availability and thanks for the very thorough review.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



















































Sorry if the clarity is not perfect. Using an old digital cam. I included a size comparison image so you can get a rough estimate of its sized based on known watches. The Citizens Blue Angel model has a 43mm case. The Bulova Gemini is, I believe, 42mm, and the Bulova Dave Scott re-issue is 45mm. As you can see in the photo of my wrist, it pretty much spans to within 1/2 inch of the width of my wrist. I often complain that the diameter of my wrist is such that I can only ever use the first two holes in a given strap. Wrist diameter is 8.75 inches, so that should give you an idea of the over all presentation of the watch on the arm.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Cool looking case back on that Bulova. Wow I think 45mm is too big for me, but it looks fine on your gigantic wrist.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you tell us what L2L it has?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

That velcro strap is one of the dumbest looking things I have ever seen. They literally could have just thrown in a NATO. Or simply reproduced the NASA style. Instead they had to reinvent the wheel.

Love the mission details on the caseback. Would have rather had the mission patch or something instead of the Bulova logo but NBD.

GREAT choice on that brown leather strap, I think that really sets it off. Yesterday I was kind of getting wishy washy on my plans to eventually pick one of these up but after seeing it on the brown leather I'm back on the wagon, and I might replicate your setup.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> That velcro strap is one of the dumbest looking things I have ever seen. They literally could have just thrown in a NATO. Or simply reproduced the NASA style. Instead they had to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Love the mission details on the caseback. Would have rather had the mission patch or something instead of the Bulova logo but NBD.
> 
> GREAT choice on that brown leather strap, I think that really sets it off. Yesterday I was kind of getting wishy washy on my plans to eventually pick one of these up but after seeing it on the brown leather I'm back on the wagon, and I might replicate your setup.


Velcro straps are what astronauts originally wore these watches on, outside the space suit. Same thing with the speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Norm S said:


> Velcro straps are what astronauts originally wore these watches on, outside the space suit. Same thing with the speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly but not that two-piece contraption.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Your third post on WUS is you having the first wrist shot of a watch some of us have been looking for since it was announced in October. Some guys get all the luck. :-!


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice going! We finally have some real world pictures, congratulations! I usually wouldn't shy away from 45mm even with my comparatively puny 6.5" wrists, but your wrist shot shows that watch to be flat and pretty long L2L. Man why did they make it 45mm, and the nylon strap should definitely be one piece. Anybody have a time machine so I can go back and stop myself from selling my Speedmaster Automatic?


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd never heard of this watch until today and I can't tell you how disappointed I am in seeing that it's just a cheap quartz knockoff of the one and only Speepdmaster. If Bulova had come up with their own unique design (and it was attractive) and snuck it on a flight to the moon then it might have been really cool. But this release really just underscores the fact that the Speedmaster is king and will always reign supreme.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Scott710 said:


> View attachment 7286362
> View attachment 7286378
> View attachment 7286450
> 
> ...


Cool. Per my preorder form from Kays in Harrisburg, m8ne should be here today (3/3). Congrats in the watch, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Thwizzit said:


> I'd never heard of this watch until today and I can't tell you how disappointed I am in seeing that it's just a cheap quartz knockoff of the one and only Speepdmaster. If Bulova had come up with their own unique design (and it was attractive) and snuck it on a flight to the moon then it might have been really cool. But this release really just underscores the fact that the Speedmaster is king and will always reign supreme.


It's a homage to the Bulova Dave Scott wore to the moon - not the Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Horologic said:


> Cool looking case back on that Bulova. Wow I think 45mm is too big for me, *but it looks fine on your gigantic wrist*.


It's like when you see pictures of Shaq palming a full-size basketball and it looks like a kids-size and you think you can do it, too.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Scott710 said:


> My main complaint would be the rather uncomfortable Chinese wrist ban supplied on the watch. It leaves the case digging into the wrist, or maybe it's the hard band itself. It has an unpliable leather with a hard plastic feel. I found it quite annoying to wear and I immediately replaced the cheap feeling black band with a brown leather one from France, and it felt like a completely different watch. Much more comfortable! Seriously, I had to look twice to see if I put the wrong watch back on! If felt THAT different. If you like a black band, plan on buyer an aftermarket one of higher quality and comfort. I am not kidding. The supplied leather band is that bad.


Yeah. I had a Precisionist when they first came out. The leather strap that it came on was basically unwearable. I bought a new strap on eBay for $10 delivered that was way better and more comfortable. A $10 eBay strap was better. Straps are not one of Bulova's strong suites.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Thwizzit said:


> I'd never heard of this watch until today and I can't tell you how disappointed I am in seeing that it's just a cheap quartz knockoff of the one and only Speepdmaster. If Bulova had come up with their own unique design (and it was attractive) and snuck it on a flight to the moon then it might have been really cool. But this release really just underscores the fact that the Speedmaster is king and will always reign supreme.


Incorrect. You need to actually read the thread.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thwizzit said:


> I'd never heard of this watch until today and I can't tell you how disappointed I am in seeing that it's just a cheap quartz knockoff of the one and only Speepdmaster. If Bulova had come up with their own unique design (and it was attractive) and snuck it on a flight to the moon then it might have been really cool. But this release really just underscores the fact that the Speedmaster is king and will always reign supreme.


You'd never heard until today, and it looks you've not read yet.......

You have 33 pages to read and learn.

This is not a fight against the Speedmaster.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I understand it's an homage to the Bulova that Dave Scott wore to the moon but the design of the watch Dave Scott wore to the moon was lifted from the Speedmaster. I'm saying that the original would have been so much cooler if it had a unique design and not just copied the Speedmaster


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Thwizzit said:


> I understand it's an homage to the Bulova that Dave Scott wore to the moon but the design of the watch Dave Scott wore to the moon was lifted from the Speedmaster. I'm saying that the original would have been so much cooler if it had a unique design and not just copied the Speedmaster


Seriously, who cares? If you don't want to buy the watch for whatever reason, then don't buy it. If you just want to complain about the watch, then go start another thread. Let everyone else enjoy the watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



brandon\ said:


> Yeah. I had a Precisionist when they first came out. The leather strap that it came on was basically unwearable. I bought a new strap on eBay for $10 delivered that was way better and more comfortable. A $10 eBay strap was better. Straps are not one of Bulova's strong suites.


Agreed. Although the strap on my Bulova open heart was serviceable enough to put on my Citizen moon phase, Bulova is much better at bracelets than straps. The quality of the bracelets is one reason why I haven't switched out the one on my Precisionist Wilton; it's just that good.


----------



## mitak (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Thank you Scott for your review and congratulations, it really looks good. Would it be possible to record few minutes video of chronograph going and place it on Youtube ? I would like to see the smoothness of seconds and chronograph seconds hands. Thanks.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Thanks for comprehensive review, Scott.

As mentioned in the Bulova thread, I have mine ordered and deposit paid. Possibly only 40 arriving here in England.


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

Interesting, looks like a cool watch to add to a collection. Can this Bulova still be bought at present?

Thank you.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> . If you just want to complain about the watch


Not complaining, just said I was disappointed to see that Bulova decided to be a follower and not a leader and come up with their own cool design. They were able to design a case with unique pushers but not able to design a unique dial. I guess if you're gonna steal, steal from the best.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

@smuggled_sheep 
You can probably still place an order with your AD. 
They were to be released this month or in April, but as we can see, there are some in the wild now. 
"Release the hounds..."
-Pete


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Scott710 said:


> View attachment 7286362
> 
> View attachment 7286386
> 
> .


..._one small step for man, one giant leap for mankind...

Congratulations for being first and enjoy the watch!....Houston out..._


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



> A *mall* watch? Oh, the horrors!


I know this was tongue-in-cheek. But I actually tried on a $150K GP Constant Escapement at a mall-based shop. They had an unbelievable selection and I was stunned to see such a place in what was a pretty conventional mall.









Back to the business at hand I was reminded of the Bulova Moon Watch from the latest WatchTime newsletter. Looking forward to seeing this piece.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Your third post on WUS is you having the first wrist shot of a watch some of us have been looking for since it was announced in October. Some guys get all the luck. :-!


LOL. I have been SILENTLY following this thread since December...hehe...so while not a member at the time, I "sort of" was one of you. But yeah, it does feel like for the first time in my life I actually won the proverbial lottery! Not that it ultimately matters, but it was kinda of cool being the first kid on the block for a change. ;-)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats Scott! Really cool to see this watch start to slowly come out. I've been following this watch with some interest since it was announced back in November last year that Bulova was making it.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

Someone asked about Lug to Lug measurement. According to my handy dandy micrometer, from pointed tip to pointed tip, the watch is 2.088 inches at the widest, Lug to lug. For the rest of the world, that is 53mm wide. Perfect, as one guy pointed out, my Gigantor wrists! LOL. With the proper band however, it actually wears pretty nicely. Wore it the entire day yesterday and forgot it was there for the most part, so its not bad at all.

YouTube. Yeah, I know I should. Just not my thing I guess.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thwizzit said:


> Not complaining, just said I was disappointed to see that Bulova decided to be a follower and not a leader and come up with their own cool design. They were able to design a case with unique pushers but not able to design a unique dial. I guess if you're gonna steal, steal from the best.





> I understand it's an homage to the Bulova that Dave Scott wore to the moon but the design of the watch Dave Scott wore to the moon was lifted from the Speedmaster. I'm saying that the original would have been so much cooler if it had a unique design and not just copied the Speedmaster


Yes, you're complaining about the original design from decades ago. I didn't know Omega was the first black dialed chrono with a tachy.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Scott710 said:


> Someone asked about Lug to Lug measurement. According to my handy dandy micrometer, from pointed tip to pointed tip, the watch is 2.088 inches at the widest, Lug to lug. For the rest of the world, that is 53mm wide. Perfect, as one guy pointed out, my Gigantor wrists! LOL. With the proper band however, it actually wears pretty nicely. Wore it the entire day yesterday and forgot it was there for the most part, so its not bad at all.
> 
> YouTube. Yeah, I know I should. Just not my thing I guess.


---Start of Sarcasm---

No! As the first person with the shiny new toy, you're obligated to fulfill all of our requests!

---End of Sarcasm---

After the picture showing how the nato-ish velcro strap goes together, I'm actually kind of excited to try it on.

The spelling mistake of 262.144 Hz instead of either 262,144 Hz or 262.144 kHz will likely haunt me forever, though. Units. They matter.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

Tried to edit the last post, but I am not seeing a way. I guess I'll post a new one to answer the question on the hand movements: The large second hand (chronograph timer) is about as smooth as a mechanical watch, with barely discernable hesitations in the timing sweep. There are no discernable ticks on the 10th second hand at 3 o'clock. It literally sweeps around the dial with 100% smoothness. Actually, I do not think its 10th of a second. I'd have to look that back up. Sorry.
The Dial at 6 o'clock, is the normal second hand, and you get 1/2 second ticks, 10 ticks per five seconds. So yes, you see a minute hesitation between each tick. 
The last dial, at 9 o'clock, is a minute dial for the chronograph feature and I believe it just ticks to the next minute (as opposed to sweeping slowly from hash mark to hash mark). I know a video would be better. sorry!


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> ---Start of Sarcasm---
> 
> No! As the first person with the shiny new toy, you're obligated to fulfill all of our requests!
> .


HA!!! Tell you what, you send me a really nice digital video camera and I will make you a video. hehe. I really, REALLY need a new one! ;-)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Scott710 said:


> HA!!! Tell you what, you send me a really nice digital video camera and I will make you a video. hehe. I really, REALLY need a new one! ;-)


Anyone with a yt account volunteer to upload it if you email it to them?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Thwizzit said:


> Not complaining, just said I was disappointed to see that Bulova decided to be a follower and not a leader and come up with their own cool design. They were able to design a case with unique pushers but not able to design a unique dial. I guess if you're gonna steal, steal from the best.


Your complaint is 45 years old. At the time, the Speedmaster was the standard, and Bulova was trying hard to get their watches selected for spaceflight. Why not go with black dial and white markers? It was the NASA spec, IIRC.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm based outside of the US/Canada. Anyone know how i can get one? Or is someone willing to buy one for me


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

There are more (and bigger) wristshot pictures of another Bulova Moonwatch ....

.... HERE:

*Replica Astronaut Watch by Bulova - Page 14

*One of them is very surprising. :think:


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

metalgear said:


> I'm based outside of the US/Canada. Anyone know how i can get one? Or is someone willing to buy one for me


Where are you based? They are available for order in UK


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

bt1512 said:


> Where are you based? They are available for order in UK


I'm in Asia. Would be great if there was a UK seller that shipped abroad without VAT. Then again I might have a trip to London coming up soon ...


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

bt1512 said:


> Where are you based? They are available for order in UK


Hi bt,

I'm U.K. based and looking for one of these right now, can you give me an address for any vendors here, it would really help?? Thanks!

EDIT: Just found your other post about Beaverbrooks, I've left a message with them, Cheers mate!:-!


----------



## jhopes (Nov 18, 2015)

it looks great.. won't be a bad idea to get one for my self


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

P415B said:


> @smuggled_sheep
> You can probably still place an order with your AD.
> They were to be released this month or in April, but as we can see, there are some in the wild now.
> "Release the hounds..."
> -Pete


Thank you very much for the info sir P415B. Still not yet decided though. But it seems to be have some great historical influence to it making it interesting to add to the collection.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have really been waiting for this release, but based on the profile shot of the watch, I think I am going to have to pass. Love the historical aspect, but I would be sure to damage it in short order.........


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Just ordered and paid for mine via Beaverbrooks, thanks to bt1512 for the info. :-!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

big ned said:


> Just ordered and paid for mine via Beaverbrooks, thanks to bt1512 for the info. :-!


Hey, great news. Did they have to special order it for you? How long until you take delivery?


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

big ned said:


> Just ordered and paid for mine via Beaverbrooks, thanks to bt1512 for the info. :-!


Glad to help, I just hope you don't get it before me lol


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Oh jeez, bound to happen a fanboy has to crap over someone sharing a joyous moment of getting a watch they really like. :roll:

Why not do a separate post to express your feeling/opinion instead of ruining a good moment? I love Omegas, but don't disparage watches that look like an Omega. Don't feel a need to. You're entitled to your opinion, but it could have been expressed in a different post.



Thwizzit said:


> I'd never heard of this watch until today and I can't tell you how disappointed I am in seeing that it's just a cheap quartz knockoff of the one and only Speepdmaster. If Bulova had come up with their own unique design (and it was attractive) and snuck it on a flight to the moon then it might have been really cool. But this release really just underscores the fact that the Speedmaster is king and will always reign supreme.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

ataripower said:


> Hey, great news. Did they have to special order it for you? How long until you take delivery?


I went direct to the main Beaverbrooks site as the local dealer said it would be best. It was from a stock of 40 watches that they had ordered and were expecting delivery of between mid April to the end of that month to me. The lady told me that she had already sold one that morning, as total payment ((£449) was required to secure it. I just got the order confirmation an hour ago via email, job jobbed!


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

big ned said:


> I went direct to the main Beaverbrooks site as the local dealer said it would be best. It was from a stock of 40 watches that they had ordered and were expecting delivery of between mid April to the end of that month to me. The lady told me that she had already sold one that morning, as total payment ((£449) was required to secure it. I just got the order confirmation an hour ago via email, job jobbed!


I only had to pay a 10% deposit for mine, balance on pickup.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

I thought I would post my experience ordering one of these Moon Watches.

After seeing a few posts about people ordering them, I called my Local Bulova Dealer (A Kay's Jewlery Store close by). After explaining the situation and asking the nice Lady to order one.. she took down my information but couldn't find it to order it. She asked for a pictures/inforaiton. I linked this forum page (page with the nice pictures) and sent it to her. about 20 min later she called telling me that she ordered it! it will be here in 13 days.

It appears that you can absolutly order them now from an AD for Bulova Watches. I'm a little worried about the size, but considering that they are not really much bigger than an Omega Speedy, I don't know that Its going to be a problem. 

As far as people coplaining that its a quartz watch.. I don't know what to tell you... a mechanical watch would be more like $5,000 I think... (price of an Omega Speedmaster) also.. with a quartz, you get MUCH better time keeping, the fact that its a smooth sec hand motion, and it appears that you can time events to within about 1/10 of a sec.. I think thats reeally very cool. Also considering I won't have to pay $500 to have it serviced in 5 years.. BIG BONUS!

all in all.. I might think a Mechanical watch would be fun/nice. I think that this watch is just fine as a special quartz chronometer. I really don't think it woulud be wise for Bulova to make a mechanical version, as it would be priced about the same as an Omega, I don't think that would sell very well. 

I'll try to post a review/pictures once it arrives.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

bt1512 said:


> I only had to pay a 10% deposit for mine, balance on pickup.


So would I if I hadn't asked for it to be posted by courier. ;-)


----------



## Asovo (Apr 10, 2008)

jtth said:


> has literally nothing to do with either the moonwatch nor the bulova that went at auction. the case isn't even the same, let alone everything else.


Do anyone know are the bulova Gonna re make that watch? Because bulova take down about the watch page from they website.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Asovo said:


> Do anyone know are the bulova Gonna re make that watch? Because bulova take down about the watch page from they website.


See post #314 in this thread

Tapaltak


----------



## blinktesty (Mar 6, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

These is really nice and beautiful watch,love to get something similar soon.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

boga said:


> There are more (and bigger) wristshot pictures of another Bulova Moonwatch ....
> 
> .... HERE:
> 
> ...


Yay, I'm famous. I've been referenced in a thread. 
BTW, I just put up a few more pics of it on the nylon strap.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

BTW did you guys get yours for the retail?

Tapaltak


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Scott710 said:


> Someone asked about Lug to Lug measurement. According to my handy dandy micrometer, from pointed tip to pointed tip, the watch is 2.088 inches at the widest, Lug to lug. For the rest of the world, that is 53mm wide. Perfect, as one guy pointed out, my Gigantor wrists! LOL. With the proper band however, it actually wears pretty nicely. Wore it the entire day yesterday and forgot it was there for the most part, so its not bad at all.
> 
> YouTube. Yeah, I know I should. Just not my thing I guess.


Crap 53 L2L is too long for me, wish i had gigantor wrists!!!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

calling the local kays in a bit.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Ah it's wwaaaayyyy to big for me like the speedmaster professional. Then again... These watches were meant to be worn over large space suite gloves on that wrap around Velcro strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

well, my local Kay's said with a 20% deposit they can have it in two weeks! En route now to put a deposit down.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Loofa said:


> Ah it's wwaaaayyyy to big for me like the speedmaster professional. Then again... These watches were meant to be worn over large space suite gloves on that wrap around Velcro strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ONE time in horology that my 8.5" wrists pay off!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

mattonthewater said:


> The ONE time in horology that my 8.5" wrists pay off!


8.5?? imo you've been blessed hahaha. You can get away with the larger pieces. My Wrist is 6 inch and I usually can wear no bigger than 38-40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm just hoping that it'll work on my 6.5 inch wrists. I normally wear a 42mm dive watch, but this is BIG. 53 lug to lug might be a bit too long.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

mattonthewater said:


> well, my local Kay's said with a 20% deposit they can have it in two weeks! En route now to put a deposit down.


Thats what my Kays said and it's been 3 weeks so far.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmm, I have a Seiko SUN025 with 52mm lug to lug length, and I wonder if I might be able to get away with wearing the Bulova on my flat 6.75" wrist.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

TeeRite said:


> Thats what my Kays said and it's been 3 weeks so far.


Did they charge you full retail?


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I saw the answer to this earlier but wanted to confirm. Is there a visible stutter in the seconds hand? I thought that the other models Bulova put out had the sweeping hand like an auto. I ordered this watch as soon as I could through Kay's and have patiently waited, but love for this watch is fleeting.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

mattonthewater said:


> Did they charge you full retail?


The Kay's that I ended up buying from gave me the discount but I had another Kay's say it was full retail. I told them that others were getting discounts and they didn't seem to care. I wonder if it's some sort of personnel issue and not a company policy.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> I think I saw the answer to this earlier but wanted to confirm. Is there a visible stutter in the seconds hand? I thought that the other models Bulova put out had the sweeping hand like an auto. I ordered this watch as soon as I could through Kay's and have patiently waited, but love for this watch is fleeting.


I was the one who asked the question of a fellow WUS'er who bought a military-style chrono with this movement. The regular second hand in the chronos isn't a smooth sweep, it ticks in 1/2 second increments. The thread about this is here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-uhf-military-chronograph-96b231-review-2724993.html


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

tmathes said:


> I was the one who asked the question of a fellow WUS'er who bought a military-style chrono with this movement. The regular second hand in the chronos isn't a smooth sweep, it ticks in 1/2 second increments. The thread about this is here
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bulova-uhf-military-chronograph-96b231-review-2724993.html


so this moonwatch does the 1/2 second ticks?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

mattonthewater said:


> so this moonwatch does the 1/2 second ticks?


I would assume so since it's supposed to be the same movement.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Someone with this watch really needs to do a YouTube video demo.


----------



## Micheal192 (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I Love it, so matured and unique.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

tmathes said:


> I would assume so since it's supposed to be the same movement.


well, I really hope someone does do a video, for me personally thats a deal breaker.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Just watch the video by OvrSteer that tmathes pointed you to. It's got the same movement, so it's going to function exactly the same as this.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Mackdav said:


> Great watch, I'll love buy one


another one stacking posts to get to the 100 mark in order to sell a Rolex.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Just watch the video by OvrSteer that tmathes pointed you to. It's got the same movement, so it's going to function exactly the same as this.


That's not too bad. I expected it a more obvious stutter.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

3pointross said:


> That's not too bad. I expected it a more obvious stutter.


I agree, It appears in the video to be very smooth. I think this will be a great watch.

BUT.. i'm not 100% sure that the moon watch uses the same movement. I suspect it does, but I dont' think Bulova has really said exactly what movement it has.

I suspect that for its price, Bulova did a very good job on the watch.

If someone has one and can post a vedeo on Youtube, I think that would be great!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Quazi said:


> I agree, It appears in the video to be very smooth. I think this will be a great watch.
> 
> BUT.. i'm not 100% sure that the moon watch uses the same movement. I suspect it does, but I dont' think Bulova has really said exactly what movement it has.
> 
> ...


They have 1 chrono movement for this size watch. Just look at the spacing of the sub-dials, its pretty obvious. I really, really doubt they created a new movement just for this watch that has the same spacings/sub-dials as many of their other chronos. Plus, the list price for this watch is the same as other "262kHz" tagged watches. Rest assured it's not some new movement, just a case difference.

As stated above, the thread I pointed to does have a YT link. It's not the highest res video but it does show the movement in action. It's not stutter, it's the low res coupled with some hand shake of the video camera makes it look weird. Just read the text in the post, it's all there. I personally haven't seen a 2Hz sweep second hand in action clearly, it likely looks a bit strange at first.

The owner is a WUS member, perhaps you can PM him for details. I've PM'd other members over the years when I had a question and they had no idea who I was. I've found, without exception, that WUS members are a friendly lot and will gladly answer your questions (as long as you don't get obnoxious/pushy!  ).


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Well, tomorrow I am going to Kay to cancel my preorder. I found an amazing deal on another piece. I will keep watching this thread though to see how this all turns out. Odd that Bulova pulled it from their site, I wonder if its just a limited number they are doing.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

mattonthewater said:


> Well, tomorrow I am going to Kay to cancel my preorder. I found an amazing deal on another piece. I will keep watching this thread though to see how this all turns out. Odd that Bulova pulled it from their site, I wonder if its just a limited number they are doing.


On my end, I've spoken with two jewelers in my town. The higher end shop called up their Bulova rep while showing me their other stock and got me answer within about 20 minutes that would get 1 example with no future ones expected. A different jeweler that deals more in the $200 to $5,000 range of watches, and thus sells more Bulovas, will be getting 2 examples of the watch. One on its own, and one with the gift box presentation with leather and velcro bands. I don't know if that is true that they will be getting a true 'just the watch' example or if that was just a miscommunication between the store and the Bulova rep. Said store also told me that they were told "Bulova did not intend for it to be a limited edition but because of the interest in the watch it has turned into one." Which doesn't make all that much sense to me.

For reference I don't live in the biggest city out there, 350k people or so. But we are the County Seat, have our own little Maserati dealership and such. If the jewelry shops would know the answer to the question I'd bug the other ones to find out if they're getting one or not.. but I don't want to have every shop in town call up the Bulova rep again and again with the same question you know? As it stands I spoke with the two oldest, largest jewelers in town and between them they've got 3 examples with no expectations of getting anymore.

The question is going to mostly be if Bulova decides to turn up the production of the watch because of the interest they're getting in it with the lack of any actual advertising or pushing on their part. Assuming there is even any interest at all outside of forums like this one.

If someone wants to try and do a distance order I'd be happy to refer you to the stores as I've already got my deposit in on one of them  Though I wouldn't be surprised if the high end place made a few customer calls and sold the thing within a few hours of me leaving as until I showed up to ask about it they had no concept it existed and with only getting one copy I'd expect them to get in touch with their frequent collector customers.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh right I forgot the other part. Over at Uhrforum, a german watch forum, their thread interested in this watch seems to have a member that was told by a Bulova Rep that the entirety of Germany is getting 50 copies of the watch, with 1200 total produced. This is of course has no source other than 'my Bulova sales agent.'


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Seems to me that Bulova has really botched the release of this watch.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Aureus said:


> On my end, I've spoken with two jewelers in my town. The higher end shop called up their Bulova rep while showing me their other stock and got me answer within about 20 minutes that would get 1 example with no future ones expected. A different jeweler that deals more in the $200 to $5,000 range of watches, and thus sells more Bulovas, will be getting 2 examples of the watch. One on its own, and one with the gift box presentation with leather and velcro bands. I don't know if that is true that they will be getting a true 'just the watch' example or if that was just a miscommunication between the store and the Bulova rep. Said store also told me that they were told "Bulova did not intend for it to be a limited edition but because of the interest in the watch it has turned into one." Which doesn't make all that much sense to me.
> 
> For reference I don't live in the biggest city out there, 350k people or so. But we are the County Seat, have our own little Maserati dealership and such. If the jewelry shops would know the answer to the question I'd bug the other ones to find out if they're getting one or not.. but I don't want to have every shop in town call up the Bulova rep again and again with the same question you know? As it stands I spoke with the two oldest, largest jewelers in town and between them they've got 3 examples with no expectations of getting anymore.
> 
> ...


I'm not holding out much hope on mine even arriving. None of the more upscale dealers in my area sell Bulova, they only do Rolex, Omega, JLC, etc. So I had to resort to a Kay Jewelers. I might leave it be and see when/if it arrives. The store had no clue about it and I had to go through threads on here to find the ref. number just so they could order it. They did not offer to call a Bulova rep either.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

My local Kay where I preordered just called me and said they are on a nationwide backorder. Said they were going to do some research and let me know something by the end of the coming week.


----------



## ongfleek (Jun 11, 2015)

I guess I was very fortunate with my experience hunting for this one. I called my local Kays earlier this week. They found one in stock at a nearby store and had it shipped. Picked up the watch the very next day.

Looking through the booklet that talks about the original watch, it did note that a stainless steel version will be made available.

Love the watch but will definitely swap the strap with something nicer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

ongfleek said:


> I guess I was very fortunate with my experience hunting for this one. I called my local Kays earlier this week. They found one in stock at a nearby store and had it shipped. Picked up the watch the very next day.
> 
> Looking through the booklet that talks about the original watch, it did note that a stainless steel version will be made available.
> 
> ...


Pardon my stupidity. What do you mean a "stainless version will be made available?" Oh and by the way, you are very very lucky to grab one of the first releases.


----------



## ongfleek (Jun 11, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Pardon my stupidity. What do you mean a "stainless version will be made available?" Oh and by the way, you are very very lucky to grab one of the first releases.


Apologies for not being clear. The booklet says that a version with a stainless steel bracelet will be made available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Really disappointed in that lug design. 53mm lug to lug is way too much for the average wrist. Otherwise it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Habu968 said:


> Seems to me that Bulova has really botched the release of this watch.


Seems to me, they have done it just right... according to all of the hoopla it has created on here and every other forum!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Seems to me, they have done it just right... according to all of the hoopla it has created on here and every other forum!


After this whole process, the excitement of hunting for something brand new on the market has been replaced by the annoyance of waiting months with bad information and an order that's two weeks past due.

Really turned me off from considering buying a new watch at release in the future, to say nothing of a limited edition. In terms of generating repeat business, I'm not sure they're doing it right.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just ordered one from Watch It, no fuss no muss. Had called my local Kay and it was a cluster. Called Watch It up in Canada, was told April / May Delivery or I could wait till June for the stainless band model.. When I spoke to the Kay's around here could not get a answer to when, was told they wanted full price, I mentioned that others seemed to be getting 20 to 25% off from Kay's, and I was told she did not know anything about that.. Watch it has it on line with a discount. Anyway, guess now I just wait a while... The girl there said she has handled the watch and it looks great in person for what that is worth...


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Just watch the video by OvrSteer that tmathes pointed you to. It's got the same movement, so it's going to function exactly the same as this.





3pointross said:


> That's not too bad. I expected it a more obvious stutter.





Quazi said:


> I agree, It appears in the video to be very smooth. I think this will be a great watch.


Are you both looking at the 6 oclock dial? Because that is the actual seconds hand that is ticking 2 times per second. It is clearly ticking and not smooth.

The big seconds hand is for the chrono.

A lot of people have complained about this setup on these Bulova chronos, because they were expecting the smooth sweep to be used with the actual seconds hand.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

appleb said:


> Are you both looking at the 6 oclock dial? Because that is the actual seconds hand that is ticking 2 times per second. It is clearly ticking and not smooth.
> 
> The big seconds hand is for the chrono.
> 
> A lot of people have complained about this setup on these Bulova chronos, because they were expecting the smooth sweep to be used with the actual seconds hand.


ok.. don't buy the watch  solved.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's a much clearer video of the same movement from the 96B231.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

topper78 said:


> Just ordered one from Watch It, no fuss no muss. Had called my local Kay and it was a cluster. Called Watch It up in Canada, was told April / May Delivery or I could wait till June for the stainless band model.. When I spoke to the Kay's around here could not get a answer to when, was told they wanted full price, I mentioned that others seemed to be getting 20 to 25% off from Kay's, and I was told she did not know anything about that.. Watch it has it on line with a discount. Anyway, guess now I just wait a while... The girl there said she has handled the watch and it looks great in person for what that is worth...


How much more is the bracelet version? Did they have any pics?


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> How much more is the bracelet version? Did they have any pics?


Hopefully the steel bracelet will be available as a separate purchase from Bulova to complement the black leather and NATO strap


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

Boone said:


> Really disappointed in that lug design. 53mm lug to lug is way too much for the average wrist. Otherwise it's a beautiful watch.


Whoooa.

53mm?! Where did you find the specs??


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Yep combined with this royally botched launch and the ticking second hand @ 6 its enough to drive me nuts. off to cancel the order.


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just thought I would pop back in with a few follow up comments. Someone PM'd me to asked about the strap width. It is 20mm. Sorry if I didn't mention that in my review.
As far as price. I paid $477 out the door, including tax. So basically I paid $450 plus tax.

As far as where to get it...not to bash Kays, but it sounds like everyone who is using that avenue is having problems. No idea why. Just noticing a trend. I would recommend trying small unaffiliated jewelry shops or watch shops that sell Bulova. It know that sounds obvious, but a lot of us get into the habit of going to a well known or favorite source. As a firearms dealer (yes, I am the evil freedom that people like Hilary hate, lol), I have found that if I want to find a product for my customers, I have to try many sources at times, as it never seems that the manufacturers send product at the same time to all of them.
In a given day, I can check with seven distributors and find that six haven't seen a specific part number in four months, while the seventh has 50 of the things sitting around collecting dust. Not saying the watch industry is the same...but if the vast majority of potential buyers for this watch are going to one main vendor, chances are that that vendor is one, going to up the price because they know the rarity, and two, that the vendor may be allotted only X number of product to be divided between x number of outlets. A direct example is the new Ruger Precision Rifle. That company is shipping less than 20 rifles to a distributor at a time, who then has to divide those 20 units between 1000 dealers. The lucky dealer who gets one probably has 300 requests from customers to be notified if one shows up...but the dealer sees what they go for on auction and rather than put it on the wall, lists it on an auction site and lets demand set the final price. So guys pay $1400 for a $900 rifle because they bid it up to that. Its insane...but until Ruger ships a reasonable number, its what has happened. Its not a direct correlation to the watch, but the fact remains that the product is being divide between vendors - so if everyone goes to one vendor, the odds are low of seeing one in the time frame one hopes for. 

In my case, I walked into a mom and pop jewelry shop and had my watch in three to four weeks, with no down payment at all. They literally called their Bulova rep and he said, oh, sure! No problem. Could they get 50 more? Probably not. But the point here is that there are tons of mom and pop venues out there that are not being asked about this product, that sell Bulova and that are qualified to get this watch. Get out of the malls and start snooping around the one man shows. Your odds might go up a fair bit.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you scott710

some have kept talking about the second hand ticking. can you describe the second hand movement? can you give us what your thoughts are on this watch?

I'm waiting on my Local Kay's to receive my watch. I beleive they are receiving it at the end of the week. Will luck by friday I will have my hands on it mysefl 

but your one of the few peope who has it, what are you throughts? 

Thanks


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

Quazi said:


> Thank you scott710
> 
> some have kept talking about the second hand ticking. can you describe the second hand movement? ...but your one of the few peope who has it, what are you throughts?
> 
> Thanks


First off, so there is no confusion...the Large thin hand that would serve as a second hand on a normal watch is RESERVED for the timer function only. That hand actually runs pretty smoothly in sweep, but not perfectly smoothly. If you look closely, you can definitely see "ticks" but they are too small for me to count between each second. Maybe 8 to 10 ticks in a second? My eyes are not good enough to count. However, it is far smoother than any quartz watch I have ever owned by a factor of 5 or 10. Having said that, its not as smooth as my Bulova Gemini mechanical's timer sweep. Still, its 100% smoother than my Citizens Blue Angel, which has pretty much one tick per second on the chrono sweep or second sweep. Using a standard quartz watch for comparison, the new Bulova Apollo 15 watch is down right smooth.

Secondly, the ACTUAL second hand, the one that runs all the time, is the small dial at 6 o'clock and it does have visible ticks. It ticks twice per second. I personally do not find that objectionable at all. This is, after all, a quartz watch. So by my way of thinking, its actually pretty good compared to most of the normal quartz watches.

Now, as to my thoughts on the watch after several weeks of ownership. I've been wearing it on and off for two weeks now and I like it a lot. I LOVE my Bulova Gemini, which is a mechanical, but I can see why the world switched to quartz so long ago for daily wear. The new moon watch is simple in design and function and most importantly, is easy to read, so from a pilots perspective, I really appreciate it. From a dressier perspective, yeah, my Genini looks classier and may feel "richer" on the wrist, but I have to admit its a guilty pleasure never having to set the apollo 15 watch or worry about winding it, so deep down, while I wanted it to be a mechanical like the original one-off watch Dave Scott wore, I am kind of happy its not, because I can just ignore the thing for days on end and know its keeping time properly. As everyone here knows, when you ignore a mechanical, its nice to have a cell phone on hand so you can use it to set your lagging watch, lol.
Anyway, I've flown with the Apollo 15 watch a bit now, and it works quite well in the cockpit. The chronograph feature is exactly what it needs to be without being ridiculously over throught out, say, like a Citizen Navihawk or Blue Angel, or some of the other modern Chrono's out there with a lot of dial functions. Watches I like, but frankly, watches that are unusable in the air other than to tell time. 
This is what attracted me to the Dave Scott repro. Its design is pretty classic/old school and has universal appeal. One guy claimed its dial was a copy of the Omega Speedmaster but in reality, MOST if not ALL chronographs meant for aviation looked pretty much alike until manufacturers started cramming E6B computers on them along other gadgets that sell watches, but in reality are totally useless once you leave the ground. Doesn't stop me from buying them anyway, lol, because as a pilot, I am an idiot for gadgets, but in actual use, we want a clean design that can be read in the blink of an eye. So from this perspective, I like this user watch a lot. Its a proper watch for aviation with a proper dial, without all the crap we've come to expect on more modern designs.

Anyway, so, on this watch. Get it because it harkens back to a bit of unique space history. And better still, its not over priced to the point of making it annoying to justify. Further, its actually functional in its original design goals (aviation, aerospace) and its design met the specifications for those end uses. Its not a 100% exact copy of the original, which may turn some people off, but neither are the current speedy's that Omega sells with all kinds of space references on them. If they ever remarket one of those looking exactly like a 1967 model, I might have to take the dive. But it probably wouldn't sell as well without snoopy on it, or the LM, etc. So, you can view the new watch in one of several ways. A functional chrono that can be used as designed. A unique bit of space history that starts a conversation. A neat evolution of the quartz systems today. Or a marketing ploy to get guys like us to part $$ on one more watch when we already have too damn many. Pick your poison or none at all! I like it. I have others I like more, for different reasons, but I am not unhappy at this purchase at all.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree with you, Scott710.

I won't get the Bulova Moonwatch because is too big for me, but I think it's a well done hommage (except for the saphire, that -IMO- looks ugly from the sides).


----------



## Scott710 (Mar 2, 2016)

boga said:


> I agree with you, Scott710.
> 
> I won't get the Bulova Moonwatch because is too big for me, but I think it's a well done hommage (except for the saphire, that -IMO- looks ugly from the sides).


The size is large, but surprisingly, it wasn't as bad as I thought it might be. Mostly I just wanted it due to the history of the original. As far as the glass as viewed from the side, it actually accurately represents the original. Looking at close up's of Dave Scott's watch, the crystal has about the same height and exposure. Which, as you can see in the photos of the original online, will, ultimately, get dinged and gouged if worn actively where you might knock it about a lot. Oddly, when wearing it, you don't really notice the raised crystal at all. I thought it would stand out more to the eye, but it tends to blend with the line of the bezel...visually anyway.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

thank you for your thoughts on the watch..

that is exactly what I was after. One interesting thing, many people here are complaining that its a quartz watch. There is NO way I could afford a mechanical version, since it would probably be priced closer to $2,000 .. Also keep in mind, this watch is supposed to be very accurate time keeping.. while most quartz watches are good, Bulova sells this as a more accurate quartz movement.

Now lets hope in 2 days my watch shows up at my local Kays!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Well, I never got around to canceling mine and my local Kay just called and said it arrived. wtf lol. Guess i'll go check it out, might take it home might refuse it. If I cancel the order there will be one at the Kay Jewelers in Tanger Outlet Mall in North Charleston, SC.


----------



## Destro1904 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bought mine last week, I walked into a Bulova retailer while on a business trip in the small town of Brentwood, CA, and there it was just sitting in the case. Will be sure to make a video later today to review it

View attachment 7461658
View attachment 7461682


----------



## Kangwan (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Look very nice but it'd be better to have automatic movement with a reasonable higher price.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Kangwan said:


> Look very nice but it'd be better to have automatic movement with a reasonable higher price.


Yes I think everyone would LOVE a reasonably priced auto Chronograph... but I have yet to see one.. other than the Riccardo Watch from Lew and Huey.

I think the chances of Bulova making a mechanical affordable chronograph is not very high  it would be closer to the $2,000 I would think...


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Cancelled my order, if anyone wants one in Charleston,SC go to the Kay in Tanger Outlet mall.


----------



## Destro1904 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Just made a video review of my Bulova moonwatch. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

I was just thinking, if I was 'SWATCH' who has owned the exclusive rights to the claim of being *the only 'Moon Watch'*, and viewing Bulova's latest release and claim...I would definitely want to call in *my top legal advisors* to see if there was a way I could prevent Bulova from going to market with this and undercutting my long standing market-share and premium profit-making price points.

For what it's worth


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

lgking said:


> I was just thinking, if I was 'SWATCH' who has owned the exclusive rights to the claim of being *the only 'Moon Watch'*, and viewing Bulova's latest release and claim...I would definitely want to call in *my top legal advisors* to see if there was a way I could prevent Bulova from going to market with this and undercutting my long standing market-share and premium profit-making price points.
> 
> For what it's worth


What gives Omega the exclusive right to claim that it is the only moon watch? It can make the claim it was the first, but it was hardly the only moon watch. Nowhere does Bulova claim it is NASA flight certified, which is the Speedmaster Pro's real claim to fame. In any case, Omega uses Moonwatch to refer to the 9300 Speedmaster, which most certainly has never been NASA flight certified or flown.


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

Good points 'mleok'. 

I'm no lawyer, but if Marvin Gaye's family can sue Robin Thicke and Pharrell Williams for 'Blurred Lines' (which hardly at all resembles Marvin's 'Got to give it up' except for the party background noise), I can see Omega/Swatch trying to get an injunction to try to put a stop to the Bulova (that does look damn close to a Speedmaster). 

Either way, we will know by mid-April where my speculation will be proved wrong.


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Loofa said:


> 8.5?? imo you've been blessed hahaha. You can get away with the larger pieces. My Wrist is 6 inch and I usually can wear no bigger than 38-40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you know what they say about people with big wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

lgking said:


> Good points 'mleok'.
> 
> I'm no lawyer, but if Marvin Gaye's family can sue Robin Thicke and Pharrell Williams for 'Blurred Lines' (which hardly at all resembles Marvin's 'Got to give it up' except for the party background noise), I can see Omega/Swatch trying to get an injunction to try to put a stop to the Bulova (that does look damn close to a Speedmaster).
> 
> Either way, we will know by mid-April where my speculation will be proved wrong.


It would be a legal war between Swatch and Citizen. I imagine Citizen's legal war chest is at least the same size as Swatch's. I doubt it would prove fruitful for Swatch to wage that war.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Aureus said:


> It would be a legal war between Swatch and Citizen. I imagine Citizen's legal war chest is at least the same size as Swatch's. I doubt it would prove fruitful for Swatch to wage that war.


I don't think swatch (or Omega) would sue Bulova. I don't see how they could expect to win, Bulova would have the Legal resources needed to fight it in court. Since the Bulova watch really was on the Moon, advertising it shouldn't be a problem.

on a different note.. No watch for me yet.. my Local Kay's has not got it in yet. It was supposed to be here yesterday


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Destro1904 said:


> Just made a video review of my Bulova moonwatch. Let me know what you guys think!


couldn't hear a thing, but I enjoyed "watching" 

Oh, now I really want one!


----------



## Gregc (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Thanks for the video. The watch looks very big on the wrist. I was very interested but now I think I'll just stick with my Speedy. The Bulova would probably just sit in the box till I sold it.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the video. The watch looks very nice. I will try to check it out at one of the local stores. I checked with 4 stores and nobody carries it yet. Only one knew about it  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I appreciate you posting the video, that was very helpful.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

I appreciate you posting the video, that was very helpful.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I don't think it wears too big in the video.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Here in Europe still no trace of this watch. My friend the AD says that my specimen will be delivered to him by the end of the month. True?

More news from other European countries?


----------



## ongfleek (Jun 11, 2015)

Swapped the strap. Much better than the black one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, the watch is being featured at Basel...so my speculation is incorrect. Glad to see it's coming forward.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

ABTW has a video review of it on their youtube channel. It seems bulkier than the photos. Also, is it just me or does the chrono hands run a smoother sweep than the second subdial? The second hand still looks like ticking to me but the chrono seem to have a smooth mechanical sweep.


----------



## enderinheaven (Aug 13, 2013)

sigh...

and here i was exited... that 53mm L2L kills it for me.

why do they have to make every watch so large these days...

regards.


----------



## jeremyworld (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

yes yes yes for me


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi any news on uk orders ? I thought Ernest & Jones were the ad here but also breaverbrooks . I haven't seen them online for ordering in the uk so far. I really like the reedition I just don't get why they didn't make it exactly the same as the original ? I haven't picked up any explanation for that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Anyone from down under got it yet ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

duffin123456 said:


> ABTW has a video review of it on their youtube channel.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great, but way too big for these wrists. I'm out:-(


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

If this was two years ago I would have been all over this. Now days my taste is heading 40mm and under, I really thought the max size would have been 40mm but every non-WUS wants to have watch that 50 Cent would rock, and apparently that's what sells. Oh well.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I was hoping we could make it one full page without someone *****in about the size... 46 pages of whining, which I am sure will make Bulova change it.



Kilovolt said:


> ... My friend the AD says that my specimen will be delivered to him by the end of the month. True?


Well... this thread has certainly taken a turn. I guess it's better than *****ing about it's size.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

mr_blonde said:


> Anyone from down under got it yet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've contacted a couple of retailers who hadn't heard of it

Trouble is, that like many OS posters have experienced, the retailers who carry Bulova often aren't all that concerned about watch sales, so nobody so far has gone the extra mile to chase it down.

One who did get back to me said it hasn't been released in AUstralia yet and will keep me posted.

I've dropped a line to the importer for Australia, but have yet to hear back.

Now its at Baselworld it should hopefully mean its release is a bit more "official"

We'll see what happens

If you want to pester them, then here's their details

Contact Us

The more enquiries they get, the more likely it gets released down here.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

brandon\ said:


>


I reckon it looks pretty wearable, despite the dimensions on paper

Trying to analyse the nato strap, it looks like they made have put in a real one, instead of the two-piece affair from earlier photos, but its hard to be certain.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

What makes it less desireable to me is the seconds hand. I really hoped it would work as in their Wilton chrono where afaik you can have a running centralny seconds hand and it is running super smoothly. You can see it here at about 4minute mark: 




Tapaltak


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

pecha said:


> What makes it less desireable to me is the seconds hand. I really hoped it would work as in their Wilton chrono where afaik you can have a running centralny seconds hand and it is running super smoothly. You can see it here at about 4minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

pecha said:


> What makes it less desireable to me is the seconds hand. I really hoped it would work as in their Wilton chrono where afaik you can have a running centralny seconds hand and it is running super smoothly. You can see it here at about 4minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that would have been sweet. I really like the function of the Wilton. The only thing is that the Wilton is HUGE. I am not sure if it was the module/movement that caused that. But I do agree that I was a little disappointed that these UHF chronos (military, moon, etc) have much more typical operation.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

pecha said:


> What makes it less desireable to me is the seconds hand. I really hoped it would work as in their Wilton chrono where afaik you can have a running centralny seconds hand and it is running super smoothly. You can see it here at about 4minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree, but at the moment, I don't think its a huge concern about the seconds hand, but I would prefer a smooth movement. BUT I do like the fact that the stop watch function appears very smooth.

I'm still waiting on my local Kay's  corssing my fingers.. thinking.. today might be the day!


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I would have loved this watch (I have several Bulova uhf and precisionists they are great quality for the price) if they had made the subdials more '3d' recessed just like the original (and the speedie of course). I lost interest when I saw they were flat and just a little recessed... But at least they are not sunburst I think?


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

i'm confused is this a limited edition watch now?

any sign of it being available in europe?

does anyone know the lug width?


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm confused, is this now a limited edition watch?

does anyone know the lug width?

does anyone know if any are available in europe yet?


----------



## ongfleek (Jun 11, 2015)

fntms said:


> I would have loved this watch (I have several Bulova uhf and precisionists they are great quality for the price) if they had made the subdials more '3d' recessed just like the original (and the speedie of course). I lost interest when I saw they were flat and just a little recessed... But at least they are not sunburst I think?


Here's a closer shot of the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

RegF said:


> I reckon it looks pretty wearable, despite the dimensions on paper
> 
> Trying to analyse the nato strap, it looks like they made have put in a real one, instead of the two-piece affair from earlier photos, but its hard to be certain.


It really does seem to be very wearable. My wrist is 7 1/4 inches and I was a bit hesitant about the size but when I saw and tried it on I was rather surprised by how normal sized it felt. Would have purchased it if I was not content with waiting for April for the one I have a deposit on. Though you've gone and reminded me of something I didn't check out but should have. Velcro strap was sitting right there but I didn't really feel like disassembling the box there in the store so didn't think to take a closer look at how that worked.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

I think it looks really great.

I am worried about the size, but I haven't seen it in real life yet. I Have worn a 44mm watch, so I think it will be ok.. 

if it was smaller people would be complaining about how small it was... I guess it really should have been the same size (around 44 mm I think) to the original. but I don't think its really much bigger than the original watch.

I am excited for its accuracy of a few seconds per year. that really appeals to me..


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

Heard back from the Aussie Distributor

Definitely due here in Mid-April

Only a handful of store have orders in place and production of more is unconfirmed

The bad news - RRP is $899

I'm not sure how they get that from USD $550 

So while not announced as a "Limited Edition" the reality of their production decision may make it one

I'm not fussed either way by the running seconds - its a quartz movement.

Its the double-for-locals-syndrome again that annoys the hell out of me.

It not like they have to FedEx each one out individually


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

>The bad news - RRP is $899

for a Quartz watch? what a rip-off. why do watch companies do this?

i'm not getting one now.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

ds99 said:


> >The bad news - RRP is $899
> 
> for a Quartz watch? what a rip-off. why do watch companies do this?
> 
> i'm not getting one now.


Where did you get this price?, Beaverbrooks are selling for £449 excluding any discount


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

bt1512 said:


> Where did you get this price?, Beaverbrooks are selling for £449 excluding any discount


Please ignore my previous post, I just noticed you are quoting OZ dollars.


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

it's not on the beaverbrooks website


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

ds99 said:


> it's not on the beaverbrooks website


Thats correct, you have to ask them to order it. I was told (whether it's right or not) that they are only getting 40 in UK. Beaverbrooks not sure how many they are getting in total. I've managed to reserve and pay deposit for 2, hopefully arriving very soon


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Isn't everything in Australia x100?


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

ds99 said:


> >The bad news - RRP is $899
> 
> for a Quartz watch? what a rip-off. why do watch companies do this?
> 
> i'm not getting one now.


Guys, guys, guys

The price I had mentioned to me was from the AUSTRALIAN distributor.

It is in AUSTRALIAN dollars

I have no idea how much it will be in the UK

We do know its $550 USD in the UNITED STATES - the lucky member who already owns one showed us a photo with the price sticker on the box

I'm in the process of asking the locals why the disparity as exchange rates currentlt would put it at around $750-$780 AUSTRALIAN Dollars

That said there are WAY more expense quartz qatches out there - Rolex, Grand Seiko, Omega, etc, etc, etc

There's usually a better name or build quality involved

Its not the actual sticker price, but the disparity that annoyed me


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

MichaelKG said:


> Isn't everything in Australia x100?


Nah, mate, only sharks & crocodiles & snakes & spiders are times 100

Watches are usually only double to triple...


----------



## horolux (Mar 23, 2016)

Really can't wait to get my hands on this thing. I suspect the supply will be pretty dried up for quite some time though.


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you guys know which retailers are getting it in Melbourne??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Soo... I had a bad call from my Kay's Jewler. My watch... back ordered until May .. 

Originally when they ordered my watch, it was not Back ordered, but now it is. No moon watch for me until May.

Darn. I thought I had got my order in ealry enough to get it.

I'm going to have to find something else to do until it arrives... 
...
I need a new hobby.. for about 2 - 3 months....


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

mr_blonde said:


> Do you guys know which retailers are getting it in Melbourne??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I only asked them about dealers near me

They did say, basically, "order soon, or miss out" -

Again this is For Australia - not sure about the rest of the world, nor if their attitude will change after Basel


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

I live in St. Louis, MO ... Nobody seems to have it around me. I checked with 6 jewelry stores in the areA. 

Where is the US is the watch in showing up? Am I asking at the wrong places? Would like to hear your thoughts. 

I would like to see the watch before placing an order. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

mcotignola said:


> I live in St. Louis, MO ... Nobody seems to have it around me. I checked with 6 jewelry stores in the areA.
> 
> Where is the US is the watch in showing up? Am I asking at the wrong places? Would like to hear your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Kay Jewelers uses the SKU 270566502 for the watch, but they're back-ordered for a long time as Quazi up top said. That being said, you should be able to walk into any location, give them that SKU and 20% down and they'll obtain the watch when they can. I was told the 20% is refundable if I didn't want the watch.

It took a while, but the manager at my local one was amazing and fought his way through their system for me. Put the order in on Feb. 16 and got it yesterday. If you're in no rush, this could be a decent way forward.

Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

I am fascinated by most of you that wanted a 42mm version instead if this nice 45mm. Does this mean that I have a larger wrist?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

ongfleek said:


> Here's a closer shot of the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic, I also looked at the original and the sub dials are actually not as 3d recessed as I thought, so the reissue is similar and not too shiny (there seems to be little guilloché, contrary to what can be seen in some ads for the watch).


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

What strap is that it looks great from what I can see on your picture?


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry forgot to hit with quotes.. What strap is that it looks great



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Kay Jewelers uses the SKU 270566502 for the watch, but they're back-ordered for a long time as Quazi up top said. That being said, you should be able to walk into any location, give them that SKU and 20% down and they'll obtain the watch when they can. I was told the 20% is refundable if I didn't want the watch.
> 
> It took a while, but the manager at my local one was amazing and fought his way through their system for me. Put the order in on Feb. 16 and got it yesterday. If you're in no rush, this could be a decent way forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

FoudesMontres said:


> I am fascinated by most of you that wanted a 42mm version instead if this nice 45mm. Does this mean that I have a larger wrist?


I suspect that most people could wear a 45mm watch, it might be bigger than they are used to, but I bet it looks ok.. I see other watches that are much bigger being popular.

I have put on 44mm watches and it seemed ok.. I own a 42mm and it fits great. I'm not expecting the 45mm to be much of an issue.. but you never know.. I might try to wear it and find its just too big for me and I don't like wearing it.

for the people wearing it.. is this the biggest watch you own? can you wear it all day?

**edit**

I had a neighbor not long ago, she was very skinny/small and she had a rather large watch that she always had on, if I had to guess it might have been 50mm. I thought it looked great on her.. this makes me think that most of this watch size issues are all in our minds, that in reality most of us can wear a much larger watch than we do.

With that being said, I think we all must have a max watch size.. if bigger it just wouldn't look/feel right. I have no idea what that size really is though.


----------



## bech9 (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Its a lovely watch........i'm thinking on getting something like these soon.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

topper78 said:


> What strap is that it looks great from what I can see on your picture?


That's a Perlon strap by Eulit, the Kristall model. They're my go-to strap these days. A little more expensive than other brands, but worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Kay Jewelers uses the SKU 270566502 for the watch, but they're back-ordered for a long time as Quazi up top said. That being said, you should be able to walk into any location, give them that SKU and 20% down and they'll obtain the watch when they can. I was told the 20% is refundable if I didn't want the watch.
> 
> It took a while, but the manager at my local one was amazing and fought his way through their system for me. Put the order in on Feb. 16 and got it yesterday. If you're in no rush, this could be a decent way forward.
> 
> ...


I am certain that the lume pic does not do it justice, any chance of getting another ? In any case this looks like BG-W9 paint. Awesome choice of colour if you ask me


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

FoudesMontres said:


> I am certain that the lume pic does not do it justice, any chance of getting another ? In any case this looks like BG-W9 paint. Awesome choice of colour if you ask me


Sorry, but with the equipment I have that's as good as it's going to get. It's got a nice ice blue color to it. For comparison's sake, it's not as bright as Seiko's Lumibrite after being charged, but is equally legible in the dark at 5am the next morning.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Curse my tiny wrists!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I cannot express how happy it makes me to see Bulova issuing models that people on WIS forums are scrambling to find and putting down payments on. Great, great stuff.


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Sorry, but with the equipment I have that's as good as it's going to get. It's got a nice ice blue color to it. For comparison's sake, it's not as bright as Seiko's Lumibrite after being charged, but is equally legible in the dark at 5am the next morning.


Exactly what I needed to read mate thanks! How does it compare to a blue Citizen lume ?


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks like one popped up on eBay. I'm so impatient that I'm thinking about buying it and cancelling my back order through Kay's.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

FoudesMontres said:


> Exactly what I needed to read mate thanks! How does it compare to a blue Citizen lume ?


Sorry, but no Citizen in my collection. Considering Citizen is Bulova's parent company, probably similar, but that's just a guess.

It's no dive watch or pilot's watch, but I have no trouble reading the time in the dark. It also doesn't hurt that it has white hands and indices on a matte black dial.

Dufresne, I was personally worried about how it would work on my relatively small wrist. It's right at the edge of working, but it works. Another three millimeters lug-to-lug and it would be too big. I made a mock-up in MS Word where I scaled it to print out a front view of the watch at exact size and held it up against my wrist to check before ordering it. If you're on the fence, in my opinion the watch is so cool that it's worth a try.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, most of the Perlon straps have looked cheap to me, but I really like yours...



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> That's a Perlon strap by Eulit, the Kristall model. They're my go-to strap these days. A little more expensive than other brands, but worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

topper78 said:


> Thanks, most of the Perlon straps have looked cheap to me, but I really like yours...


Without getting too off topic, I have one of the cheap ones as well and these are the opposite. My favorite part is the ends are resin filled instead of heat-sealed, so the ends aren't sharp against skin. Send me a PM if you'd like the link to where I get them. Now I'll play by the rules and stop clogging this thread up with posts about straps.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Dufresne said:


> Curse my tiny wrists!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"Yer effing small wrists...! !"

There!


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Without getting too off topic, I have one of the cheap ones as well and these are the opposite. My favorite part is the ends are resin filled instead of heat-sealed, so the ends aren't sharp against skin. Send me a PM if you'd like the link to where I get them. Now I'll play by the rules and stop clogging this thread up with posts about straps.


Keep that strap talk for after most of us got our itch scratched with the reception of our bulova beauty lol


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

650 uk pounds for a quartz watch? with the date at the wrong position.

what a con. count me out.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

ds99 said:


> 650 uk pounds for a quartz watch? with the date at the wrong position.
> 
> what a con. count me out.


It's funny how one person can view a watch as a complete waste of time (no pun intended) and another can view that same watch as a must have. I'm on the must have list and can't hardly wait for it to arrive. I keeping telling myself to buy the one listing on eBay just because I'm so impatient, but who knows if I'll muster up the strength.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

ds99 said:


> 650 uk pounds for a quartz watch? with the date at the wrong position.
> 
> what a con. count me out.


Where were you quoted that price, I have 2 reserved at £405 each. Now just eagerly awaiting phone call to say they are in

Also, where is the EBay link. I'm curious to see how it goes


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

bt1512 said:


> Where were you quoted that price, I have 2 reserved at £405 each. Now just eagerly awaiting phone call to say they are in
> 
> Also, where is the EBay link. I'm curious to see how it goes


I didn't know if it was approved to post a link to ebay or not. I just searched for Bulova 96B251 and one listing pulled up. If we can post links to eBay, let me know and I'll throw it up here


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

People... people... snap out of it!

The two on eBay starting at $100 over retail and one with a BIN of $300 over!!


----------



## ds99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bulova Limited Edition Apollo 15 Chronograph Moon Watch 96B251 | eBay

this seller was selling at a $900 "buy it now", but the listing has now changed to an auction style. either way, its a lot of money. this seller is obviously cashing in on the limited numbers of this watch


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Why wrong position, jeese are you that much of a purist ? I don't get the idea. Does this mean that the Tag Heuer F1 grande date has the 6 o'clock wrong ? Or what about the Hamilton pioneer auto chrono at the mid 4 and 5 position??? The point here is that in my honest opinion there is no wrong position as long as it's readable.


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking forward to this one... I didn't quite make it through all 50+ pages but can anyone confirm if are they still going to sell the version with a bracelet? I only found the strap version on Bulova's website.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

on the front page of WUS was a short article and if I'm reading it correlty, yes they anounced a version of this watch with a bracelet. Although it didn't say that Bulova gave a MSRP, it did say look at about $700 for the bracelet version.

I'm still waiting for my Kay's to get it in for me.. ..


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

The version with a steel bracelet is already around somewhere ...


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, have seen the few articles / pics / reviews / videos of the bracelet version but nothing yet on the bulova site and couldn't find a reference number.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Kilovolt said:


> The version with a steel bracelet is already around somewhere ...
> 
> View attachment 7604490


That's from an article on ablogtowatch. Bulova trotted the set out for Baselworld. $675 on bracelet.

Bulova Moon Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

ds99 said:


> Bulova Limited Edition Apollo 15 Chronograph Moon Watch 96B251 | eBay
> 
> this seller was selling at a $900 "buy it now", but the listing has now changed to an auction style. either way, its a lot of money. this seller is obviously cashing in on the limited numbers of this watch


I've been watching EBay item and bidding yesterday was near $900 with 11 bids.

Now it is back to starting price of $625 with 3 bids !!!!


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

bt1512 said:


> I've been watching EBay item and bidding yesterday was near $900 with 11 bids.
> 
> Now it is back to starting price of $625 with 3 bids !!!!


And now it says sold... at $815 dollars.

And there is another up "Be the first in the world to own...", "may never be officially released", "comes with 3 straps ( only has pictures of two)" never say that Ebay sellers fail to lie about what they're selling.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

bt1512 said:


> I've been watching EBay item and bidding yesterday was near $900 with 11 bids.
> 
> Now it is back to starting price of $625 with 3 bids !!!!


I saw the same thing. Without getting too far off topic, how can those buyers take back their bids? I thought that when you bid, it was there for good. But then again, I don't use eBay hardly ever


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> I saw the same thing. Without getting too far off topic, how can those buyers take back their bids? I thought that when you bid, it was there for good. But then again, I don't use eBay hardly ever


If your ad lists, you can cancel bids, say for someone with less than 5 feedback or with negative reviews.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Is this watch a limited edition, or are they just backordered right now?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Tsujigiri said:


> Is this watch a limited edition, or are they just backordered right now?


As best I can tell, the general consensus is just backordered. I got an email in January from Bulova saying it would be a special edition, but not a limited edition.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

That's good to hear. It would be a pretty terrible decision to make their most desired watch a limited edition. People aren't buying it just because it's rare; it's a good design.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Kilovolt said:


> The version with a steel bracelet is already around somewhere ...
> 
> View attachment 7604490


Looks great on that bracelet. I need to get that in hand and evaluate the dims on my own wrist. Could be a game changer.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

I asked Bulova if I would be able to buy the steel bracelet later as I have the leather version on order.

The Bulova rep said " Unfortunately the bracelet will not fit this watch as the tapering size is
different.

If we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact
us.

Kind regards

Caroline Burgess
For Bulova UK Ltd"


----------



## georgey2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

All, 

Some availability information for anyone who is UK-based.

I spoke to Bulova UK this morning and they advised that the watch will arrive in the UK towards the end of April/beginning of May. 

Ernest Jones Jewellers has bought the full allocation for this shipment so I called Ernest Jones and was told that pre-orders can be placed hopefully from the 3rd/4th week of April. Price will be £449.00 including VAT. I've asked if this price is for the bracelet model or the leather strap/fabric strap model but they couldn't say. If it is for the bracelet one, it makes it even more of a bargain. They also said that a follow-up shipment is not expected until September/October, once this allocation sells out. 

Not sure if any of the above has already been communicated on any previous posts on this thread, but I hope it helps anyone that was a bit in the dark regarding UK availability and pricing. 

Really looking forward to this one as I like the brand, the design and the history behind it, not really bothered whether it's an exact replica or not/date placement etc. Pricing is also reasonable in my opinion.

Wishing all a great weekend. 

George


----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow I can't believe these are finally starting to pop up! I've been combing for info since we heard about them in November. Looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morajam (May 15, 2013)

After arguing with the sales person about this watch's existence, I was able to just purchase mine from Kay Jewelers at Tyson's Galleria. They are getting it shipped in from a store in Chattanooga, TN. Should be here next weekend!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

morajam said:


> After arguing with the sales person about this watch's existence, I was able to just purchase mine from Kay Jewelers at Tyson's Galleria. They are getting it shipped in from a store in Chattanooga, TN. Should be here next weekend!


Welcome to the forum morajam! I had to show my local Kay the Hodinkee article and a screencap of Arizona Fine Time's pre-order website, though the manager was always courteous and didn't argue with me. Enjoy the watch! Mine was on my wrist for the better part of a week straight.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had mine a little over 24 hrs now and it is truly amazing! The fit and finish is much nicer than I originally expected. I've never owned a Bulova and this is a great first impression. I don't think the hoops I had to jump through and were all that fun, but now that I have it, I'm impressed. This is coming from a huge Omega Speedmaster fan and owner by the way (not that that matters at all).


----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

With prices online fluctuating between msrp and above msrp, I think I will wait to let production meet demand. 

Any typical mall bulova can be had for 20-40% below msrp. Maybe the moonie repro will always garner some premium, but I have a hard time believing there will be no wiggle room eventually. Even the omega moon watch itself gets a small discount from ADs. 

Content to sit on my thumbs til then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

georgey2009 said:


> All,
> 
> Some availability information for anyone who is UK-based.
> 
> ...


That price (£450) will be for the leather strap model with the bracelet model costing £550. I already have my pre-order in at Beaverbrooks


----------



## georgey2009 (Apr 14, 2009)

ataripower said:


> That price (£450) will be for the leather strap model with the bracelet model costing £550. I already have my pre-order in at Beaverbrooks


Thanks for clarifying this, I thought it might be the case. Hope Bulova will be selling the bracelet as a separate item as it does look like it suits the watch really well.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

georgey2009 said:


> Thanks for clarifying this, I thought it might be the case. Hope Bulova will be selling the bracelet as a separate item as it does look like it suits the watch really well.


see my post #523 regarding steel bracelet


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

To those few that own one; although there is a lume photo, it doesn't seem to be too good. How is the lume in person? Any comparisons? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I tried a shot, but with limited equipment it only turned out marginally well. The chrono hand was running, so exposure time was less than 1/5 second.









For comparison against other watches I have, the lume is less powerful than Seiko's Lumibrite and slightly more powerful than last-generation Luminova. There's a lot of luminous compound on the watch as well. At 5am in the dark, it's still easy to read.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Got mine yesterday!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!! Is that the stock bracelet or aftermarket? I didn't think the bracelet version is out yet? If it is the stock, can I trouble you for a pic of the clasp?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Slant said:


> Nice!! Is that the stock bracelet or aftermarket? I didn't think the bracelet version is out yet? If it is the stock, can I trouble you for a pic of the clasp?


Look at the ablogtowatch article for a clasp picture. Button release butterfly clasp.
Bulova Moon Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info!



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I tried a shot, but with limited equipment it only turned out marginally well. The chrono hand was running, so exposure time was less than 1/5 second.
> 
> View attachment 7685314
> 
> ...


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

My God it looks horrible on the bracelet.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Potacho said:


> Content to sit on my thumbs til then.


I'd sit on my hands if I were you...


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

I picked mine up tonight. Cool watch.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

TeeRite said:


> I picked mine up tonight. Cool watch.


If the crown screwed in type?


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

shorinjikempo said:


> If the crown screwed in type?


nope, the crown just clicks down. I definitely wouldn't try anything crazy with this watch and water. It isn't close to any diver


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

jah said:


> Got mine yesterday!


That's a lovely Moon watch that rivals the Speedy in a good way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deucalion (Jul 6, 2014)

Mine arrive too


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Can't wait to get mine, although being in the UK will be I suspect!


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice watch, but seems a bit bulky to me... what is the diameter excluding crown?


----------



## willandern (Aug 20, 2015)

It's available now with the steel bracelet at arizona fine time for $650.


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

willandern said:


> It's available now with the steel bracelet at arizona fine time for $650.


For that price I can get 3 and it will still be less than the Moon watch


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My local AD has one!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

beautiful piece, has anyone seen any kind of a deal on this?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I saw another members photo recently with this watch along with his collection of other known and loved chronographs. It is a beautiful piece, nice case and really I love the design and the fact that its a quartz that moves like an auto. BUT (and I'm going to keep kicking a dead horse here)... it is still too d*mn big... for the style and more importantly as an homage to the actual watch. WTF were they thinking. Sigh.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

shootermcgavin said:


> beautiful piece, has anyone seen any kind of a deal on this?


One AD an hour away quoted me at 30% off, which I used to negotiate 25% off from the local place. Just because it's in demand doesn't mean you can't haggle.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> One AD an hour away quoted me at 30% off, which I used to negotiate 25% off from the local place. Just because it's in demand doesn't mean you can't haggle.


nice! so i'm guessing that brought it down to the low $400s?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> One AD an hour away quoted me at 30% off, which I used to negotiate 25% off from the local place. Just because it's in demand doesn't mean you can't haggle.


That's great! Did both have it in stock, or were these order & wait scenarios?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> That's great! Did both have it in stock, or were these order & wait scenarios?


Order and wait. Put the order in Feb. 16th, got it Mar. 24th. It wasn't fully out on the market yet, which probably worked in my favor for getting it quickly.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Has anyone in Canada seen it at a Canadian retailer yet?


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Just bought one on bracelet for $450! Stoked. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sav said:


> Just bought one on bracelet for $450! Stoked. Can't wait for it to arrive.


Great deal! I'm hoping to try one on in person before committing, but at that price it might be worth taking a chance.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> beautiful piece, has anyone seen any kind of a deal on this?


I got mine 25% off MSRP at my local Kays.


----------



## TeeRite (Nov 14, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> beautiful piece, has anyone seen any kind of a deal on this?


Double post....Sorry


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

No online places to buy?

Anyone happen to know dimensions (lug to lug) and weight?

*Additional questions for owners: How is the dial and markers, are they shinny or more matte? It seems like the whole watch is brushed but dont know if there are any really shinny parts on it....any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Ebay has some stainless steel ones on discount. The strap version seems to still command a premium with being auctioned. It's quite strange.

Edit: actually there is a leather one up now at $500.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Aureus said:


> Ebay has some stainless steel ones on discount. The strap version seems to still command a premium with being auctioned. It's quite strange.
> 
> Edit: actually there is a leather one up now at $500.


And hey look, apparently that seller made a mistake and now its been relisted at buy it now $950, starting at $500. So we're back into the something is weird land. Seems like a premium is being attached to having that velcro mission strap.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just bought mine this morning at a local jewelry store, River Edge Jewelers in NJ. It seems the owners Abe and James had the foresight to recognize this watch as a "hot seller" and bought a number of them. They have them in their store and ready to sell or ship. Buying mine was an unexpected and pleasant experience since both brothers are the exception to the rule and actually know about the products they sell.

Here's mine...


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've not found any in the shops in the uk yet , only pre order with long wait :-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

turnera1 said:


> I've not found any in the shops in the uk yet , only pre order with long wait :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beaverbrooks were due to be getting 80 in according to the lady I spoke to when ordering mine on March 4th. Apparently they were due to arrive with them mid to late April, possibly running into May.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah I should have asked there , Ernest Jones said they are not getting any until June / July . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone know weight with bracelet? Thanks 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Anyone know weight with bracelet? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


171g


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

NWP627 said:


> 171g


Thank you!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

Re: Replica Astronaut Watch by BulovaI was out at the local mall today that has a few chain jewelry stores that carry Bulova, only one had one of these in stock and it was being held for someone else. She did take it out to show it to me though which was nice. She also took my name and number in case they don't decide to buy it, which was also nice. It looks great, has a little interesting dial detail, interesting raised crystal, obviously the Chrono pushers are cool. Definitely looks to wear smaller than its size vs a Panerai for example.
When they queried their databases, none were available in their system anywhere in the US, though it was an active number, which apparently means you can still order it as more are reserved for them for delivery. One small store called Bulova while I was there and they told her that they are sold out of the initial run and orders can be placed now for watches that will ship in late July. They are a "special release" not a "limited release" so anyone that wants one should be able to get one eventually. I ordered one, for a nice discount as well.
So, if you find one in out there in the wild consider yourself lucky and pick it up months before the rest of us riffraff.
The manager at Kay jewelers told me that they received only one which sold on the second day it was there and before their system updated that information she received five calls from other stores looking to get it. Apparently it's pretty hot and it's not just us WIS.
I got the strap version btw as the finish on the bracelet isn't the same as the case (!), and it's different spring bar position will likely make it difficult to use some straps/NATOs in the future. I have enough SS bracelet watches.
Overall I was impressed and it seems like a nice fun and affordable watch with a good back story. I'd love it more with a VJ7750, but it would be ~$2k, and you might as well get a Speedy Pro in that price range.​

Last edited by Dr.Brian; 1 Hour Ago at 13:36.​


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried beaverbrook in the uk but the 1st batch are all reserved and they won't get any more till September . I'd rather not wait that long so still going to wait and see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Any with a caliper, can you please confirm the lug to lug size? From the tread I see range from 46 to 53mm. Thanks.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Has anyone here tried theirs on a regular NATO strap yet?

I'm a big fan of the NATO straps, but would love to know how they work with this case before I jump and order the watch. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

mario24601 said:


> Any with a caliper, can you please confirm the lug to lug size? From the tread I see range from 46 to 53mm. Thanks.


53mm


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, was afraid of this...I was about to buy one but thats too big for comfort for me. Largest watch I have is this Swiss Army, which is 52.5mm. Now Im not sure I should pull the tigger on the Bulova 












NWP627 said:


> 53mm


----------



## AdamC31415 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Love it


----------



## Mgb5011 (Aug 18, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks, was afraid of this...I was about to buy one but thats too big for comfort for me. Largest watch I have is this Swiss Army, which is 52.5mm. Now Im not sure I should pull the tigger on the Bulova


52.5 mm is on the borderline for you, but it still looks ok (to me), and 0.5 mm is surely not going to make or break the fit.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Thanks, was afraid of this...I was about to buy one but thats too big for comfort for me. Largest watch I have is this Swiss Army, which is 52.5mm. Now Im not sure I should pull the tigger on the Bulova





Mgb5011 said:


> 52.5 mm is on the borderline for you, but it still looks ok (to me), and 0.5 mm is surely not going to make or break the fit.


What, are you serious... are you kidding...?? That's 20 thousands (0.020") of an inch BIGGER!

People and the perception of size... they need to get over it!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mgb5011 said:


> 52.5 mm is on the borderline for you, but it still looks ok (to me), and 0.5 mm is surely not going to make or break the fit.





I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> What, are you serious... are you kidding...?? That's 20 thousands (0.020") of an inch BIGGER!
> 
> People and the perception of size... they need to get over it!


Yeah you guys are right, its not really that big a deal. The swiss army I have I rarely wear just due to size, not because it looks bad, it just gets in the way a bit much. I know the Bulova would look great, its such a fantastic looking watch! The watches in my collection that feel most comfortable are the SMP at 47mm and new seiko turtle at 47.5mm....I know difference doesnt sound like much but I like wearing them daily and it does make a difference. But who knows, maybe ill still get one 

Thanks for the feedback.

Mario


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Look what just landed?










I dun find it oversized on my 6.5 inch wrist, do you?










And I believe one of the very first proper lume shot of the Bulova Moon Watch










Enjoy.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good! Any profile shots on the wrist? Hows the weight of it?



kiosai said:


> Look what just landed?
> 
> I dun find it oversized on my 6.5 inch wrist, do you?
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Picked mine up today. They just landed in Canada.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

My Review of the Bulova Moonwatch

Let's start the review with a little unboxing.










The watch is shipped on a standard black wooden Bulova presentation box, protected beneath the standard cardboard box with inventory barcodes and the RRP.










Once the box is opened, your heart will be set racing by the moonwatch sitting right smack in the middle on a cushion, in sharp contrast with the blingly steel bracelet. Bulova tags it proudly as one of its own UHF quartz movement.










Taking the closer look at the watch dial, it is entirely framed by the tachymeter scale and protected behind a flat crystal. 3 sub dials can be found symmetrically at the 3, 6 and 9 positions, functioning as 1/10 second counter, running seconds and 1 hour counter. The sub dials are set deep into dial with circular grooves, giving out radial rays of light when reflected correctly. The date window is at the increasingly popular 4:30 position surrounded by rectangular applied indices with a brushed silvered finish and filled with white lume. The hour, minute and central chronograph second hands are slim, lengthy and painted white, filled with an equally white lume material. While some may lament the lost opportunity for Bulova to put "vintage lume" into this watch, I do not find the white lume displeasing me at all.

The Bulova UHF movement is new to me, and I find the running seconds at 2Hz an unique feature. My brain simply can't decide properly if it is a quartz or an auto as I am looking at something split right in the middle. End of the day, I can only describe the running seconds hand as smooth. I shall not comment further on the movements of the various hands and leave you with the review video by Mr Ariel Adams of ABTW below.






Other items included in the box include the big money card - a certificate of authenticity certifying your watch as an "authentic replica (???)" of the moonwatch worn by Dave Scott in the Apollo 15 mission during 1971. This card can ensure high resale potential, should it end up to be a limited edition years down the road.










There is another booklet, trumpeting the "eminent collectivitiness" of the moonwatch I just bought. Nice touch. And also the standard Bulova UHF movement instruction manual, all found in the lower compartment of the box










The bracelet comes with solid end links that fits the lugs nicely. I see that Bulova did not went to replicate the bracelet design of "the other moonwatch" and stuck to its own, something I would describe as a mix of the popular Oyster and President styles.










Now for points of contention that I had came across so far, not from owners, but from "experts" who could form an opinion after looking at photos of watches. There is a mix of polished, brushed and bead-blasted surfaces as seen from the side profile view. It is a matter of design aesthetics, Bulova did not do design by committee, and I do not find the presence of 3 different finishes inducing a nauseated response from me whenever I look at it. In fact, the contrast between the finishes is indeed, quite well executed. But one's man's meat, is another's poison, YMMV.

Another "reason this watch sucks big time" I came across on the interwebs mentioned the high profile sapphire crystal, that could cause problems. Yes, I do agree that the sharp corners of the crystal looks unprotected and the whole thing may shatter when hit at the right angle, but I dun find it more fragile than any other automatic watches I own. I'm sure something will shatter too if I hit my, say Visodate, on something hard. I think owners would be fine as long as they dun treat the Bulova Moonwatch like a G Shock Mudman. The look and position of the crystal is part of Bulova's efforts to replicate as much as possible, the design of the original moonwatch.










The polished signed crown and chrono pushers deserve praise. The pushers are of a not often-seen design that does wonders in preventing the chrono buttons from being accidently activated or digging into your wrist. I think you are not likely to enjoy traditional tall chrono pushers after this.










The back of the bracelet comes with a butterfly clasp with a small signed Bulova logo. Resizing is straightforward with pins and 2 half links are provided for microadjustments. The action is smooth, the bracelet is solid and no discomfort whatsoever.










On the engraved caseback marked a series of words, dates and symbols that describes the Apollo mission. Only to be marred by a protective sticker that says "Japan Movement. China Band". I was cracking my head on which band from China actually jams in Japan. >_< Once removed, it's a beautiful case back. Other details include the WR at only 50m, stainless steel construction, model number, sapphire crystal construction and serial numbers.










I have posted a picture of the lume performance of the Bulova Moonwwatch a few days ago. Here is it again. Being a company under Citizen, I am not surprised by the similarity of it with the standard Citizen blue lume or blue coloured C1 lume. It is not BGW9, pls do not expect that level of performance.

IF intensitylume(BGW9) = intensitylume(C3)
THEN intensitylume(Bulova Moonwatch) = intensitylume(C1)

Ditto for lume longevity.










The moonwatch on bracelet is versatile enough for both formal and informal looks. Fitting under a shirt cuff is not a problem.










Which brings me to the next point, can you change the straps on the bracelet model? 
Yes, the lug holes for the bracelet version do look to be at a different position, closer to the watch case, compared to the strap model. 
But does it prevent you from installing aftermarket straps?










Nope. I dun think so. That said, care must be taken on the selection of straps. I happen to have a generic thin canvas NATO and thin leather strap lying around, both at 20mm width and they went onto the moonwatch without a hitch. The key word here is "thin". I've drawn a line on the approximate location of the springbar. The gap is so tight that the NATO strap cannot be mounted using the normal way of pulling through, but rather require the removal and reinstallation of the springbars. If you know what you are doing and with the correct straps, the flexibility of different looks is all yours.

Yes. I am talking about mounting a leather strap onto the bracelet version. Look at the model number 96B258 on the caseback. Juz dun attempt to mount the leather strap from the strap version onto this, I doubt their thick leather straps or canvas can be mounted onto this. Not the smartest move by Bulova, but I can live with it.










One watch, three different looks. Yes, the bracelet version is more expensive. But trust me, you are going to have a less painful headache hunting suitable 20mm straps for this version, than finding a nice compatible metal bracelet for the other version.

Some may find this to be an expensive quartz watch, I find it an attractive point of entry for a watch with a classic design. Grab them while stocks last. 










By: kiosai


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ very well done Kiosai, thanks for the review.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for this good review.

I could live with the polished chrono buttons, but I think the brushed bracelet doesn't fit at all with the sandblasted case.

And the different positions of the lug holes is another mistake from Bulova.

Its a pity (this, and the big size), because it's a very nice watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ one could send the bracelet to Duarte or Jack and have it lightly bead blasted to match the case. I bet it wouldn't cost $50 and would solve that issue.


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Amazing review and great pics Kiosai! I think you answered every question I had about the watch. Thanks so much.


----------



## getsetnder (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey zed073,

I'm in Toronto.

I ordered one online at watchit. I had to actually call in because they were a pre-order. I got an email today to say it's on its way by trackable post.

I also ordered one from Ben Moss. They're a Bulova dealer so they were able to special order it for me. I got a call about 20 minutes after getting the email from watchit today to tell me that one's in. So I guess the Canadian stock has hit. I've been waiting about 3 weeks.

Watchit is offering 20% off, so you should capitalize and get it for the same price as US retail.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

so I was poking around on eBay and noticed the metal bracelet version (without the additional strap) is actually less by almost $100? it's the same watch though right?

New Bulova Special Edition Apollo 15 Moon Watch Chronograph Stainless 96B258 | eBay


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just placed a 20% deposit for the strap version at Kay's Jewelers. They originally offered a 20% discount but quickly agreed to a 25% discount. I suspect I could have done better, but I didn't press the issue.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

mleok said:


> I just placed a 20% deposit for the strap version at Kay's Jewelers. They originally offered a 20% discount but quickly agreed to a 25% discount. I suspect I could have done better, but I didn't press the issue.


I got 25% and was quite happy with it. The manager at Kay's earned his commission as far as I'm concerned. I was pestering him at least once a week for two months.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi,

I ordered mine at Watch It a few weeks ago. I was also in touch with Bulova Canada
about when it would ship in Canada. Last week I received an email stating they would
ship to Canadian retailers this week. Mine arrived on Wed.

The only thing that I'm not crazy about is the strap. I have a custom Helmut strap incoming for it.

Have a great weekend.



getsetnder said:


> Hey zed073,
> 
> I'm in Toronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Dear fellow Europeans here we go: b-)









As I anticipated a few weeks ago my friend who has a large B&M shop and is a Citizen and Bulova AD received only one watch with a promise of a second one in an unspecified future.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

As I posted in the Bulova forum, The Moonwatch has finally reached UK.

I have just returned from Beaverbrooks, Newcastle after picking up my 2 watches. With a decent discount too.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

bt1512 said:


> View attachment 7918474
> As I posted in the Bulova forum, The Moonwatch has finally reached UK.
> 
> I have just returned from Beaverbrooks, Newcastle after picking up my 2 watches. With a decent discount too.


Just called Beaverbrooks for an update on my order. They say they only received 4 so far and I'm 6th in line for when the next batch are delivered, but when that is they can't say. I placed my order on the 4th of March, which I thought was pretty early.


----------



## Kizzi (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> Has anyone here tried theirs on a regular NATO strap yet?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the NATO straps, but would love to know how they work with this case before I jump and order the watch.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here are a few pics of my Bulova moon watch on a NASA Velcro watchband!


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

big ned said:


> Just called Beaverbrooks for an update on my order. They say they only received 4 so far and I'm 6th in line for when the next batch are delivered, but when that is they can't say. I placed my order on the 4th of March, which I thought was pretty early.


I paid the deposit for mine on Jan 31. I read about this watch in November, which mentioned a January release. A Bulova rep told me to contact Beaverbrooks or Ernest Jones asap to reserve one.

I was told by the guy in Beaverbrooks a few weeks ago (so so helpful), that they were only getting 4. But that Ernest Jones seem to be getting the bulk of them. I don't know how many tho.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Kizzi said:


> Here are a few pics of my Bulova moon watch on a NASA Velcro watchband!


Hi Kizzi,

I would love to get one of those straps! Are they still available anywhere as I've had difficulty locating one? Thanks.


----------



## deucalion (Jul 6, 2014)

I love that strap to


----------



## Kizzi (Jul 12, 2010)

I actually made these myself, and am selling them at www.SEB12100030.com

An OMEGA Speedmaster owner who has crossed the aisle!


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

bt1512 said:


> View attachment 7918474
> As I posted in the Bulova forum, The Moonwatch has finally reached UK.
> 
> I have just returned from Beaverbrooks, Newcastle after picking up my 2 watches. With a decent discount too.


Congrats 
Hi .. Did you pre-order yours ? As I was told via beaverbrooks reading I would have to place a pre-order for the next batch in September but couldn't just pop in and pick up .?


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Kizzi said:


> I actually made these myself, and am selling them at www.SEB12100030.com
> 
> An OMEGA Speedmaster owner who has crossed the aisle!


*IGNITION SEQUENCE START..... One on it's way to sunny Bishops Wood!! Thanks Kizzi!!*


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

turnera1 said:


> Congrats
> Hi .. Did you pre-order yours ? As I was told via beaverbrooks reading I would have to place a pre-order for the next batch in September but couldn't just pop in and pick up .?


I paid the deposit for mine on Jan 31. I read about this watch in November, which mentioned a January release. A Bulova rep told me to contact Beaverbrooks or Ernest Jones asap to reserve one.

I was told by the guy in Beaverbrooks a few weeks ago (so so helpful), that they were only getting 4. But that Ernest Jones seem to be getting the bulk of them. I don't know how many tho.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah thanks for letting me know ... Yes I believe Ernest Jones are getting theirs in around May or June time . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kizzi (Jul 12, 2010)

big ned said:


> *IGNITION SEQUENCE START..... One on it's way to sunny Bishops Wood!! Thanks Kizzi!!*


Another snap to celebrate!









But some differences with the OMEGA Speedmaster I've noticed

1. The chronograph sweep second hand only resets in a clockwise direction. If stops before 30 seconds, it makes a majestic slow motion sweep back to the top.
2. The main watch second hand (lower dial) increments seconds in discrete jumps. 
3. The chronograph minute counter (left dial) increments minutes continuously. After 30 seconds it is between minute markers.
4. The chronograph 1/10th second marker (right dial) spins furiously for the first 30 seconds and then stops - but when the chronograph finally stops it moves to the 1/10th offset to correspond to the fraction of a second of the chronograph sweep second hand.
5. If out of alignment, the chronograph sweep second hand and 1/10th second marker can be adjusted with the top and button pushes respectively (crown needs to fully pulled out first).

The watch is big. If you have puny wrists like this fella, it will still look great.


----------



## mowflow (Nov 14, 2014)

Why oh why are Bulova making such a hash of supplying their UK resellers with this watch? 4! A first batch of 4 watches. From what I've read here and elsewhere it also seems that it's not a limited edition so I don't really get the drip feed and panic buying. Especially when U.S. Customers are picking them up with a 20% to 25% discount even though supply seems slow their as well.

its all very odd.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

mowflow said:


> Why oh why are Bulova making such a hash of supplying their UK resellers with this watch? 4! A first batch of 4 watches. From what I've read here and elsewhere it also seems that it's not a limited edition so I don't really get the drip feed and panic buying. Especially when U.S. Customers are picking them up with a 20% to 25% discount even though supply seems slow their as well.
> 
> its all very odd.


I also picked mine up from Beaverbrooks (London) today. Ordered with 50% deposit in March, got the call this morning. While it is not a limited edition, I understand it is initially a limited production with an option to build more if demand is there. Might explain the lack of pieces coming into the Uk

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Brian (Jan 2, 2007)

Mine came in 3 months early!
In spite of Bulova USA saying there were none available, it must have shipped right after I ordered it as the store called me less than a week later saying it had arrived. I picked it up yesterday. It's fantastic and will be a blast to add to the rotation.
And it's not too big BTW, For me anyway!


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Mine came into the store on Monday. Let it sit for a few days as I was pulling some overtime on projects but after the Kohls sale on it I went in today and talked them into matching the Kohls price for me. Nevermind the Kohl's deal sold out in a few hours it seems. Am content.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Amazon has bracelet version. $488. Free returns. One left.

Wait, it looks like there might be a few more. One of which qualifies for Prime/Free Returns.


----------



## fhsjrm (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Kizzi - will these straps fit the version that comes on the bracelet being that the spring bar is closer to the case? I love the look of your straps. Well done!


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

they got them at macys for 25 % off plus free shipping when you use promo code friends I just got me 1


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mkeric1 said:


> they got them at macys for 25 % off plus free shipping when you use promo code friends I just got me 1


6% BeFrugal rebate as well.


----------



## arcade16 (May 4, 2011)

I gotta say, I was a fan of this watch until I saw that the bracelet has a different finish than the case (very noticeable where the bracelet connects to the lugs). That and the side profile is not terribly attractive...


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

I just ordered one from Macy's for $412.50

25% off with code friends

Now I just have to order a strap. Anyone know where I can order an aftermarket leather strap with carbon fiber pattern? I want to keep the original strap in perfect condition in the box.


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Kizzi said:


>


Kizzi, what strap is this on your website? This one is perfect, I definitely want to order. Thank you


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

Got mine today!!!!

I contacted all the Kays and most if not all Bulova retailers in my area and nothing ... On Monday I got an email from a small store in St. Louis, MO called Vicent Jeweler saying we got the watch you were looking for 

I tried it on Tuesday, thought about it for a couple of days and got it today. I have a small wrist but I really like the watch, the story and got a GREAT deal too.

I posted a couple of pics ... I decided to put summer pants on it for now.

Take care guys!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Castello Dunhill said:


> I just ordered one from Macy's for $412.50
> 
> 25% off with code friends
> 
> Now I just have to order a strap. Anyone know where I can order an aftermarket leather strap with carbon fiber pattern? I want to keep the original strap in perfect condition in the box.


Here is one place. I'm sure there are others. Hirsch Carbon strap from Freda Watch Straps.

Carbon Sport, waterproof


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

mcotignola said:


> Got mine today!!!!
> 
> I contacted all the Kays and most if not all Bulova retailers in my area and nothing ... On Monday I got an email from a small store in St. Louis, MO called Vicent Jeweler saying we got the watch you were looking for
> 
> ...


Looks nice with a thick strap. The stitching is cool, too. What strap is that?


----------



## Kizzi (Jul 12, 2010)

Castello Dunhill said:


> Kizzi, what strap is this on your website? This one is perfect, I definitely want to order. Thank you


It's this link https://www.seb12100030.com/collections/short/products/seb12100030-210-with-latest-mil-spec-velcro

option for "ink stamped on grey/green tape"

Page might be a bit too long to load, I've added too many pictures I fear.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got mine yesterday from Ernest Jones in Liverpool, impressed with it









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Crb1971 said:


> Got mine yesterday from Ernest Jones in Liverpool, impressed with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are Ernest & Jones selling for In the uk ? Just the canvas strap one or do they sell the one with stainless steel ?


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

It was £449 and they only had the one with leather and nato style strap was the last one they had 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I see the uk dealer network isn't really discounting then . I was waiting for Ernest Jones in Reading , but given up sourcing locally so just managed to bag a good deal from USA for the stainless steel one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crb1971 said:


> It was £449 and they only had the one with leather and nato style strap was the last one they had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I bought 2 from Beaverbrooks, Newcastle (1 for me, 1 for brother in law), both discounted.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

turnera1 said:


> I see the uk dealer network isn't really discounting then . I was waiting for Ernest Jones in Reading , but given up sourcing locally so just managed to bag a good deal from USA for the stainless steel one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my previous post, re discount


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Got mine yesterday from Bright Watches in Florida. Now it's time to watch The Right Stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

3WR said:


> Looks nice with a thick strap. The stitching is cool, too. What strap is that?


Thank you. I believe it is a Wilton Brown NUBUK strap from Crown & Buckle. I bought it a while back but I never used it.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Kizzi said:


> It's this link https://www.seb12100030.com/collections/short/products/seb12100030-210-with-latest-mil-spec-velcro
> 
> option for "ink stamped on grey/green tape"
> 
> Page might be a bit too long to load, I've added too many pictures I fear.


Got my strap from you yesterday Kizzi, it's great thanks! I'm not sure how to fit it though, any tips??? This evening I got confirmation from Beaverbrooks they have the watch back in stock and will be delivering mine on tuesday...., can't wait!


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

I had a Speedy Pro for a while, but ended up getting rid of it. Saw this come around, and with the Macy's discount I was compelled to pull the trigger. Glad I did as Macys no longer has the item listed. Will be delivered next Friday.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm very pleased with it now that it's on a more comfortable strap.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

zed073 said:


> I'm very pleased with it now that it's on a more comfortable strap.


That strap really makes it pop. Well done!


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

That looks really good, what size is the strap 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My AD has 2 in stock!!!!!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Tomas472 said:


> Hope they fix the text on the strap label before they roll 'em out. Should be either *262.144 kHz* or *262,144 Hz*.
> (Sorry, it's the engineer in me.)


just if anyone hasn't noticed.... this new run of watches indeed has fixed the txt on the velcro strap... it now reads 262,144

 I just got my watch


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Quazi said:


> thank you,
> 
> I think I will have to stop by a retail store that sells bulova watches, to see if they will order me one.
> 
> ...


back on march 2nd.. (or at least within a couple of days).. I ordered my watch from the closest Kay's Jewler. It finally arrived.. about 55 days in all I think.

soo.. I LOVE IT..

it is big.. but I have been wearing it for the last few days, but its absolutely wearable. I'm not sure if it really a .. Wears smaller than it is.... but it does work for me. I have medium to large wrists.. I think around 7 - 7 1/4 " wrists.. it seems like it might be the largest watch I want to wear.. glad they didn't make it 46mm

also.. the buttons/crown.. everything feels SUPER nice.. really high quality. everything lines up perfectly.. the dial is REALLY nice.

I must say... I REALLY like the push buttons. I don't know of any other chronograph that has levers like these.. they are really nice and feel great.

the sec hand.. it does beat every 1/2 sec.. or 2 beats per sec... while I think a sweeping hand might be visually a bit nicer. I have no complaints about it or how it appears. it just feels and looks super nice.

The dial has a lot of depth in it... like the edge (markers not part of the tachymeter)... are deeper than the dial.. about the same depth level as the sub dials.. whcih are also recessed a bit.

all the marks are supper clear.. and super accurate... (or appear to be anyway)..

This is the most expensive watch I have ever purchased.. but its also by far the highest quality watch.

I LOVE IT..

for me... I probably won't ever own an Omega Speedy.. this sort of scratches that itch.... at least for now.

i paid full retail  ... but I'm very happy that I got it.. I was a little afraid that they wouldn't make enough and I wouldn't get one.


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Very nice looking one, I guess will be on my wish list soon.


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Picking mine up from AD (in UK) in next few days .. super excited


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Post up some pics when all you guys land one.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I bought the bracelet version. I want so badly to like it. But I think it's too big for me. 

I think it is gorgeous. If it were cheaper, I'd consider keeping it with no intention of wearing it just so it could hang out and look awesome in the watch box. 

When I got it, the chrono second hand and the right sub dial hand were ever so slightly off from vertical. After adjusting that, the hands are all beautifully aligned.

Has it been mentioned that the chrono minute subdial jumps straight back to vertical upon resetting instead of motoring around like the other two chrono hands? Like a mechanial chronograph does, I think. I was surprised to see that. Does that mean there is a hint of meca-quartz going on in there? It's cool to see. Bummer it takes 20-30 minutes to get that hand set up for another impressive reset.

A non-sweeping running seconds hand doesn't bother me. But 1/2 sec steps kind of do. Give me sweep or give me 1 Hz. 

I think the bracelet version looks a little smaller (less giant). Maybe because the bracelet fills in the space between the lugs so you don't see four long distinct protrusions trying to hang over the sides of your wrist. Also, it kind of smooths the transition from top of the wrist to side of the wrist. On me, I think the watch would lay on top of my wrist, and a strap would exit the watch at almost a 90* angle going straight down the sides of my wrist. I suspect that would highlight the fact that the watch is large on me. 

Speaking of the bracelet, the spring bar doesn't serve as the hinge between the end link and whatever you call the first regular link. The spring bar appears to just go through the end link. I've not seen that on other bracelets. If the spring bar were the hinge like on other (most?) bracelets, it seems it wouldn't have to be located so close to the case. I read the theory that reusing an existing bracelet could be why the lug holes are oddly placed. If that is true, it seems the donor watch must suffer from the same strap-unfriendly lug hole positioning. 

In summary, dang, I wish this thing fit me!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Quazi said:


> just if anyone hasn't noticed.... this new run of watches indeed has fixed the txt on the velcro strap... it now reads 262,144
> 
> I just got my watch


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Post up some pics when all you guys land one.


But of course!


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

As cool as you think that is..it looks very 'retarded' that your strap hangs 90 degrees off the watchbody. Where is the 'curve'...the 'grace'...the 'charm'...? Looks like you are wearing your 'daddys' watch...


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine's just arrived, a quick shot with the correct style strap as bought from forum member Kizzi. It's a great watch, I have no reservations about it whatsoever. I'll post more pic's of it on my 7 1/4" wrist if folks need a reference to it's size, as it fits me just right.:-!


----------



## Castello Dunhill (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got Mine today. Very happy with it, looks great with a Bond Nato. Was concerned it might be too big, but it fits great, absolutely love it.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

lgking said:


> As cool as you think that is..it looks very 'retarded' that your strap hangs 90 degrees off the watchbody. Where is the 'curve'...the 'grace'...the 'charm'...? Looks like you are wearing your 'daddys' watch...


We could take your comment back to 1958:

"As cool as you think your 38mm watch is, its huge, it looks like your daddy's watch."

I understand that you probably have small arms, but these days, some folks like big watches.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

big ned said:


> Mine's just arrived, a quick shot with the correct style strap as bought from forum member Kizzi. It's a great watch, I have no reservations about it whatsoever. I'll post more pic's of it on my 7 1/4" wrist if folks need a reference to it's size, as it fits me just right.:-!


This thing is HUGE ! !



Ticonderoga said:


> We could take your comment back to 1958:
> 
> "As cool as you think your 38mm watch is, its huge, it looks like your daddy's watch."
> 
> ...


Oh..., she's wearing a watch...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine just arrived today....I have about a 7.25" wrist.....I don't understand the comments about how this is a huge watch? My Seiko Recraft wears a lot larger than this watch....I think it's a very comfortable contemporary size.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's mine on new aligator strap









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Just got mine from ernest jones via delivery. Is the movement suppose to have a bit of give? when i change the time, there's a bit of a play before it engages then changes the time. i can move the crown clockwise and anticlockwise about quarter of a circle before it starts to change the time. and it's also missing the moonwatch history booklet? Anyone care to shine some light on these queries please. Thinking if i've got a bad one ?


----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

3rd week with mine and still loving it. I only have a 6.25 inch wrist but I've worn much bigger watches before so not too fuzzed with the size. On wrist it's very comfortable and wears a bit smaller than 45. By the way, Has anyone seen any information on expected battery life or type of battery used on these?


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

major75 said:


> Just got mine from ernest jones via delivery. Is the movement suppose to have a bit of give? when i change the time, there's a bit of a play before it engages then changes the time. i can move the crown clockwise and anticlockwise about quarter of a circle before it starts to change the time. and it's also missing the moonwatch history booklet? Anyone care to shine some light on these queries please. Thinking if i've got a bad one ?


Same problem here, no history booklet, I got mine from Beaverbrooks though. I've just enquired with them as to where it is, and they have said they'll get back to me when they find out, as no-one seems to know. I'll update this when I find out what the deal is.:think:


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

big ned said:


> Same problem here, no history booklet, I got mine from Beaverbrooks though. I've just enquired with them as to where it is, and they have said they'll get back to me when they find out, as no-one seems to know. I'll update this when I find out what the deal is.:think:


Thanks for your reply. Whats your movement like? is it also give? or does it change time with precision?


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

major75 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Whats your movement like? is it also give? or does it change time with precision?


The watch itself is working absolutely fine. You need to return yours for a replacement or repair imo, or you'll never be pleased with it.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

This watch is oh so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

How many documents are there supposed to be? I assume warranty card/booklet, manual, certificate of authentication and some are saying an extra booklet, is that right?


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bought mine from Ernest Jones in Liverpool and it didn't come with the history of the moon watch booklet, I contacted bulova UK and they said to contact where I bought it from. Working till the weekend so not had chance yet 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Have emailed Bulova customer service (UK and US) to see what the story is re the extra booklet. If any owners reading this could give details and, better still, upload a pic of the extra booklet that'd be really appreciated.


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

According to an eBay seller (in US) it comes with a booklet for operating instructions that also includes details and history about this particular watch. Maybe Bulova messed up re packaging and/or ran out of print? When I get a reply from them I'll post what their response is. Be interesting to know if it is only the non US customers who are without this booklet.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

Beaverbrooks just got back to me regarding my inquiry about the history booklet. They have been in touch with Bulova's U.K. distribution hub and apparently it's not something they're aware of and may only be applicable to those sold on (at least) the U.S. market. I'm frankly disappointed by this as I'm a space collector and would appreciate the entire package as opposed to only part of it. I wonder if attempting to contact Bulova's U.S. company would be worth a try or not???:-s


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

I am awaiting a reply from both UK and US Bulova staff so will see what the latter come back with. I would certainly contact them yourself too.

Interesting how you acquired yours from Beaverbrooks ... Ernest Jones are saying the watch is exclusive to them here in UK.


----------



## big ned (Jul 17, 2015)

OceanExplorerJM said:


> I am awaiting a reply from both UK and US Bulova staff so will see what the latter come back with. I would certainly contact them yourself too.
> 
> Interesting how you acquired yours from Beaverbrooks ... Ernest Jones are saying the watch is exclusive to them here in UK.


I have tried to send an email to Bulova in the U.S. as well, but it was pretty difficult to find the right address and I eventually sent it to their complaints department as non of the others I found worked. When I ordered my watch from Beaverbrooks back in March, they told me they were expecting a total of 80 in a "couple" of different consignments. Mine arrived in the second batch, the first lot being only four watches! Good luck with the reply from Bulova U.S., let us know if you get a reply positive or otherwise, as will I.;-)


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

big ned said:


> I have tried to send an email to Bulova in the U.S. as well, but iexclusivity y difficult to find the right address and I eventually sent it to their complaints department as non of the others I found worked. When I ordered my watch from Beaverbrooks back in March, they told me they were expecting a total of 80 in a "couple" of different consignments. Mine arrived in the second batch, the first lot being only four watches! Good luck with the reply from Bulova U.S., let us know if you get a reply positive or otherwise, as will I.;-)


Will do. Puzzled how other dealers are able to sell them when Ernest Jones has, it seems, exclusivity for sales in UK. Any more news when I hear I will post back and when I collect mine from my local EJ soon, especially with regards to the booklet connundrum.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

I've just returned my watch to ernest jones and asked for an exchange. They said they didn't know about the history booklet but asked for an exchange anyways coz my movement had slack give to it. Felt moving the crown had more play to it then it should. Going to pick up the new piece on saturday.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I am currently not in a position to take a pic of the watch history booklet (about 10 pages) but my watch came with it plus a much thicker booklet of the same size containing instructions and warranty plus a plastic card (certificate of authenticity).


----------



## deucalion (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## deucalion (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm importing mine from USA to Uk so really hope I get the booklet ! Will see fingers crossed . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pics of the booklet.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine arrived today from Macy's! Yee haw! Been playing with it a bit and thing the black leather will go, but not sure what to replace it with. I have some nice brown croc straps, which may be nice. 
So, embarassingly, I can't seem to figure out the velcro strap? If I'm doing it the way I 'thought' I was supposed to, there is a spare ring on the top strap? I've flipped it up for a better view in the pic.









Other than that, VERY happy with the watch. Feels solid, cool story..may even break out the old Earth to the Moon DVDs.
And, being born in August of '71, presents a nice heirloom opportunity.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

podunkeric said:


> .................
> So, embarassingly, I can't seem to figure out the velcro strap? If I'm doing it the way I 'thought' I was supposed to, there is a spare ring on the top strap? I've flipped it up for a better view in the pic.
> .................


It's taken me some time too before I could install the velcro strap which BTW I find quite comfortable. Yours seems to be right. As I understand it the second ring is needed in case you have thin wrists and the leather patch comes consequently over the watch. My wrist is 7.5" and the patch falls into the right place.


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Managed to get hold of Bulova UK customer services today. Very helpful lady indicated that there is a known issue with some of the special booklets not going out with the boxes, so it seems batches of these booklets are being mailed to the stockists to ensure all future sales do get sold with thrm enclosed. My local dealer was also aware and has put one aside for me for when I collect mine. This is good news for all UK customers.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Just picked up another piece and When I pull out the crown to change the time, there's a bit of play before the hands start to move.
As in I can rotate the crown back and forth a bit before it starts changing the time. Is this normal?
Any owner care to comment on this please? how does yours feel?

Thanks


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

I have noticed this with other watches I have owned in the past, but hard to tell how 'bad' is without holding/seeing it for myself. I am picking mine up on the weekend so will see. Maybe it's a fine but odd peculiarity with this model, and strange how both models you have had feel the same. Hoping other owners pitch in with their experiences to see if it is fine, as it is, or indeed potentially faulty. If mine is like this when I go to my dealer I will test out a few others with similar UHF movements there too for comparison..


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

major75 said:


> Just picked up another piece and When I pull out the crown to change the time, there's a bit of play before the hands start to move.
> As in I can rotate the crown back and forth a bit before it starts changing the time. Is this normal?
> Any owner care to comment on this please? how does yours feel?
> 
> Thanks


There's almost always some mechanical "slop" in the system. If you're really concerned about it, move the hand 5 minutes ahead, then back it up to the desired time. It takes the slop out of the gear train.

I'd never heard of this until I saw it was the recommended way for setting an Accutron, now I do it all the time to make sure the seconds hand and minute hand line up. I did it instinctively when setting my Moonwatch and haven't had to mess with it since.


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Checking some of my quartz watches, 3 handers and chronographs (cheap to expensive), they all seem to have a bit of give in them ..approx quarter turn of slack.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

OceanExplorerJM said:


> I have noticed this with other watches I have owned in the past, but hard to tell how 'bad' is without holding/seeing it for myself. I am picking mine up on the weekend so will see. Maybe it's a fine but odd peculiarity with this model, and strange how both models you have had feel the same. Hoping other owners pitch in with their experiences to see if it is fine, as it is, or indeed potentially faulty. If mine is like this when I go to my dealer I will test out a few others with similar UHF movements there too for comparison..


Thanks buddy, I really appreciate it. Let me know how yours is when you get it.



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> There's almost always some mechanical "slop" in the system. If you're really concerned about it, move the hand 5 minutes ahead, then back it up to the desired time. It takes the slop out of the gear train.
> 
> I'd never heard of this until I saw it was the recommended way for setting an Accutron, now I do it all the time to make sure the seconds hand and minute hand line up. I did it instinctively when setting my Moonwatch and haven't had to mess with it since.


Thanks for putting my mind to rest a bit 



OceanExplorerJM said:


> Checking some of my quartz watches, 3 handers and chronographs (cheap to expensive), they all seem to have a bit of give in them ..approx quarter turn of slack.


Yes mine is exactly quarter of turn of slack before the hands move.

Sorry i get worked up about my timepieces a bit. I guess we all care for them a little more than the average guy so want them to be perfect but you guys are helping putting my mind to rest. Thumbs up for Watchuseek heroes


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

I was really holding out to find one of these in-store to buy, but I gave up and ordered it online yesterday. I've been keeping an eye on it since I first read about it. Pretty pumped to check it out hopefully early next week!


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just got mine in yesterday from Macy's. Got a great deal on it using their Friends & Family discount this past weekend. Really loving the watch. I have 7" wrists and the it fits perfect. Don't see a big deal at all with the size. Wife loves the way it looks on my wrist so it's a keeper. Crown is a little loose on turning easily even when pushed it all the way but I don't mind. This piece is way better in person. All in all very happy with it! Posting some shots in a bit...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's some pics...


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Looking great, on all straps


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Now I really can't wait till Monday! Great pics JL219


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

tifosi said:


> Now I really can't wait till Monday! Great pics JL219


Excited for you man. Your gonna love it. Glad you liked the pics.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

It's gonna be a long weekend...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

mkeric1 said:


> here is mine
> View attachment 8035930


Wow... that picture was taken from space!


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Picking mine up tomorrow  ..and have been promised there is the special historical booklet inside, which some of the UK recipients aren't getting. Bulova HQ in UK were helpful (over the phone). If anyone is missing the booklet give them a call as they are aware that some boxes are missing these.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Wow... that picture was taken from space!


ha ha, read that when it came out, again yesterday and only now did I get it :-d


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

For anyone that didn't receive the moonwatch history booklet with the watch in the UK contact bulova customer service and they will post one out to you, received mine this morning 


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I ended up returning mine as it was a bit too big for my taste. If anyone in the San Diego area is looking for one, the Macy's at Fashion Valley has the one I returned, and they're running a 30% discount at the moment on Bulova watches.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Didn't get a chance to take pics yet, but I did receive mine today. I like it. It's a bit large, but I think it'll work for me. I typically wear 40mm watches and a 42mm Speedy is the largest to date. Definitely a cool watch and I dig the finish of the case. Pics to come.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

tifosi said:


> Didn't get a chance to take pics yet, but I did receive mine today. I like it. It's a bit large, but I think it'll work for me. I typically wear 40mm watches and a 42mm Speedy is the largest to date. Definitely a cool watch and I dig the finish of the case. Pics to come.


agreed, not many mention the fit/finish of the watch.. but its very VERY good.

also.. not that I'm worried about it, but the last week I have kept track of the time and its sitting perfectly.. +/-0 .. I'll keep track of that and report back.


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Picked mine up from Ernest Jones, UK, earlier. ..had a quick look over and first impressions are ... wow! The staff there hadn't seen one themselves before so we all had a nice, friendly chat, which enhanced the whole buying experience.  Will report back with more later.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

OceanExplorerJM said:


> Picked mine up from Ernest Jones, UK, earlier. ..had a quick look over and first impressions are ... wow! The staff there hadn't seen one themselves before so we all had a nice, friendly chat, which enhanced the whole buying experience.  Will report back with more later.


Which one did you go for ? Stainless steel bracelet or leather/canvas strap ? As Ernest and Jones offering any good Discounts ?


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

I ordered it online with free delivery to store ... only option seems to be the leather strap version. Discount wise, if you are lucky you may be able to find (Google) a voucher/code online.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ah ok I didn't realise it was online now on their store as last time I looked wasn't there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K_Mac (Mar 5, 2015)

Great looking watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Bulova Men's Stainless Steel Strap Watch Bracelet Set - Ernest Jones

The description is misleading as it states a steel strap then says bracelet, but it's the two straps (leather and velcro/nylon). Still seems to be in stock online.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> ha ha, read that when it came out, again yesterday and only now did I get it :-d


Thank you Ticon, I know..., it seems my sense of humor is lost on many here.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

I must be one of the many cause I still don't get it. haha


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

"As cool as you think your 38mm watch is, its huge, it looks like your daddy's watch."

I understand that you probably have small arms, but these days, some folks like big watches.

View attachment 8002202
[/QUOTE]

She's wearing a watch?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I've got rather small wrists and I've drooled over this watch since it was announced. I'll probably try to get one at the end of the summer but for now I'm content to admire from afar.

Regarding the size, I'm not sure what the holdup is. My closest comparison is my Fossil "Speedy" homage, it is 45mm side to side excluding the crown and never have I thought it too large. When I look at it I think, that's a big watch (in comparison to my 38 - 42mm watches but never have I thought too big.

I suggest, for those who think it is too big, strap on a 50mm watch for a day and then put on the Bulova Moon Watch and it will look just right ;-)


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

WatchNut22 said:


> "As cool as you think your 38mm watch is, its huge, it looks like your daddy's watch."
> 
> I understand that you probably have small arms, but these days, some folks like big watches.
> 
> View attachment 8002202


She's wearing a watch?[/QUOTE]

Of course not silly. It's a vortex manipulator. She's obviously a time agent from the 51st century, she's likely tracking down Captain Jack. :-!

(apologies to all of The Doctor fans out there in advance)


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

Got my watch!









With my daily for a size comparison.









Not bad on the wrist. Definitely larger than I'm used to.









Looks a bit better from a more proper perspective.


----------



## 934801 (Feb 13, 2016)

Crb1971 said:


> For anyone that didn't receive the moonwatch history booklet with the watch in the UK contact bulova customer service and they will post one out to you, received mine this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just received both of my booklets this morning


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Finally exchanged my second piece for the third one and I'm glad. I was right. this one still has a bit of a slop but it's way less than the previous one. I wrote to bulova who said the old one was not normal and have also send me a history booklet. Seriously happy now with the new one. It's gorgeous.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Received mine today ... Just need to sort our removal of the links ! They are really thin screw type and I'm finding hard to get to them without slipping the watch screw driver ! I think I might need to take to my watchmaker before I do some damage ! It looks great and a good price to boot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

turnera1 said:


> Received mine today ... Just need to sort our removal of the links ! They are really thin screw type and I'm finding hard to get to them without slipping the watch screw driver ! I think I might need to take to my watchmaker before I do some damage ! It looks great and a good price to boot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the one with the bracelet?


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yep - as was a good price from USA .. Cheaper than I could get locally even with the duty , at £375 all in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

turnera1 said:


> Yep - as was a good price from USA .. Cheaper than I could get locally even with the duty , at £375 all in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a brilliant price. How is the polished bracelet to the satin case? That put me off but would like to know your comments.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

major75 said:


> Thats a brilliant price. How is the polished bracelet to the satin case? That put me off but would like to know your comments.


I agree it's not ideal having the mixed finish but quite subtle and not too noticeable unless you are looking for it ? I'm sure I read somewhere that you cannot buy an aftermarket bracelet from bulova to fit ( not sure if that true!) so I thought I would go for this version and then if I like swap out the bracelet for a NATO or perhaps my own leather strap . Keeps it versatile


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey turnera1 where did you buy your watch,River side jewelers New York perhaps?


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

turnera1 said:


> I agree it's not ideal having the mixed finish but quite subtle and not too noticeable unless you are looking for it ? I'm sure I read somewhere that you cannot buy an aftermarket bracelet from bulova to fit ( not sure if that true!) so I thought I would go for this version and then if I like swap out the bracelet for a NATO or perhaps my own leather strap . Keeps it versatile


Ahh, I see. I suppose if it's not blaring in your face, in person, subtly looks rather stylish. Yeah the lug holes are drilled in different locations ( with the bracelet version being closer to the watch it self ) hence the bracelet would have gaps at end links with the strap version. You obviously thought this through and were clever enough to make the smarter choice


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

joecool said:


> Hey turnera1 where did you buy your watch,River side jewelers New York perhaps?


Hi -- I got mine via river edge New Jersey - eBay and a best offer


----------



## maxi11 (Dec 28, 2015)

Just beginning to observe that bulova designs are cool, I don't have one yet, maybe I could start with this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

turnera1 said:


> Hi -- I got mine via river edge New Jersey - eBay and a best offer


Yep,that's who I meant ,did they supply you with a warranty card and dealers stamp on the booklet.Also how long did the shipment take,and did you get hit with import duty?


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

For those interested in the accuracy, I kept time on my old one for a week and it said it lost 0.1 second but that could just be human error or me measuring but even so 0.1 second loss in a week is really good. Well below the 10 seconds quoted by Bulova for UHF.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

joecool said:


> Yep,that's who I meant ,did they supply you with a warranty card and dealers stamp on the booklet.Also how long did the shipment take,and did you get hit with import duty?


Hi they offer some kind of global programme so the duty is paid up front separately. My price quoted included the duty and vat so no more to pay. It took about a week to arrive . Yes includes warranty card with serial number matching watch , although dealers stamp seems absent in booklet , it's a blank page which can be hand written . Little moonwatch book is there .


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's another pic on the wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Looking great  I love mine too. Pics to follow. 

I love the accuracy, the finish (esp the bead blasted case), the layered dial, the raised hour battons, the date window position, the date changing very close to midnight, the inscription on the caseback, the lume, the straps and even the 45mm width wears smaller. 

My only niggles .. the anti refelctive coating doesn't seem to do its job that well and that the raised crystal concerns me it'll get dinged at some stage. But it's overall pretty much faultless and a gem of a special watch to own.


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

OceanExplorerJM said:


> Looking great  I love mine too. Pics to follow.
> 
> I love the accuracy, the finish (esp the bead blasted case), the layered dial, the raised hour battons, the date window position, the date changing very close to midnight, the inscription on the caseback, the lume, the straps and even the 45mm width wears smaller.
> 
> My only niggles .. the anti refelctive coating doesn't seem to do its job that well and that the raised crystal concerns me it'll get dinged at some stage. But it's overall pretty much faultless and a gem of a special watch to own.


I agree except that I expected more of a stronger Lume on the watch. Guess I'm use to Seiko & Citizen Lume. Definitely and gem of a special watch like you said.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I agree .....*

Pretty Cool. Mine arrived today.



Kurt


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: I agree .....*



Kurt Behm said:


> Pretty Cool. Mine arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


Nice man. Loving the look on the SS bracelet. Macy's wasn't offering that version if not I would have went with it. Enjoy!


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: I agree .....*

While I may have only had mine a couple of days, I still haven't been able to wear this instead of my other watch. Instead of letting it sit, if anyone browsing this thread doesn't have one...PM me. Maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

*Re: I agree .....*

Picked the steel one up on e-bay BNIB for $404 shipped. Did I do well?


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: I agree .....*



whitehare said:


> Picked the steel one up on e-bay BNIB for $404 shipped. Did I do well?


thats a good deal you did good


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: I agree .....*

Do folk believe that these will be long term investments?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: I agree .....*



OceanExplorerJM said:


> Do folk believe that these will be long term investments?


Not in the least. Almost anything that gets released will be on the grey market at half price or less within two years.

It definitely qualifies as a long-term investment in my enjoyment of what's on my wrist, though.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

*Re: I agree .....*



odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Not in the least. Almost anything that gets released will be on the grey market at half price or less within two years.


Not sure I agree with you on this. I know it's not a 'limited' edition but the term 'special' edition at least implies that the watch will only be made available for a set period of time. No?

Also, the steel bracelet version is no longer listed on the Bulova website which would seem to indicate it's been discontinued already. I predict prices will increase when the stocks are sold. Unless it becomes a mainstream, continuously available watch.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: I agree .....*



OceanExplorerJM said:


> Do folk believe that these will be long term investments?


Prediction: $249 on Massdrop within 18 months !!!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: I agree .....*



topper78 said:


> Prediction: $249 on Massdrop within 18 months !!!


I'll be buying then... just like when I loaded up on stocks in 2008/9


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: I agree .....*



topper78 said:


> Prediction: $249 on Massdrop within 18 months !!!


Siht, sign me up!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: I agree .....*



FloridaPhil941 said:


> Not sure I agree with you on this. I know it's not a 'limited' edition but the term 'special' edition at least implies that the watch will only be made available for a set period of time. No?
> 
> Also, the steel bracelet version is no longer listed on the Bulova website which would seem to indicate it's been discontinued already. I predict prices will increase when the stocks are sold. Unless it becomes a mainstream, continuously available watch.


I never saw the bracelet version on the Bulova web site, just the strap version.

The SS bracelet version can be found on Amazon easily at under US$480 shipped from outfits that claim to be authorized dealers and at other retailers, a simple Google search resulted in a lot of hits when I tried it yesterday. The strap version is more difficult to find it seems.

Will it be an "investment"? If you want an investment, stick with stocks/bonds/mutual funds/real estate/etc., in other words, traditional investments. Anything like a watch would be pure speculation. As a previous poster said, consider it an 'investment' if you enjoy seeing it on your wrist. Don't bet any appreciation of such items, it's a fool's gamble.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: I agree .....*

Anyone gonna blast their steel strap to match the case?


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone have a stainless steel bracelet for it they wanna sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: I agree .....*



tmathes said:


> Will it be an "investment"? If you want an investment, stick with stocks/bonds/mutual funds/real estate/etc., in other words, traditional investments. Anything like a watch would be pure speculation. As a previous poster said, consider it an 'investment' if you enjoy seeing it on your wrist. Don't bet any appreciation of such items, it's a fool's gamble.


Very true ... I agree 100%


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

*Re: I agree .....*



tmathes said:


> I never saw the bracelet version on the Bulova web site, just the strap version.
> 
> The SS bracelet version can be found on Amazon easily at under US$480 shipped from outfits that claim to be authorized dealers and at other retailers, a simple Google search resulted in a lot of hits when I tried it yesterday. The strap version is more difficult to find it seems.
> 
> Will it be an "investment"? If you want an investment, stick with stocks/bonds/mutual funds/real estate/etc., in other words, traditional investments. Anything like a watch would be pure speculation. As a previous poster said, consider it an 'investment' if you enjoy seeing it on your wrist. Don't bet any appreciation of such items, it's a fool's gamble.


Yeah, there are units available now - it's only just been released. You ignored the part where I said... "I predict prices will increase when the stocks are sold". We're not there yet but an unavailable item on the manufacturers website would appear to indicate an upcoming shortage of supply once the units out there already are sold.

I consider watches to be like art - I buy only what I like, at a price I think is reasonable, and enjoy it. Appreciation is a side benefit if it happens. In this case, I think it will.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

After an hour with a spring bar tool.... the steel is off and....










Liked a slightly wider Nato better....









Just received so can't stop looking at it... Very cool

Noticed slightly more play in the top chrono button, with a slight rattle (I know..OCD)... Works flawless though... Figured that button had more play at baseline since it's going to be used more (not sure though)... Overall great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

I saw this watch in the mall in person. It actually looks better up close than it does in any picture i've thus seen. Great piece really.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JL219 said:


> Anyone have a stainless steel bracelet for it they wanna sell?


Because of the difference in the position of lug holes, the bracelet will not work on the strap version of the watch.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

New Shoes for summer...


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Someone is hoping to rip off the unwary... yikes!

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph UHF Watch Apollo 15 Mission 96B251 | eBay


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

mleok said:


> Because of the difference in the position of lug holes, the bracelet will not work on the strap version of the watch.


Noted. I had forgotten about that. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Someone is hoping to rip off the unwary... yikes!
> 
> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph UHF Watch Apollo 15 Mission 96B251 | eBay


2000$ Buy it now ! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anybody please post a pic of your Bulova Moon Watch with say an SKX007 or Speedmaster or Turtle reissue? I just want to get a size comparison. I really like this watch, its the perfect grab n go with a lot of history to it. I just can't seem to get over the size on paper so... perhaps seeing it with something common as a reference would help me decide. If it were 40-42mm I would've been all over it already!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> Can anybody please post a pic of your Bulova Moon Watch with say an SKX007 or Speedmaster or Turtle reissue? I just want to get a size comparison. I really like this watch, its the perfect grab n go with a lot of history to it. I just can't seem to get over the size on paper so... perhaps seeing it with something common as a reference would help me decide. If it were 40-42mm I would've been all over it already!


https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/review-bulova-moonwatch-bracelet-edition-3131514-2.html#post29459826

minuteman62 has your back with the Speedy.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just have to say, you all are enablers! I have gone back and forth on this watch, some items I like some I do not. But I have been wanting one since it was announced. Finally pulled the trigger last night. Great feedback from you all that have one. The only thing I am struggling with is that I got the bracelet version and am going to put it on a strap. Wondering if I should have gotten the strap version. Seems like the lug holes are farther back on the bracelet version and just concerned the strap may be too far back. Guess I will have to wait and see. Anyone that has switched bracelet to strap, would love some input. And for the record, this is my last watch for a while.......


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Habu968 said:


> Just have to say, you all are enablers! I have gone back and forth on this watch, some items I like some I do not. But I have been wanting one since it was announced. Finally pulled the trigger last night. Great feedback from you all that have one. The only thing I am struggling with is that I got the bracelet version and am going to put it on a strap. Wondering if I should have gotten the strap version. Seems like the lug holes are farther back on the bracelet version and just concerned the strap may be too far back. Guess I will have to wait and see. Anyone that has switched bracelet to strap, would love some input. And for the record, this is my last watch for a while.......


Check in the Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle forum thread. I've seen a few posts where someone with a bracelet model found a thin leather strap that fit. There's also been talk of curved springbars.

Mine was a strap model that currently rides on a Perlon strap. They're quite thin, even compared to a NATO.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Check in the Accutron/Bulova/Caravelle forum thread. I've seen a few posts where someone with a bracelet model found a thin leather strap that fit. There's also been talk of curved springbars.
> 
> Mine was a strap model that currently rides on a Perlon strap. They're quite thin, even compared to a NATO.


Good info, thanks.


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Someone is hoping to rip off the unwary... yikes!
> 
> Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph UHF Watch Apollo 15 Mission 96B251 | eBay


I found a cheaper ebay offer. ;-)

_Bulova 96B258 The Bulova Moon Special Edition Apollo 15 262kHz Frequency Watch | eBay_

Bracelet version : 399,99$


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

boga said:


> I found a cheaper ebay offer. ;-)
> 
> _Bulova 96B258 The Bulova Moon Special Edition Apollo 15 262kHz Frequency Watch | eBay_
> 
> Bracelet version : 399,99$


I am certainly curious as to how much lower they will go but I see that as a great price.


----------



## Mike Weinberg (Feb 16, 2006)

Habu968 said:


> Just have to say, you all are enablers! I have gone back and forth on this watch, some items I like some I do not. But I have been wanting one since it was announced. Finally pulled the trigger last night. Great feedback from you all that have one. The only thing I am struggling with is that I got the bracelet version and am going to put it on a strap. Wondering if I should have gotten the strap version. Seems like the lug holes are farther back on the bracelet version and just concerned the strap may be too far back. Guess I will have to wait and see. Anyone that has switched bracelet to strap, would love some input. And for the record, this is my last watch for a while.......


Terrific! A fellow SR-71 fan! An acquaintance of mine flew my Rolex GMT aboard No. 962 in March 1988.

It was a real act of treason to discontinue that airplane. We can only hope that there's something else out there, but those who talk don't know, and those who know don't talk.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Habu968 said:


> I am certainly curious as to how much lower they will go but I see that as a great price.


I picked up one this morning from an AD for $370. But, he says that supplies are now dwindling and there will be no more produced once current stock is sold. That may or may not be true.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Habu968 said:


> Just have to say, you all are enablers! I have gone back and forth on this watch, some items I like some I do not. But I have been wanting one since it was announced. Finally pulled the trigger last night. Great feedback from you all that have one. The only thing I am struggling with is that I got the bracelet version and am going to put it on a strap. Wondering if I should have gotten the strap version. Seems like the lug holes are farther back on the bracelet version and just concerned the strap may be too far back. Guess I will have to wait and see. Anyone that has switched bracelet to strap, would love some input. And for the record, this is my last watch for a while.......


It will be easier to fit curved spring bars with a NATO than find a stainless bracelet that will fit the band version of the watch. I ordered some curved 20mm spring bars off of Amazon for $7.99. I'm not buying any more watches either, not until the next one LOL


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mike Weinberg said:


> but those who talk don't know, and those who know don't talk.


Which is exactly the way it should be. :-!


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Had mine a couple of weeks and not gained or lost a second


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I picked up one this morning from an AD for $370. But, he says that supplies are now dwindling and there will be no more produced once current stock is sold. That may or may not be true.


He might have been giving you the salesman pitch. I spoke with Bulova head office in Canada end of April and they told me the next shipment should arrive around July 2016 so according to Bulova they are still being produced (for now).


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mike Weinberg said:


> Terrific! A fellow SR-71 fan! An acquaintance of mine flew my Rolex GMT aboard No. 962 in March 1988.
> 
> It was a real act of treason to discontinue that airplane. We can only hope that there's something else out there, but those who talk don't know, and those who know don't talk.


Great catch! In all my years on the internet, you the only person that not only got the screen name but knew it was a particular tail number. Cheers! And that is so cool your watch flew on 962. What a great connection. Yes, I am still upset they retired it. Poor vision on their part. I still miss it. I have heard rumors like everyone else, but nothing as you know confirmed. Sorry for the thread drift all........


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Slant is correct. I just ordered and paid for mine the other day and the delivery will happen in July. I don't mind waiting for the watch. I was an Apollo nut as a kid growing up.
Kevin


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I picked up one this morning from an AD for $370. But, he says that supplies are now dwindling and there will be no more produced once current stock is sold. That may or may not be true.


370 from an AD? I'd jump on that so fast I'd hurt myself.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/review-bulova-moonwatch-bracelet-edition-3131514-2.html#post29459826
> 
> minuteman62 has your back with the Speedy.


Thanks! It surely cleared things for me. Looking at the photo with the Speedy made me realize how similar they are. I think I'd have to pass on this one not because of the size but because it would be a duplication in the collection - I have the Speedy. To experience that smooth sweeping quartz, I might have to look at other Bulova models.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

The Sound of Freedom


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Pretty happy about the serial number.


----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ I saw that one on eBay. I almost got that one!


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Cadillac said:


> 370 from an AD? I'd jump on that so fast I'd hurt myself.


I return the crutches next Friday...


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I return the crutches next Friday...


Haha! Well played, Sir


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine has been held hostage by a gang of cutthroats until I come up with the ransom money,"customs duty"I think was their sarcastically sinister phrase in the letter shoved through my letterbox this very morning.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

joecool said:


> Mine has been held hostage by a gang of cutthroats until I come up with the ransom money,"customs duty"I think was their sarcastically sinister phrase in the letter shoved through my letterbox this very morning.


Ask for proof of life.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

mleok said:


> Ask for proof of life.


I would but I think a missing digit would affect the overall appearance of the hostage,I think I will just have to pay the ransom.
This gang is seriously big and I think it would be a mistake to take them on,I heard they call themselves "The Government" and I hear they have chapters all around the world,in this respect the must be a bit like Spectre
But vastly more criminal,by all accounts!


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Got mine yesterday, very pleased.


----------



## tibrocks (May 23, 2016)

Hi all, 

Really like the design of the watch and the UHF technology makes it an interesting piece -

But really curious where are these made? anyone knows?

Cheers!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I just joined the club...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine arrived today, need to get the band sized, but I have to say this watch is not as large on the wrist or in person as it seemed in some of these threads. I am pretty pleased with the initial impressions.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

tibrocks said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really like the design of the watch and the UHF technology makes it an interesting piece -
> 
> ...


I removed a sticker that gave its official made in ... it had two countries it was manufactured in, which I can't remember exactly.. but I do remember the band was made in China.

sorry, my guess is that the movement is made in Japan, case and band probably made in China (as almost all watches), assembed somewhere else.. but that is just a guess.

Looking around the internet, its confusing, I don't see where Bulova watches are produced, they are owned by Citizen (I Think).. but headquartered in New York (Empire state building if I recall correctly).

Honestly, I think most watch parts are made in China these days, even your very special Swiss watches are mostly made from Chinese parts ..

*** EDIT **** 
Confirmed by another post which describes the sticker on the back as
a protective sticker that says "Japan Movement. China Band.

Per this sticker, Japanese movement, China made band... the watch probably assebled somewhere else (not Japan or China), but I would think that most of the parts (outside of the movement) are Chinese..


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

if the original poster who had the quesiton of where it was made... if you wanted to know that so you could sort of judge the quality of the watch.. I will say this.

I own a few watches (not really that many)... a vintage Omega, Orient, citizen, Seiko... 

This Bulova watch is by far the highest quality watch I own. its dial, sub dials, push buttons, crown, ect.. all higher quality than any of my watches (its also the most expensive watch I own).

It is a VERY NICE watch.. I think it holds up to other watches in the $500 catagory VERY Well.. everything is VERY accurate.. the hands all line up (after adjusting them per instructions), the dial is VERY NICELY done.. the sub dials are amazing... VERY nice detail on everything about this watch.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been looking for this watch on the bracelet...anyone seen any deals recently? Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Jessem1133 said:


> I've been looking for this watch on the bracelet...anyone seen any deals recently? Thanks guys!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would like to get my hands on this as well but hesitate to pay retail.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

mrl00fer said:


> Would like to get my hands on this as well but hesitate to pay retail.


a quick search on EBAY shows several available at $450sh with a bracelet.. which I think is about as good as your going to get. I think the retail on those is higher than the $550 for the strap version. and I think someone said the Moon watches are getting harder to get again. (until their next production run comes in I suspect). I suspect this production run is almost sold out.

if you want one for a bargin.. I would go to Ebay.


----------



## tibrocks (May 23, 2016)

Thanks @Quazi,

I understand the movement is Japan but indeed I was curious where the watch is assembled.. I have no doubts the finish is good but I believe it's quite expensive for a watch assembled '_somewhere_' - and it's clear that Bulova doesn't want to mention where are these assembled, the only indication they give is regarding their HQ, which is in the Empire state building (great!...)

I was considering the Bulova vs the Citizen BL5250 (which is solar / perpetual / titanium case) because I had the chance to wear the Citizen for couple days and since then I wanted to get one. The biggest minus for Citizen was the glass which gets scratched easily.

Now regarding the size, isn't the Bulova kind of big? I wear mostly 40mm watches...

Cheers!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

tibrocks said:


> Now regarding the size, isn't the Bulova kind of big? I wear mostly 40mm watches...
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah, it's on the large side and just at my limit of what I think I can pull off on my wrist. Still, it wears well and I have no problem going from a 33mm vintage watch to this 45mm behemoth. I have a 7.5" wrist that's pretty flat on top. The biggest thing that helps it, in my opinion, is that it looks like a true tool watch whose job is to display the time and the chronograph legibly. To do that job, it seems like it had to be the size it is.

I ended up taking one of the front-on images and scaling it in MS Word to exact size using the 20mm lug width as reference. I printed it out, again checking for exact scale, and checked it on my wrist. Shoot me a PM if you want to arrange an email with the Word file.

Tester:








Real thing:


----------



## tibrocks (May 23, 2016)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I ended up taking one of the front-on images and scaling it in MS Word to exact size using the 20mm lug width as reference. I printed it out, again checking for exact scale, and checked it on my wrist. Shoot me a PM if you want to arrange an email with the Word file.


Great idea, PM sent thanks!


----------



## Ardy (Sep 17, 2011)

how the hell do you remove the metal bracelet, i cant get it off


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

The strap version comes with a great spring bar remover tool.. It was very easy to switch out the leather strap for the velcro strap, but I prefer the leather strap. The velcro seems more as a conversation piece rather than something people would really wear.


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Ardy said:


> how the hell do you remove the metal bracelet, i cant get it off


Took me a while.... Had to keep pressure directed from the anterior aspect of the band at the base towards the spring bar cutout on the inner band as I released one spring bar at a time.... Could only partially release/depress each spring bar while keeping constant pressure, and then fully release each individually (only after both were partially released/depressed initially).... Was tough....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ardy said:


> how the hell do you remove the metal bracelet, i cant get it off


Whenever I have a particularly difficult band or bracelet to remove, I do the dental floss trick. What is best about using dental floss is that you can torque on both ends of the spring bar simultaneously and pull the end link straight out rather than having to teeter totter it out left and right.

If you don't know how to do the dental floss trick, slide a piece of dental floss up behind the end of the spring bar, run it through a second time and then pull it tight. Pulling it tight will cinch the noose around the spring bar. Pull on the tightened dental floss in the direction that you want to depress the end of the spring bar and you'll find that it will slide out quite easily.

For some super-tight bracelets, do the double floss:

After you floss one side and tighten, then do it to the other side. With the case pinned down (I have a friend hold it), pull the dental floss inwards in opposite directions. Both ends of the spring bar will be pulled in simultaneously and you can usually slide the end link out of its locked position.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

i got a distressed leather strap for mine im really getting to like this watch more My initial impression was so so but after couple of weeks its really grown on me
sorry about dog hair on the sheets my German Shepard thinks its his bad








meet Chloe


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ticonderoga said:


> Whenever I have a particularly difficult band or bracelet to remove, I do the dental floss trick. What is best about using dental floss is that you can torque on both ends of the spring bar simultaneously and pull the end link straight out rather than having to teeter totter it out left and right.
> 
> If you don't know how to do the dental floss trick, slide a piece of dental floss up behind the end of the spring bar, run it through a second time and then pull it tight. Pulling it tight will cinch the noose around the spring bar. Pull on the tightened dental floss in the direction that you want to depress the end of the spring bar and you'll find that it will slide out quite easily.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's one "trick" that I'm going to try.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Well the hostage was released unharmed! 




















Purchased from River Edge Jewellers in New Jersey,great guy's to deal with,and a good price from an Authorized Bulova Dealer
Also shipping to the UK was pretty quick


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

joecool said:


> Well the hostage was released unharned!
> View attachment 8242546
> View attachment 8242554
> View attachment 8242570


That's a beautiful thing. Great shots man. Enjoy it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

At the Indy 500 Carb Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

After some consideration, I decided to go with the strap version and picked one up yesterday.
IMO, it's much nicer than the bracelet since the color/finish doesn't match. 
I know the watch isn't an exact replica of the original, but by going with the bracelet version, it seems like it's just one other thing that takes it farther away from the original.

More pictures here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/accutron-ii-alpha-96a155-moon-chronograph-96b251-3245993.html


----------



## tunky996 (May 27, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

thanks a bunch ! youve just added another watch to my ever growing 'one day' list


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Changed the strap to a NASA Apollo mission type thanks to WUS member Kizzi



















Looks great/great fit for the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Halveye said:


> Changed the strap to a NASA Apollo mission type thanks to WUS member Kizzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok please tell me where I can buy that strap? Just perfect for the watch

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Kizzi said:


> I actually made these myself, and am selling them at www.SEB12100030.com
> 
> An OMEGA Speedmaster owner who has crossed the aisle!





ataripower said:


> Ok please tell me where I can buy that strap? Just perfect for the watch
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


No problem...l quoted Kizzi's post with the link... He makes these... Top notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanExplorerJM (Mar 26, 2016)

Had mine 5 weeks now and it's still spot on accurate to the second.


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

Out of curiosity, does anybody know why the original crystal was made so thick? I don't know of any other watch with such a thick crystal.


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know but it looks nice 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

how2collect said:


> Out of curiosity, does anybody know why the original crystal was made so thick? I don't know of any other watch with such a thick crystal.


That's not thick...

Now, this ere is thick (in my best Crocodile Dundee accent)...:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> That's not thick...
> 
> Now, this ere is thick (in my best Crocodile Dundee accent)...:


That alien technology! They were able to shrink their flying saucer small enough to land on your wrist!


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

how2collect said:


> Out of curiosity, does anybody know why the original crystal was made so thick? I don't know of any other watch with such a thick crystal.


I was just asking myself that now as I looked down at mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

The original had a thick crystal like that, hence it made sense to copy it. My guess the crystal was that thick in the original for impact resistance. Pictures of it are here:

Own a rare watch from Apollo 15 - CNN.com

(look at photo #2 in the slide show)


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

tmathes said:


> The original had a thick crystal like that, hence it made sense to copy it. My guess the crystal was that thick in the original for impact resistance. Pictures of it are here:
> 
> Own a rare watch from Apollo 15 - CNN.com
> 
> (look at photo #2 in the slide show)


Ah, makes sense. Mystery solved for me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the lug to lug measurement on these please? I've seen 50mm and 53mm mentioned.......


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hornet99 said:


> Can anyone tell me the lug to lug measurement on these please? I've seen 50mm and 53mm mentioned.......


53mm


----------



## FrankFlapjack (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Three words: GODDAMNED DATE WINDOW!!!

They took the Mona Lisa and drew a moustache on it.

And in fact I even started another thread on this exact topic - why is it that it's impossible to find a Speedy homage without a date window?

Frank


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



jasonlee said:


> Nice and meaningful piece.
> Automatic preferred even though it will take the price up.


Disagree on the automatic. There are enough automatics out there & for those folks (myself included) with 30+ watches and 8 or 10 automatics - we aren't looking forward to 3 to 5 years from now when it comes time to service all of those autos.

I think that it is nice to have a niche here, a battery powered watch with a sweep second hand that is even more accurate than an everyday quartz.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

NWP627 said:


> 53mm


Thanks! As much as I like this one, and I really do like it, the 53mm is over the size that looks OK on my wrist............


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



FrankFlapjack said:


> Three words: GODDAMNED DATE WINDOW!!!
> 
> They took the Mona Lisa and drew a moustache on it.
> 
> ...


Not a speedy homage

Has sapphire too. This watch is legit.Well done Bulova


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



delco714 said:


> Not a speedy homage
> 
> Has sapphire too. This watch is legit.Well done Bulova


I think this is a great watch. it has speedy like looks. I like the date window.. sorry... it adds value to me.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Just to confirm, the chronograph measure 60 min max, right? How long does the 1/10 sec chrono hand runs when the chronograph is running?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



stockae92 said:


> Just to confirm, the chronograph measure 60 min max, right? How long does the 1/10 sec chrono hand runs when the chronograph is running?


The chrono reaches 60 minutes and stops. The 1/10 sec small hand turns only for the first 30 seconds.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Kilovolt said:


> The chrono reaches 60 minutes and stops. The 1/10 sec small hand turns only for the first 30 seconds.


Thanks for the info


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, thanks to Macy's and the enablers here, my BMW will be here next week. Oh, and I picked up a couple of others to keep it company. So much for consolidation.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's mine with a Vintage Rally Strap from Watch Gecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

JL219 said:


> Here's mine with a Vintage Rally Strap from Watch Gecko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dayum!!!!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, I just saw this thread. Then I went to ebay and made an offer of $370 for a new one with the two straps. It is now on its way. That was the fastest ever for me...


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

haejuk said:


> Well, I just saw this thread. Then I went to ebay and made an offer of $370 for a new one with the two straps. It is now on its way. That was the fastest ever for me...


Haha. Wallets and watch forums can be mortal enemies. Not a bad price at all, though.

I've had mine for almost four months and it's still amazing. I'm waiting for the crystal to get its first scratch so I can stop worrying about the crystal getting its first scratch.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Haha. Wallets and watch forums can be mortal enemies. Not a bad price at all, though.
> 
> I've had mine for almost four months and it's still amazing. I'm waiting for the crystal to get its first scratch so I can stop worrying about the crystal getting its first scratch.
> 
> View attachment 8810210


Methinks you'll be worrying for a long time...


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah. I made the offer thinking, "No way will this be accepted, so I probably won't buy it." It was accepted instantly.

But looking at those pictures I am thinking it was the right call. I just hope it looks ok on my wrist, this will be my largest watch.

Also, are these limited, or are they now just a watch Bulova will continue to produce?


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

They are a special edition, not a limited edition.. So I am guessing as long as they sell they will make them... As a side note, I bought this watch pretty much as a curiosity, but finding that of all my watches this one is by far getting the most wrist time... Not at all what I expected, just love this thing... and it's an F'n Quartz... the only other quartz I wear is a Tuna...


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just order mine from eBay, brand new for only $ 340.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

So, I ordered mine from Macy's and apparently they have a "lifetime warranty" on the watch, which just means lifetime batteries. Still, that sounds cool as these UHF movements are a little hard on the batteries. Still, what's $20-30 a year on a battery (or free, if Macy's really does that)?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

The question becomes if you want the person working at Macy's replacing your battery for the lifetime of the watch.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The question becomes if you want the person working at Macy's replacing your battery for the lifetime of the watch.


This!


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The question becomes if you want the person working at Macy's replacing your battery for the lifetime of the watch.


Hmmm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The question becomes if you want the person working at Macy's replacing your battery for the lifetime of the watch.


Yeah, there IS that.....

Maybe I can talk them into just handing me the battery. 

EDIT - and it turns out I was wrong. You can PAY for an extended warranty, which is essentially unlimited battery replacements. Not sure that's a good deal.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Haha. Wallets and watch forums can be mortal enemies. Not a bad price at all, though.
> 
> I've had mine for almost four months and it's still amazing. I'm waiting for the crystal to get its first scratch so I can stop worrying about the crystal getting its first scratch.
> 
> View attachment 8810210


Why would it..It's sapphire. I've yet to scratch any of my sapphire crystals

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Noemi97 said:


> Just order mine from eBay, brand new for only $ 340.00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have more!?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Do they have more!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


When I got mine was 2 left and then I checked like 2 hours after and they were gone, right now the cheapest one is 412.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Noemi97 said:


> When I got mine was 2 left and then I checked like 2 hours after and they were gone, right now the cheapest one is 412.00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah..Amazon has that, yeah

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Ah..Amazon has that, yeah
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Also right now 2 members of the forums are selling theirs for $ 375.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcannon1 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll add another photo to the mix. On a Hirsch water resistant gator stamped calfskin strap with red stitching.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I got mine over the weekend and made a quick and dirty unboxing video. Pretty out of focus on a lot of parts, but I have some camera stuff coming in soon to help with that. I'll make a review after a few weeks. Still waiting on a replacement strap before I start wearing it though.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

so my moon watch lands...

I was at first hesitant to purchase it due to it's size but I think I can hang, even with my girly man 6.5" wrist. won't be my edc but I think it's a cool time piece. and at it's affordable price point and curiosity of the UHF movement, couldn't resist.
little booklet regarding it's history is kinda cool. entire package is well done. going by pics I thought I'd hate the "carbon fiber" strap but in person it's not too bad actually. 
gonna rock it on either nato or one of kizzi's strap but... anywho...

straight out of the shipping box.  (and yes, it came with the outer box too)


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

dzilla said:


> I have been debating on buying this on either the bracelet or the leather strap. This will actually be one of my first major watch purchases so I've been leaning towards the bracelet. I also don't tend wear anything that's black leather. Has anyone gotten the bracelet recently?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Be aware that on this model the bracelet is different color than the case of the watch, look for pictures with the bracelet and you will see the difference, I guess this is why 90 or 95% of the people choose the leather and nato bands over the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

dzilla said:


> I have been debating on buying this on either the bracelet or the leather strap. This will actually be one of my first major watch purchases so I've been leaning towards the bracelet. I also don't tend wear anything that's black leather. Has anyone gotten the bracelet recently?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's mine,and I gotta say the bracelet is great quality,and easy to remove links from (split pin not screws)also in the flesh the brushed finish of the bracelet against the blasted case is a subtle contrast due to the brushed finish also being present on the raised bezel part of the case
Be aware though on the bracelet version the spring bar position is closer to the case leaving little room for a thick nato/zulu band but this situation can be circumvented by curved springbars,so not really an issue
One issue that I dont think has been raised here,but that I have noticed,is with the crown not being of the screwed in type,due to the shape of the chrono pushers sometimes the crown can catch on your front pocket edge(on jeans anyway)when you are hunting for change or keys,eg when you are reaching deep.this results in the crown pulling out to time change position,therefore stopping the watch till you notice and push it back home
Seriously this has happened to me 4 times so far,usually after a few beers


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

Mainspring13 said:


> so my moon watch lands...
> 
> I was at first hesitant to purchase it due to it's size but I think I can hang, even with my girly man 6.5" wrist. won't be my edc but I think it's a cool time piece. and at it's affordable price point and curiosity of the UHF movement, couldn't resist.
> little booklet regarding it's history is kinda cool. entire package is well done. going by pics I thought I'd hate the "carbon fiber" strap but in person it's not too bad actually.
> ...


cant wait to see the on wrist pics from a fellow 6.5 wrist person lol


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Squeezealexio said:


> cant wait to see the on wrist pics from a fellow 6.5 wrist person lol


Here you go... it's big, lugs will hang over but lugs curve down slightly giving the illusion It hugs your wrist so it's not too bad. At some angles it looks like you got a dinner plate on your wrist. ?
won't be my daily wear but overall not too bad.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

just a note.. I have been keeping track of the time on my Bulovia moon watch now for about 86 days. As far as I can measure, its 4.05 sec slow over the whole time I have owned it.

thats about -0.047 sec/day. or -17.18 sec/year Not bad.. I suspect that other Moon watches are better, but I thought I would give out what I have recorded

I really do love this watch.. I consider it one of the best purchases I have ever made.. after 86 days or soo.. of owning it.. there isn't a single scratch on the front/crystal/lugs ... there are some minor wear marks on the back of the watch.. 

I have normal wrists (or I think normal) and while the watch is big, I find that it fits, maybe just barely, but it fits.


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Love love love mine! Got it as a trade off of Craigslist from someone who's a collector. New, unworn, and yes...it is the best watch that I've owned to date!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I finally got a new strap for mine, so I started wearing it. I have to say that it really doesn't wear anything like I expected from the measurements. It is really comfortable and nicely angled.


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

JL219 said:


> Here's mine with a Vintage Rally Strap from Watch Gecko.
> 
> Been looking for the perfect strap, you've answered my call, just ordered it!


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on one today - it arrives at the AD on Thursday or Friday. Just a tad excited. I also ordered one of Kizzi's 70's era Apollo nylon/velcro straps to complete that genuine NASA look!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

few pictures from the Bulova Moon watch 45th anniversary event held today on 8-2-16.

I forget the gentleman's name but his title was something like regional vise president or something like that. he went over the history of the moon watch. pretty cool presentation.



oh and ABlogtoWatch was there too...















those who attended got a gift too. it's like a marine chronometer with a plaque commemorating the 45th anniversary of the moon watch. Sorry but it's late so I'll post a pic of it at a later date.

overall pretty cool event.


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

I printed off a 1:1 copy of the watch and compared it against my 47mm Panzera Flinger - it's a tad shorter L2L, maybe 2mm so I'm good with the size. Only 6.5" wrists but flat and wide like an Ibanez  I just noticed that I ordered mine on the 45th anniversary of the original being used - cool! AD emailed to say that it's on its way so it should be with me tomorrow


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mainspring13 said:


> few pictures from the Bulova Moon watch 45th anniversary event held today on 8-2-16.
> 
> I forget the gentleman's name but his title was something like regional vise president or something like that. he went over the history of the moon watch. pretty cool presentation.
> 
> ...


That's awesome that you were able to attend. Thanks for posting the shots! Definitely felt exclusive wearing watch yesterday with the 45yr anniversary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's the shot I posted of the watch on Instagram yesterday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine should arrive Monday. [happy dance]


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine came yesterday. Not really a quartz guy but I really do like it. Can't tell you about time keeping yet as its only been about 24hrs. All in all a nice watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

rugbymatt said:


> Mine came yesterday. Not really a quartz guy but I really do like it. Can't tell you about time keeping yet as its only been about 24hrs. All in all a nice watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great eat on your wrist. What is your wrist size?


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

rugbymatt said:


> Mine came yesterday. Not really a quartz guy but I really do like it. Can't tell you about time keeping yet as its only been about 24hrs. All in all a nice watch.


I've had mine for a couple of months now. Under 1 second accuracy! This thing is incredibly accurate.


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

joecool said:


> Here's mine,and I gotta say the bracelet is great quality,and easy to remove links from (split pin not screws)also in the flesh the brushed finish of the bracelet against the blasted case is a subtle contrast due to the brushed finish also being present on the raised bezel part of the case
> Be aware though on the bracelet version the spring bar position is closer to the case leaving little room for a thick nato/zulu band but this situation can be circumvented by curved springbars,so not really an issue
> One issue that I dont think has been raised here,but that I have noticed,is with the crown not being of the screwed in type,due to the shape of the chrono pushers sometimes the crown can catch on your front pocket edge(on jeans anyway)when you are hunting for change or keys,eg when you are reaching deep.this results in the crown pulling out to time change position,therefore stopping the watch till you notice and push it back home
> Seriously this has happened to me 4 times so far,usually after a few beers
> ...


Hey thanks for the pics joecool, I picked one up of the sales forum last week on the bracelet and I must say I LOVE this watch. The change in finish doesn't draw my eye at all and I actually kinda like it. I tried it on a black and grey nato today but ended up putting it back on the bracelet despite the 100 degree heat today.

Here's a pic from today, for reference for others this is on my tiny 6 inch wrist










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

early birthday gift from my wife... love.. both watch and the wife (not in that order however).


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

dzilla said:


> Hey thanks for the pics joecool, I picked one up of the sales forum last week on the bracelet and I must say I LOVE this watch. The change in finish doesn't draw my eye at all and I actually kinda like it. I tried it on a black and grey nato today but ended up putting it back on the bracelet despite the 100 degree heat today.
> 
> Here's a pic from today, for reference for others this is on my tiny 6 inch wrist
> 
> ...


nice! Can we get a farther-back perspective that includes as much of your arm as possible? Thanks in advance for the picture!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

the gift from the Bulova moon watch 45th anniversary event...









few shots of the catalog it came with...





the new curve.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Mainspring13 -

Do you know if Bulova is having any more of these events? Or was this just a one time deal?

If so do you know how to get invited? or more information about them?

I LOVE my moon watch and would LOVE going to one of these events?

I hope this is a sign for the future of Bulova as a company.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Quazi said:


> Mainspring13 -
> 
> Do you know if Bulova is having any more of these events? Or was this just a one time deal?
> 
> ...


Bulova said they will have another event at Feldmar watch co. in Los Angeles sometime in November.

45th anniversary event, was of course, one time. the one in November will be for release party of the Curv.

if you have facebook, follow Feldmar and when they announced the event, RSVP by email. no special list, no secret hand shake.

I got lucky and just happened to be in town. heard about it through ABlogtoWatch...

It was a very classy event. open bar, waiters, ect.

they gave me a booklet regarding the history of the moon watch when I first walked in. already had one since one came with my moon watch but thought "cool, reading copy". :-d I would have been happy just with that but... at about mid way through the event, they showed us the clock and said we will all be getting one. gentleman next to me and I made eye conctact and both gave eachother the "wow, that's cool" look. 

I hope great things for Bulova.


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

I wonder if there will be any similar UK events?

Anyway, I collected mine from the AD on Thursday of last week and I'm blown away by it.

It is by the far the most expensive watch that I own (excluding my TAG Connected which is more of a wrist mounted computer) and it has quickly become obvious why...the depth and presence that the watch face has, the sunken second track, the raised indices, the feel of the pushers, the heft and weight on my wrist all exceeded expecation.

All in all a fantastic watch that I suspect might steal an awful lot of wrist time!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

I like your nato!

yes.. I'm amazed at this watch.. It's an amazing looking watch. At first I was thinking that I paid too much for a Quartz watch, but the more I own it, it's just fantastic... At this point, I think I would rather own it than a real Omega speedy.. Not that there is anything wrong with an Omega speedy !


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Mainspring13 said:


> the gift from the Bulova moon watch 45th anniversary event...


That clock is the bee's knees! Cool gift!


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

powerband said:


> nice! Can we get a farther-back perspective that includes as much of your arm as possible? Thanks in advance for the picture!


Sure thing, the lug width is just a bit too big for how I wear then but I kinda don't care for this watch. The overall shape helps a lot imho










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

dzilla said:


> Sure thing, the lug width is just a bit too big for how I wear then but I kinda don't care for this watch. The overall shape helps a lot imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There many watches with overhanging lugs that will never look Ok, but, the way I see it, the Bulova Moon Watch is one of those very rare watches that can get away with it. It looks right at home and without apologies on your wrist. Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

dzilla said:


> Sure thing, the lug width is just a bit too big for how I wear then but I kinda don't care for this watch. The overall shape helps a lot imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while i think the watch looks good on y'all..... I'm glad that I'm one of the people who can actually wear this watch without over hang... I have ~8" wrists ... still I kinda wish bulova had made this a 43mm watch .. but whatever...


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine arrived today. I don't like it, I love it! 

Quite a bang for the bucks. It wears better than I thought for the size. Mine came with the chrono second hand needed addjustment. Its easy to read, the blue lume works but nothing to call home about. The raised (applied?) indices and sub dial finish looks great. I like that the chrono buttons has positive clicks to them, but I wished the buttons themselves have more surface area for press comfort. Crown is big and easy to use.

The straps seems to be of good quality. I will to try different strap with it soon (my ADHD kicks in). I would recommend the watch.

The watch was shipped with the crown pulled, I wonder if I can /would store the watch with the crown pulled as well to extend battery life when wearing in rotation, but that defeat the purpose of a "grab and go" watch.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

stockae92 said:


> Mine arrived today. I don't like it, I love it!
> 
> Quite a bang for the bucks. It wears better than I thought for the size. Mine came with the chrono second hand needed addjustment. Its easy to read, the blue lume works but nothing to call home about. The raised (applied?) indices and sub dial finish looks great. I like that the chrono buttons has positive clicks to them, but I wished the buttons themselves have more surface area for press comfort. Crown is big and easy to use.
> 
> ...


the owners manual says you can store it with the crown pulled to prolong battery life if not going to be worn for awhile...obviously you'd have to set it when you want to wear it..


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today. Love it! Great bang for buck piece as so many others have said. Mine is the strap version, so I had Panatime send me on over a pair of Rios1931 straps in Mahogany and Cognac.


----------



## JL219 (Feb 26, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


> Mine arrived today. Love it! Great bang for buck piece as so many others have said. Mine is the strap version, so I had Panatime send me on over a pair of Rios1931 straps in Mahogany and Cognac.


Cognac straps really make this watch pop. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

On grey NATO


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> On grey NATO


That looks great on the grey NATO. What size is your wrist?

I'm a click away from ordering one.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

powerband said:


> That looks great on the grey NATO. What size is your wrist?
> 
> I'm a click away from ordering one.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


6.5" wrist, wears comfortable. But its a big watch no matter how you look at it. The lug to lug size is a true to size 53mm. I ordered the strap version because I know bracelet will be a little much for my wrist with the size.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

stockae92 said:


> 6.5" wrist, wears comfortable. But its a big watch no matter how you look at it. The lug to lug size is a true to size 53mm. I ordered the strap version because I know bracelet will be a little much for my wrist with the size.


We have the same wrist size and I'm choosing the strap also. I think the OEM NATO-style strap included will make it more of a purposeful up-sized tool watch.

Thanks.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

On Rallye strap


----------



## rugbymatt (Sep 8, 2009)

powerband said:


> Looks great eat on your wrist. What is your wrist size?


7 3/4.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Having lots of fun with this one!


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

this thread is realy swaying me into buying one...i think im really waiting for one of those youtube channels i follow a lot to do a review to sure it up but its really a stunning piece and because id be selling my one quartz piece (tag heuer) to get it the movement isnt that big a deal to me

my only concern was size that lug to lug of 53 seems quite daunting but wen u see the pics of persons with similar wrist size as mine it looks quite wearable so imma give it some time as ive learnt not to rush and maybe if i still feel the same way ill try to grab one around december


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Squeezealexio said:


> this thread is realy swaying me into buying one...i think im really waiting for one of those youtube channels i follow a lot to do a review to sure it up but its really a stunning piece and because id be selling my one quartz piece (tag heuer) to get it the movement isnt that big a deal to me
> 
> my only concern was size that lug to lug of 53 seems quite daunting but wen u see the pics of persons with similar wrist size as mine it looks quite wearable so imma give it some time as ive learnt not to rush and maybe if i still feel the same way ill try to grab one around december


I have a 6 1/2" wrist. It wears well. It wears smaller then the dimensions would suggest. It's a big watch though but a purpose one. In that spirit, I think it fits fine. It's a really nice time piece, one you would have lots of fun with. 🖒

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kappelan (Aug 7, 2012)

My few cents )

When I've tried them in a store I was surprised, it was pretty comfy despite the size.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Kappelan said:


> My few cents )
> 
> When I've tried them in a store I was surprised, it was pretty comfy despite the size.
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik (Mar 11, 2016)

powerband said:


> We have the same wrist size and I'm choosing the strap also. I think the OEM NATO-style strap included will make it more of a purposeful up-sized tool watch.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


I too have 6.5" wrists and the supplied NATO style band is almost a little too long, with the patch ending up tucked under the keeper. There are loads of after market NATO and hook and loop bands that work really really well with the Moonwatch


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

DaytonaRik said:


> I too have 6.5" wrists and the supplied NATO style band is almost a little too long, with the patch ending up tucked under the keeper. There are loads of after market NATO and hook and loop bands that work really really well with the Moonwatch


Nice look! I have to run my OEM velcro strap through both rings to keep it from being too long. Seems to work out okay.

Oh, and thanks for the quote in your signature. I feel honored.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

ive done a lot of reading about this watch ..why is there so many contradicting reports on the lug to lug dimensions has anybody actually put a caliper to it and measure it ?


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

Got all excited expecting a Moonphase....Oh well nice watch anyway.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Squeezealexio said:


> ive done a lot of reading about this watch ..why is there so many contradicting reports on the lug to lug dimensions has anybody actually put a caliper to it and measure it ?


It's 53mm.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

skorpyo said:


> Got all excited expecting a Moonphase....Oh well nice watch anyway.


Moonphase on a moon watch? Why would someone on the moon want to know what phase the moon is in????

or does it match the day on the moon??? I bet it actually does now that I think about it...

on the moon wouldn't a Moon phase dial really be a day/night dial .. (I think).. Maybe they Omega/Bulova should make a moon watch with an Earth phase dial! That sounds fun!


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

funny



Quazi said:


> Moonphase on a moon watch? Why would someone on the moon want to know what phase the moon is in????
> 
> or does it match the day on the moon??? I bet it actually does now that I think about it...
> 
> on the moon wouldn't a Moon phase dial really be a day/night dial .. (I think).. Maybe they Omega/Bulova should make a moon watch with an Earth phase dial! That sounds fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

on Kizzi 70's NASA strap...


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Problem with stainless steel bracelet.

Hello everyone. Does anyone experienced problem with ss bracelet? I ordered from Bulova, and when received, it has gap and it is seats loose.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

russny2000 said:


> Problem with stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> Hello everyone. Does anyone experienced problem with ss bracelet? I ordered from Bulova, and when received, it has gap and it is seats loose.


The one from the factory with the bracelet has a different model number than the one that leaves the factory with the straps. The lug holes are in a different location. Looks like you bought one with the strap.

Time for an aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The one from the factory with the bracelet has a different model number than the one that leaves the factory with the straps. The lug holes are in a different location. Looks like you bought one with the strap.
> 
> Time for an aftermarket bracelet?


Thanks. Yes, originally came with leather. Do you have any suggestions by any chance?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

russny2000 said:


> Thanks. Yes, originally came with leather. Do you have any suggestions by any chance?


I wear mine on a Perlon, so not particularly. Anything with a 20mm lug width and a straight end should have a good chance of fitting. You'll lose the fit against the case, though.

They really made this a pain in the ---, as was detailed in previous posts about the lack of interchangeability.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

I thought I got lemon. I did get lemon. . Thank you for clearing it for me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

That's not the definition of a lemon. A lemon would be something with a defect. This is just a case of mismatched parts.


----------



## engr.pol (Jul 12, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> That's not the definition of a lemon. A lemon would be something with a defect. This is just a case of mismatched parts.


I think what he meant was, he thought he bought something defective (as in your definition of a lemon) but in fact, he unknowingly bought an actual lemon (the fruit, which is not defective at all) and just different from what he was expecting..

It's supposed to be a funny play on words..

Oh wait, is your post a joke too that just went over my head??


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, he's trying to make lemon juice now.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Cman007 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*









I was going to post on what are you wearing now and saw this. I've had the watch for about 3 months already. it fits big and flat on the top of the wrist not very comfortable, however I find myself wearing this watch more than any others. I get a lot of compliments and tell the story of the watch very often (about 3-4 times a week). i'm not a big fan of Bulova but my very first watch at 17 was a bulova (I found out i couldn't afford a rolex) I pulled my marine star that I've owned since 97 and took it in for a new battery I hadn't worn it since i started to own a cell phone. i was surprised that it still ran perfectly and the watch maker told me about this moon watch that came out so I purchased it. its a really cool watch i think its a really good buy.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you guys. Yes, watch is excellent, keeps a good time.


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

I like this watch very much, with one HUGE exception...that sapphire crystal protruding above the edge of the bezel...what were they thinking? Would it have been THAT difficult to design the edge of the bezel to be flush with the edge of the crystal? Or alternatively, to use a crystal similar to what was on the original model? If that protruding crystal were actually used in space flight, it would be all too easy to bump it against something...say the edge of a hatch or a console, and chip or even shatter that crystal. Hoping Bulova will redesign that feature


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Ron521 said:


> I like this watch very much, with one HUGE exception...that sapphire crystal protruding above the edge of the bezel...what were they thinking? Would it have been THAT difficult to design the edge of the bezel to be flush with the edge of the crystal? Or alternatively, to use a crystal similar to what was on the original model? If that protruding crystal were actually used in space flight, it would be all too easy to bump it against something...say the edge of a hatch or a console, and chip or even shatter that crystal. Hoping Bulova will redesign that feature


This got beaten to death earlier in the thread. The original did have a protruding acrylic crystal, presumably to get the thickness required to handle the extreme pressure differentials it would face. The original did get bumped around and the auction photos showed a lot of battle scars from its time on the moon, but acrylic is quite shatter resistant, if not scratch resistant. Bulova took some artistic license with the update, but kept the distinctive crystal shape among other distinctive aesthetics.

In five months with mine, under reasonably heavy wear including toddler duty, no scratches or chips. I actually want the first scratch so I can stop worrying about the first scratch.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The box crystal is part of the watch's replicated vintage charm. It's not an oversight but a design criterium.

I've owned other (far more expensive) watches with sapphire box crystals and not one had any crack, chip, or shatter problem.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

I was more concern about crown, that not screw, and watch was not calibrated when I purchase it. But after dig in to manual, everything came in place.


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm a little late to the party. Should I get the strap or bracelet version? Guys help me out!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

config said:


> I'm a little late to the party. Should I get the strap or bracelet version? Guys help me out!


The bracelet has lug holes that are located very close to the watch case, so if you want to switch to straps, the space is extremely tight. You'll need a thin strap, which won't look as good because it won't be flushed to the height of the lugs. If you, however, believe that you'll always wear it on the bracelet and you like the bracelet better, then you know which to buy. Personally, I like it with the flexibility of varying straps, and it especially looks great on the space-program-inspired NATO. And the model that comes with the strap has normal lug-hole spacing, allowing you to use all kinds of straps and strap thickness.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

I do have a few NATO straps I can use with it. I noticed that there are more of the strap versions available compared to the bracelet? Does that mean the bracelets are more in demand? I don't know why Bulova drilled the holes differently for the 2 versions instead of making end-links (for the bracelet) that would work with both versions.



powerband said:


> The bracelet has lug holes that are located very close to the watch case, so if you want to switch to straps, the space is extremely tight. You'll need a thin strap, which won't look as good because it won't be flushed to the height of the lugs. If you, however, believe that you'll always wear it on the bracelet and you like the bracelet better, then you know which to buy. Personally, I like it with the flexibility of varying straps, and it especially looks great on the space-program-inspired NATO. And the model that comes with the strap has normal lug-hole spacing, allowing you to use all kinds of straps and strap thickness.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

For quite awhile the bracelet version was selling cheaper than the strap version. I can't really comment on what is in further demand than to note that at the moment it doesn't seem like that is the case anymore.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

The model with the strap was the original release and was the one that made the splash. The bracelet version was released later as an option. I surmise that the latter version was available in fewer quantity because it didn't truly represent the original moon model and probably wasn't as popular. Just my opinion.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm going for the strap version. Thanks guys!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

config said:


> I'm going for the strap version. Thanks guys!


Me too on the strap 96b251. Prices are now under $400US new online incl. shipping.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Put a new strap on it. More supple that the OEM 20mm. This is 22mm squeezed onto 20mm lugs.


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Love the stitching - pure classic!


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just wish the reissue had a 12hr chronograph like the original did 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jimi182 said:


> I just wish the reissue had a 12hr chronograph like the original did
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


perhaps if they issue a mechanical version.

I would like one with a touch smaller Bulova on the dial as well, if they issued one, tough I doubt that happening.

this version being a quartz and a 1 hour chrono, 12 hour sub dial would be useless.


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Darned good looking watch there. Does the fact that it's a 22 fit into a 20 make it less flexible to conform to the wrist?



yankeexpress said:


> Put a new strap on it. More supple that the OEM 20mm. This is 22mm squeezed onto 20mm lugs.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


> Put a new strap on it. More supple that the OEM 20mm. This is 22mm squeezed onto 20mm lugs.


great contrast, everything!

Bump for more pictures, please.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

FeltZ4 said:


> Darned good looking watch there. Does the fact that it's a 22 fit into a 20 make it less flexible to conform to the wrist?


No, not really, as, before I installed the straps, I slightly, gently squeezed the leather with a pliers, so the leather is not real tight against the lugs.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

powerband said:


> great contrast, everything!
> 
> Bump for more pictures, please.


Be careful what you wish for! BTW, the strap is a JP Leatherworks, and Obris Morgan sells a very similar strap


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Fantastic, yankeexpress! Looks so good! How big is your wrist? I know it's a big watch, but works great on your wrist in this picture below:










What is the size of your wrist, please?

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

powerband said:


> Fantastic, yankeexpress! Looks so good! How big is your wrist? I know it's a big watch, but works great on your wrist in this picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7.5 inch, it fits perfectly.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone want to sell me their OEM Velcro loop strap that came with the watch? I know many of you don't care for it and won't be using it -- care to make some quick $$? Just PM me.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

You know, long before I even knew about the Moon watch re-issue I had thought to myself that I'd never owned a Bulova. I looked at the Precisionists but they're...just not right for me. Looking at your watch pushes me over the edge on getting one just like it.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I've had this watch for a few days.

I'm very delighted that the larger size is more a numeric issue than a pragmatic one. At 45mm case size, it is big, but this is more a design characteristic that flaunts itself more than asks to be forgiven. It's part of a design DNA of the original Bulova chronograph that went on the moon, a 43mm watch worn by astronaut Dave Scott. The modern tribute buds outward only a measly 1mm in each direction.

I have a tiny 6.3-inch wrist (or 6.4 after eating a bag of salty chips and being stung by a bee on the wrist... in that order), I went into it accepting the absurdity of lug-overhang. But the cost of this watch is such that I can say f¥<k it. I don't care if it's a plate.

To my delight, it seems to wear smaller than some of my 40mm or 42mm watches. The smooth, rounded-off surfaces of this moon watch make the size wear smaller.

The chrono buttons look sexy, and they depress with a tactile and audible click, though not as hard and loud as, say, the Speedmaster but definitely louder than most Seiko chronograph Quartz. You'll know it when you activate the chrono buttons.

The contrast on the dial makes the watch highly legible. And, like others mentioned, the depth on the dial is attractive, given the 3-D design. It's nice to look at and equally nice to wear, and for the price that's half off retail (which was $275 brand new), it's a fun piece to own.





































On a 6.3-inch wrist from a more real-world perspective (still with a cellphone camera and not far enough back):


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice pics and nice mini review. I agree with all the points. It really doesn't feel all that big on my wrist . The more I have it the more I like it. 

Also I'm getting used to having a quartz watch. Nice to have something ready to go at a moments notice.. the accuracy is very nice.

Makes me wonder if I need another Bulova watch.


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

powerband said:


> Well, I've had this watch for a few days.
> 
> ... and for the price that's half off retail (which was $275 brand new), it's a fun piece to own.


Man, that's a bargain!!!

Who's offering at that price?

And I agree that it doesn't look overly large on you.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RegF said:


> Man, that's a bargain!!!
> 
> Who's offering at that price?


Keep an eye on this thread as that bargain has appeared two or three times in recent weeks and will probably recur or even be lower in the coming pre-holiday months:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-1559.html


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I gotta say... I'm in love with this watch. So much I haven't worn my Submariner all week. 

The dial and overall fit and finish speak to a watch that costs much more than it does. And so far it's insanely accurate. 

It might be my favorite watch so far. Just awesome.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

pook187 said:


> I gotta say... I'm in love with this watch. So much I haven't worn my Submariner all week.
> 
> The dial and overall fit and finish speak to a watch that costs much more than it does. And so far it's insanely accurate.
> 
> It might be my favorite watch so far. Just awesome.


agreed with everything you said.. add to the fact that I don't have to pay $500 for servicing.. BIG PLUS


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Quazi said:


> agreed with everything you said.. add to the fact that I don't have to pay $500 for servicing.. BIG PLUS


The combination of high-accuracy and low-maintenance is a bonus.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

If anyone wants to sell their unwanted Velcro loop strap for this watch for quick $$, please PM me.

Thanks!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

No longer own, but the Moonwatch is a great watch.

Bracelet version on cheap eBay rally. Tight fit, but it worked, and it fit nice with the top of the lugs because the top portion of the strap is thicker than the bottom.
Zlimsn Black Brown Watchbands Genuine Leather Bracelet Holes Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

just picked this up, had it on the radar then fell off the radar but saw it and couldn't pass it up, loving it so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

powerband said:


> The combination of high-accuracy and low-maintenance is a bonus.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


That was the selling point for me. Not only does it look so close to the Omega, but accurate to 10 seconds a year to boot?


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Love the strap. I may have to go grab one.



goody2141 said:


> No longer own, but the Moonwatch is a great watch.
> 
> Bracelet version on cheap eBay rally. Tight fit, but it worked, and it fit nice with the top of the lugs because the top portion of the strap is thicker than the bottom.
> Zlimsn Black Brown Watchbands Genuine Leather Bracelet Holes Watch Band Strap | eBay


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

if only this watch were 40mm


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

What's the lug width? Ebay seller says 20mm, Amazon says 22mm.


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Alden said:


> What's the lug width? Ebay seller says 20mm, Amazon says 22mm.


20mm


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Alden said:


> What's the lug width? Ebay seller says 20mm, Amazon says 22mm.


20mm


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Despite the 45mm case size, this watch is quite comfortable to wear as a daily.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Just lounging at home and enjoying the afternoon with a book.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody know of a good aftermarket ss bracelet for this watch?


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Alden said:


> Anybody know of a good aftermarket ss bracelet for this watch?


I'm curious myself but I don't know if you realize the lug holes are at different locations so even the original end-links on the bracelet for the 96B258 won't fit on the 96B251 (strap edition).


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

So is there any issues with the raised crystal?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Norm S said:


> So is there any issues with the raised crystal?


I have not had any issues, I have worn it a few months, a few scary hits on doors desks, ect... but no nicks no dings, nothing... the crystal is very tough apparently.

the watch still looks 100% .. no marks at all.. its a very tough watch all the way around.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Quazi said:


> I have not had any issues, I have worn it a few months, a few scary hits on doors desks, ect... but no nicks no dings, nothing... the crystal is very tough apparently.
> 
> the watch still looks 100% .. no marks at all.. its a very tough watch all the way around.


Hmm interesting. The sandblast finish on the side of the raised crystal probably helps it look newer too on the long run. still undecided on how that looks though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Quazi said:


> I have not had any issues, I have worn it a few months, a few scary hits on doors desks, ect... but no nicks no dings, nothing... the crystal is very tough apparently.
> 
> the watch still looks 100% .. no marks at all.. its a very tough watch all the way around.


Agree, the crystal has been tough and ding-free


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

You guys can expect big dings today. You know how this works.



yankeexpress said:


> Agree, the crystal has been tough and ding-free


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

I work around and fly helicopters in the army. This watch has been my daily wearer for a month now. Not a scratch or ding on it. And I don't baby my watches at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Mine arrived today. I'm very pleased with it. Lots of fun trying different straps this afternoon. Its now back on its 2 piece NATO but more straps have been ordered.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Quazi said:


> I have not had any issues, I have worn it a few months, a few scary hits on doors desks, ect... but no nicks no dings, nothing... the crystal is very tough apparently.
> 
> the watch still looks 100% .. no marks at all.. its a very tough watch all the way around.


Same here, the watch is tougher than expected.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got this today from a fellow WUS, brand new, at the sale price no less!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is mine on a Nomos shell cordovan strap.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

new strap today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Isn't it really big though...??*

*(Just kidding... *let's not start that again!)


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

powerband said:


> If anyone wants to sell their unwanted Velcro loop strap for this watch for quick $$, please PM me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Bumping this post. Still looking! Just PM me. Thx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> *Isn't it really big though...??*
> 
> *(Just kidding... *let's not start that again!)


I usually wear 44.9mm. But I'm a little freaked out about 45mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

102 days and only 2 seconds slow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Halveye said:


> 102 days and only 2 seconds slow


I'm coming up on 3 months at -0.2. Just as accurate as my temperature compensated Grand Seiko quartz.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

One month and it's at approximately 0.0 seconds from first and only time-setting. This is a good-looking worry-free watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

powerband said:


> I usually wear 44.9mm. But I'm a little freaked out about 45mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

I received mine the other day and it has to be one of the most comfortable watches I own. The original leather strap is a bit stiff so I put it on a well worn ColaReb black leather strap which makes it wear even better. I was afraid it was going to be too big but it's not. Nice purchase and the Kohl's deal made it a nice bargin.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

mpreston said:


> View attachment 9531818
> 
> 
> I received mine the other day and it has to be one of the most comfortable watches I own. The original leather strap is a bit stiff so I put it on a well worn ColaReb black leather strap which makes it wear even better. I was afraid it was going to be too big but it's not. Nice purchase and the Kohl's deal made it a nice bargin.


That looks great too. I didn't like the leather strap it came on, so I switched to the nylon, which I really like a lot.

I also have a black rally style leather strap on the way to try.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thing is dead-nuts accurate so far, and no dings. Great for timing kids soccer game halves.

22mm wide and thick yet supple leather from JP Leatherworks squeezed onto 20mm lugs makes it perfectly comfortable.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

My contribution!


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Accidentally double posted.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Ok, this thing's accuracy is freaking me out a bit. In a month it has lost a small fraction of a single second. Almost dead nuts accurate. 

Ive never seen anything like it.


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

What bracelet is this?


sgtiger said:


> My contribution!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

sgtiger said:


> My contribution!


Wow. I love the bracelet!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks like an Engineer of some sort.

https://www.amazon.com/20mm-Engineer-Stainless-Bracelet-Band/dp/B005JV8CZU


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> It looks like an Engineer of some sort.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/20mm-Engineer-Stainless-Bracelet-Band/dp/B005JV8CZU


Thanks Brandon! I might just order one.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

I got this ColaReb Firenze Distressed Aviator Grey strap for my moon watch earlier this week.

Being that the watch is supposed to be a 70's reissue of the original Bulova moonwatch, I thought it would make it look more like a vintage watch.

Every time I buy one of these ColaReb straps I'm impressed with them, simple design, quality and comfortable. Although this one was a bit pricey, it achieved the look I wanted : )


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

I've had my Bulova moon watch for a month. Is this not the most ridiculously awesome value going on the watch market right now? Watch is still spot on. It gets more looks on the velcro strap than my $10,000 watch and I never have to futz with it. Just a dreamy watch.


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

config said:


> What bracelet is this?


Watchadoo!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

corn18 said:


> I've had my Bulova moon watch for a month. Is this not the most ridiculously awesome value going on the watch market right now? Watch is still spot on. It gets more looks on the velcro strap than my $10,000 watch and I never have to futz with it. Just a dreamy watch.


I agree, it's one of the most value-centered watches out there: high-frequency Quartz, balls-on accuracy, sapphire crystal, sharp dial-contrast, organically smooth curves everywhere, and just a plain good-looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

sgtiger said:


> Watchadoo!


Did you put the Watchadoo on the Bracelet version or the strap version?


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

wwarren said:


> Did you put the Watchadoo on the Bracelet version or the strap version?


Strap. Just squeezed in.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

mpreston said:


> View attachment 9576322
> 
> 
> I got this ColaReb Firenze Distressed Aviator Grey strap for my moon watch earlier this week.
> ...


this looks awesome


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I really wish I had caught that 50% off deal. I would have snagged one. I checked their site and it doesn't appear to even be in inventory anymore.


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I really wish I had caught that 50% off deal. I would have snagged one. I checked their site and it doesn't appear to even be in inventory anymore.


It seems to be working fine for me in the cart.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jthueter said:


> It seems to be working fine for me in the cart.


Maybe I'm going to the wrong site. Can you post a link please?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just put mine of a black rally strap. I really like this strap. Good quality leather, made by Swiss Reimagined.



















...and I have an engineer's bracelet coming tomorrow, so I'll be switching back and forth, back and forth....


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Maybe I'm going to the wrong site. Can you post a link please?


I do not have enough posts to post links. Go to stage.com search for "96B251". It will be $550. Add to bag then use coupon code "SAIL" in the shopping bag to see a price of $275. I am using chrome browser.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jthueter said:


> I do not have enough posts to post links. Go to stage.com search for "96B251". It will be $550. Add to bag then use coupon code "SAIL" in the shopping bag to see a price of $275. I am using chrome browser.


I just pulled the trigger.. $292.00 shipped including tax.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

... thank you enablers!


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

jthueter said:


> I do not have enough posts to post links. Go to stage.com search for "96B251". It will be $550. Add to bag then use coupon code "SAIL" in the shopping bag to see a price of $275. I am using chrome browser.




They don't ship to Australia.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Got the engineer's bracelet today, slapped that puppy on and resized it. This is it. It's done. No more strap changes.


----------



## rocknsnow (Aug 21, 2012)

Who is that strap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

rocknsnow said:


> Who is that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon. Super Engineer II.


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

RegF said:


> They don't ship to Australia.


It was bad enough I couldn't access their site until I used a VPN with a US server and I can get around shipping via a freight forwarder such as MyUS dot com.

But they don't take aussie credit cards (billing address needs to be US) and they don't have a paypal option. grrrr

Seems they don't want international business.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just read that the estimated battery life is only two years. Does anyone know what battery this watch uses?

I have a lot of watch batteries; just want to see if I have one on hand.

(gratuitous photograph I took this morning)


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Anyone know the model number to this watch? It's fantastic looking!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



trident1970 said:


> Anyone know the model number to this watch? It's fantastic looking!


96B251


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

sgtiger said:


> Strap. Just squeezed in.


That's awesome. I really like the look.

Did you use the beefy springbars that came with the bracelet, or did you use skinnier ones to get more clearance and wiggle room?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

On a 6.3-inch wrist (first thing in the morning and dehydrated).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

ariel reviewed the watch more in depth funny enuff wen this just dropped the piece seemed humongous but now seeing powerband pics plus d piece on ariels wrist 2 ppl who have notably small wrist the piece doesnt look like it wears that bad


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

btw, a 20mm deployant clasp works great with the OEM strap


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Just got mine this evening. Haven't had time to take pics yet - they're forthcoming. So far, the watch is a +10. Think I'll eventually put mine on a deployant too.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

FeltZ4 said:


> Just got mine this evening. Haven't had time to take pics yet - they're forthcoming. So far, the watch is a +10. Think I'll eventually put mine on a deployant too.


Got mine when they first came out and still loving the thing !!!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Just picked one up and put it on a Crown & Buckle Rally strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine has gained exactly 1 second over 46 days I have owned it.










22mm Obris Morgan strap squeezed gently onto 20mm lugs


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Mine has gained exactly 1 second over 46 days I have owned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have had had mine since release, have not touched the time. Pretty amazing really as I am a mechanical watch guy !!!


----------



## octavian90 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just lovely, and hard to resist the 50% off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley-dude (Dec 28, 2012)

Picked mine up on Friday and love it. The NATO strap is great imo and adds that "Military/NASA " kudos. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

i really think imma gonna pull the trigger on one of these....i have a seiko turtle and altho my wrist is juss around 7" it wears well should be around same width n the lug to lug is pretty long but i should be able to pull it off ..my only issue is the turtle on bracelet is kinda heavy hope the bulova on strap is a lighter


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Squeezealexio said:


> i really think imma gonna pull the trigger on one of these....i have a seiko turtle and altho my wrist is juss around 7" it wears well should be around same width n the lug to lug is pretty long but i should be able to pull it off ..my only issue is the turtle on bracelet is kinda heavy hope the bulova on strap is a lighter


I have both, and my wrist is 7.5. To me, they wear about the same.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Christmas is coming so what's the best online offer for moonwatch on bracelet?

Tapaltak


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Squeezealexio said:


> i really think imma gonna pull the trigger on one of these....i have a seiko turtle and altho my wrist is juss around 7" it wears well should be around same width n the lug to lug is pretty long but i should be able to pull it off ..my only issue is the turtle on bracelet is kinda heavy hope the bulova on strap is a lighter


The only consideration is that the Turtle is a diver and the Bulova isn't. Even if the outer measurements of the cases are close, they can wear differently due to the different sized dials - the dials on divers are generally smaller because of the bezel.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

octavian90 said:


> Just lovely, and hard to resist the 50% off!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 50% off hasn't come back yet.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Squeezealexio said:


> i really think imma gonna pull the trigger on one of these....i have a seiko turtle and altho my wrist is juss around 7" it wears well should be around same width n the lug to lug is pretty long but i should be able to pull it off ..my only issue is the turtle on bracelet is kinda heavy hope the bulova on strap is a lighter


I have about 7" wrist and size of the watch isn't a problem for me. I usually wear 38-42 so I was concerned. It looks and wears great ... a keeper for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halveye (Apr 6, 2016)

Goes well with everything.... Especially COFFEE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Which strap is that?



TradeKraft said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

pook187 said:


> Which strap is that?


It's a Crown & Buckle Rally strap. It's pretty nice for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Is it swiss made?
I don´t see any mention about it neither on the dial or on the caseback.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

alexgand said:


> Is it swiss made?
> I don´t see any mention about it neither on the dial or on the caseback.


I don't see the words anywhere. I assume it's made in Japan, or somewhere else in Asia.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow 52 pages of responses. Since Bulova has become part of Citizen it seems to be reinvigorated. Good for Citizen to invest in this historic brand. Their Curve watch is also very nice. But, you know what would be mega cool is a reintroduction of the tuning fork watch. I think that would give Citizen some technical bragging rights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

On the back it says something to the effect of "Watch Japan, Band China" on a sticker. Citizen owns Bulova, and only uses Swiss movements in the Accu-Swiss line.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Wow 52 pages of responses. Since Bulova has become part of Citizen it seems to be reinvigorated. Good for Citizen to invest in this historic brand. Their Curve watch is also very nice. But, you know what would be mega cool is a reintroduction of the tuning fork watch. I think that would give Citizen some technical bragging rights.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tools necessary to make the index wheel that turns the tuning fork motion into circular motion were destroyed as part of the sale to Citizen. I wish there was an emoji available for weeping.

Unless Citizen is going to rebuild the specialized hobbing machine from scratch, the ones in existence are the only one there will be.

My retirement project might be making Accutron parts and Hamilton Electric parts in another 3.5 decades...


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> The 50% off hasn't come back yet.


$40% off today, go here. Search for Moon Watch and put in promo code at checkout.

Stage Stores: Stage, Bealls, Peebles, Palais Royal & Goody's Department Stores


----------



## searunn (May 12, 2016)

It's a maybe for me because it's very tempting.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

I've had mine for a few weeks now. It is a tremendous watch for the $ - I snagged mine with the Stage 50% off sale. 40% off is just fine for those interested... 

This has my highest recommendation of a watch anywhere near that price point.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I appreciate the strap recommendation. Love this combo.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

topol2 said:


> $40% off today, go here. Search for Moon Watch and put in promo code at checkout.
> 
> Stage Stores: Stage, Bealls, Peebles, Palais Royal & Goody's Department Stores


During the 50off and now 40off I got the same message
"Access Denied

You don't have permission to access "http://www.stage.com/store/?" on this server.

Reference #18.a5b6f748.1478349693.9c1651e"

Anyone knows what the deal is?

Tapaltak


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> The tools necessary to make the index wheel that turns the tuning fork motion into circular motion were destroyed as part of the sale to Citizen. I wish there was an emoji available for weeping.
> 
> Unless Citizen is going to rebuild the specialized hobbing machine from scratch, the ones in existence are the only one there will be.
> 
> My retirement project might be making Accutron parts and Hamilton Electric parts in another 3.5 decades...


Sad.  what good did it do to destroy that machine? I can't think of a good commercial reason?

Bummer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I wonder what sort of Black Friday deals will be available for this watch?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

pook187 said:


> I appreciate the strap recommendation. Love this combo.


Love this combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

A couple months in and it's still at approximately 0.0 sec per day.

Just measured the watch with a digital caliper:

- Case diameter: 45mm
- Lug tip-to-tip: 53mm
- Bezel edge-to-edge: 41.5mm
- Crystal edge-to-edge: 38.2mm

The minute track, the conventional edge of the dial, is approximately 35mm. Perhaps this gives it the illusion that works on smaller wrist. But also the smooth, curved edges on the case further makes it doable on smaller wrists.

On a 6.3-inch wrist:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

pook187 said:


> I appreciate the strap recommendation. Love this combo.





Halveye said:


> Goes well with everything.... Especially COFFEE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TradeKraft said:


> Just picked one up and put it on a Crown & Buckle Rally strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> Mine has gained exactly 1 second over 46 days I have owned it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





harley-dude said:


> Picked mine up on Friday and love it. The NATO strap is great imo and adds that "Military/NASA " kudos. Absolutely love it.





Alden said:


> Got the engineer's bracelet today, slapped that puppy on and resized it. This is it. It's done. No more strap changes.





Alden said:


> I just read that the estimated battery life is only two years. Does anyone know what battery this watch uses?
> 
> I have a lot of watch batteries; just want to see if I have one on hand.
> 
> (gratuitous photograph I took this morning)


Anybody else notice that this watch looks good on practically any strap it's put on?


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

pecha said:


> During the 50off and now 40off I got the same message
> "Access Denied
> 
> You don't have permission to access "http://www.stage.com/store/?" on this server.
> ...


Try using a different browser if you have one. IF your using windows 10 the default browser is edge but you can access internet explorer from there and that might get you in.


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Alden said:


> Anybody else notice that this watch looks good on practically any strap it's put on?


I really like the Velcro fabric strap that comes with it. Very comfortable and infinitely adjustable.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

$245 + tax at Kohl's now if you stack all the discounts. One is on the way to me now. I'm calling it a belated birthday present to replace the Seiko Recraft that didn't run.

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


$10 off $25 w/ promo code HARVEST10
15% off when you text SAVE24 to 56457 
10% off instant cart discount
20% off w/ promo code JEWEL20


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

on the NATO ..:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley-dude (Dec 28, 2012)

Excellent accuracy since owned at 0:0secs time n approximately 4 weeks now. Just loving this watch


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Loving mine, its a gorgeous watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

Here's mine. This watch is beautiful. It feels like the Apollo programme has gifted us all something new and exciting even after all this time.


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Just got mine in a trade! Prefer brown leather straps.










Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

canuckfan33 said:


> Just got mine in a trade! Prefer brown leather straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

nebody have the weight of this watch on strap or bracelet ?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Squeezealexio said:


> nebody have the weight of this watch on strap or bracelet ?


It's about 3 lbs.

I kid.

It is a heavy timepiece though, I won't lie. You definitely know you have a watch on your wrist.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually have mine on display. It's on Kizzi NASA Velcro watch strap.









Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Since I was adjusting for the end of DST, I decided to check the accuracy of mine (plus my Bulova Military watch). I purchased both in late July, so over 3.5 months, the BMW was essentially dead on with time.is. The Military was just slightly over 1 second fast. That puts both well below 10 seconds per year accuracy. And I got both watches for under $500 total. You can't beat that!


----------



## neuromind (May 26, 2013)




----------



## harley-dude (Dec 28, 2012)

neuromind said:


> View attachment 9911890
> View attachment 9911898
> View attachment 9911914
> View attachment 9911922
> View attachment 9911930


Love the look on the Leather NATO's


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sens game day @ CTC


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

amazon has this down to 308 for the strap version and 366 on bracelet 
after im finished changing crystal and bracelet on my padi im def gonna grab myself one of these


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

There are two watches in my humble collection that I really look forward to wearing. My Bulova moonwatch is one of them.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

FeltZ4 said:


> There are two watches in my humble collection that I really look forward to wearing. My Bulova moonwatch is one of them.


I agree...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

Just got this in last night


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

For reference my wrist is 7" I was a bit skeptical re size but it wears quite fine and I actually find it that even when both are on leather it feels lighter than my padi I have no regrets on my purchase.

i will however state...im in no way a fan of the provided strap im gonna grab a rally strap right away


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

Congrats, looks nice! I replaced the original strap as well with a black rally strap and added a deployant clasp. It's perfect now.


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

cant wait to get some straps in ...what type of straps work best on this piece ?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I like mine on the included velcro strap. Very comfortable, and the only strap or bracelet that gives me an exact fit.


----------



## cagliostro (Jul 7, 2011)

Just received my moon watch bracelet edition and noticed my certificate of authenticity does not have a serial number written on it, nor does it have a space where the serial number would be (as in the pictures on the front page). Other than that the text is identical to the certificate on the pictures. Anybody received their certificate without a serial number on it? Thanks!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Is everyone's pushers as loose as mine? I can understand some slight movement but these seem a little too loose and rattle-y. The bottom one more than the top, although both are noticeable. 

I don't know if it's a big enough deal to send back or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

I think a little rattle is fine. I have two and they both do it.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Moonwatch Friday


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I can't hear any rattle in the pushers of mine certainly.. they have a bit of play but feel pretty solid on mine..


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I have never seen so many straps leave a watch at a right angle to the case until this thread.


----------



## neuromind (May 26, 2013)

my new lucca hirsh strap for bulova...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi,

Not sure if this is posted anywhere else but Worn & Wound just published a very well researched/written piece on the Bulova Moonwatch prototype with lots of new info.

http://wornandwound.com/bulova-used-universal-geneve-get-moon-can-get-one-today/

Apparently the one Astronaut Dave Scott wore to the Moon was not the only prototype ever made. There were at least two (including the moonwatch), one of which is unbranded.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## boga (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for that link.

I knew something about the similar UG tricompax, but this article adds a lot of information to everything I knew about the Bulova Moonwatch.


----------



## sv3rr3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi guys, got mine incoming as well! Great watch, will be here soon. 
Do you guys wear it on the nato nasa strap that is in the box? I think it looks really cool, but does it wear nice and comfortable?


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

I bought both versions, one on the velcro strap which I have in a 'Space' related display case, and the metal bracelet version as well.

I swapped the band off the metal bracelet for a black NATO strap and thats how I wear the watch.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Wearing my bracelet version on Hirsch Duke crocodile grain leather... The space is too small and strap is scraping against case any advice??









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMT Aviator (Dec 19, 2015)

vjlbl said:


> Wearing my bracelet version on Hirsch Duke crocodile grain leather... The space is too small and strap is scraping against case any advice??
> 
> View attachment 10536322
> 
> ...


You could source some curved spring bars otherwise there is not much you can do.

The bracelet version of this watch has the lug pin holes drilled closer to the main case than the velcro strap version does, so the problem you're having is normal. Its just too tight a fit.

Another option is to find another strap, or buy the watch that comes with the velcro strap where the drilled holes are further away from the main case.

Personally I wear my metal strap version on a NATO.It's a snug fit but it's acceptable.


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> Not HAQ if its Bulova's Precisionist movement. It doesn't meet HAQ's second per year deviation accuracy (-10/+10sec). However, Bulova's movement is more accurate than your typical quartz movement and its got that interesting sweep hand action like a mechanical.
> 
> I'm in depending on case size. That's one nifty watch. Perfect compliment to my Omega speedmaster and good price. Bulova may have hit this one out of the park.


Bulova's Precisionist movement DOES reach +/- 10 seconds per year. How accurate did you think it was? Maybe it didn't used to, but my Precisionist is +/- 10 seconds per year.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Just bought mine and it was NOS, strap version but came with damage to corner on the outer box.


Should I ever sell this, would this impact the value in a significant degree?

I usually stay with vintage, the ones with no boxes so I did not know if I should contact the AD about it. Nothing else is amiss.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat the box. Just disclose the box came that way.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

thank you


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Can I make my own curve spring bar?? 

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RegF (May 13, 2013)

vjlbl said:


> Can I make my own curve spring bar??
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yep, From cheaply:-

https://www.amazon.com/Bracelet-Curving-Forming-Spring-Bending/dp/B00LL44QHM

to expensively:-

Spring Bar Tools


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Anyone got any luck finding a nice 20mm after market bracelet that fits the strap bulova?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szadzik (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Can you tell me the size of the original leather strap? I would like to search for a butterfly clasp as I'm not very fond of the standard one.

If I wanted to put my own strap on it, what size are the lugs?


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Szadzik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you tell me the size of the original leather strap? I would like to search for a butterfly clasp as I'm not very fond of the standard one.
> 
> If I wanted to put my own strap on it, what size are the lugs?


Lug width is 20mm however unsure of the width of the strap on the original at the clasp end as i use my own strap and use a 20mm clasp. Sorry not much of a help


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

I ordered a super engineer bracelet from watchgeeko, lets see if it fits my strap model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

Just put mine on a Timefactors two piece nato last night, too soon to tell if i like it or not. See all the pics and opinion in the Bulova forum if interested.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

I was looking the other day and I couldn't find a single picture of the Moon watch without its back on. None.. the whole internet, NO pictures of the moon watch's movement.

I was really curious as to what the movement looked like.. so I very carefully removed the back and took a picture.. I wish I had taken a better picture.

Nothing that exciting I guess, but I thought people might like to see what it looks like.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Quazi said:


> I was looking the other day and I couldn't find a single picture of the Moon watch without its back on. None.. the whole internet, NO pictures of the moon watch's movement.
> 
> I was really curious as to what the movement looked like.. so I very carefully removed the back and took a picture.. I wish I had taken a better picture.
> 
> Nothing that exciting I guess, but I thought people might like to see what it looks like.


I can confirm. I have searched extensively however you are the first post I have seen a picture of the movement.

Thank you


----------



## Dave V. (Feb 15, 2006)

Love mine. Incredibly accurate. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Yep.. I LOVE my moon watch.

I wonder how successful it is. Does Bulova make a lot of money on it? I see it in Jewlery stores, but I have never seen in on someone else's wrist.

I now think I might buy another Bulova, since this watch has been soo fantastic.
I now have owned it for around a year.. ok maybe 11 months... it looks as good as it did when I purchased it.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

bulova on a new strap


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

2 February 2017...a full moon with a lunar eclipse plus a visit from comet 45P/Honda-Mrkos-Pajdušáková...thinking tonight will be a perfect night for the Bulova Moonwatch!


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dang...double post...I'll just add another view...


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Received a NOS example on 1-19-17. 

I set it from the atomic time at time.is , and today both still in sync to the second.

Love the matt finish
Love the pusher design and positive feedback when engaging them
Love the layout
Love the crystal
Love the leather strap
Love the elegant inscription on back
Love the substantial "feel"


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I set mine in November. It is now +2 seconds. That seems pretty astonishing to me.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Quazi said:


> I was looking the other day and I couldn't find a single picture of the Moon watch without its back on. None.. the whole internet, NO pictures of the moon watch's movement.
> 
> I was really curious as to what the movement looked like.. so I very carefully removed the back and took a picture.. I wish I had taken a better picture.
> 
> ...


So the people who said the battery was a 2016 appear to have been wrong.


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi all. I'm very likely to purchase one of these. Very soon. But I have a question for the current owners. I'd think this must have been asked dozens of times, but I can't seem to find much specific discussion on it.
Bracelet or strap?
I know (and hate) that the lug holes are different between them. Have people with the bracelet version had much luck with curved spring bars? Have people with the strap version had any luck with aftermarket bracelets? Anybody wish you'd gotten the other one?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the strap and on all other watches I use a bracelet. This watch screams strap to me, that is how the astronauts used them after all


----------



## Mpkaier (Jun 28, 2015)

I love my moon watch. It is the largest watch in my collection, but feels perfectly fine on my 7" wrist. All my other watches seem small now. I am having trouble deciding on what band looks the best. Brown calf skin or black rally with contrasting white stitching?


----------



## Mpkaier (Jun 28, 2015)

View attachment 11046418
View attachment 11046450
View attachment 11046410
View attachment 11046498

I love my moon watch. It is the largest watch in my collection, but feels perfectly fine on my 7" wrist. All my other watches seem small now. I am having trouble deciding on what band looks the best. Brown calf skin or black rally with contrasting white stitching?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wore mine the other day. I set it for standard time last fall. Checked the time last week and it was dead on the second. Just can't beat it for the money.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

The first, and probably only quartz watch I will ever own. I love it!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

trekkingman said:


> It was bad enough I couldn't access their site until I used a VPN with a US server and I can get around shipping via a freight forwarder such as MyUS dot com.
> 
> But they don't take aussie credit cards (billing address needs to be US) and they don't have a paypal option. grrrr
> 
> Seems they don't want international business.


I just pulled the trigger on one from Amazon. Its costing around $450 AUD with expedied shipping to Australia. Its about $265 USD

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi. This week I bought mine but I have noticed that the upper button of the chrono has a little slack and makes a noise when moving it, as if it were not well secured. Bottom button no. Is it normal in this model? Should you change it or make use of the warranty?


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

so i ordered this watch on amazon for $299 but i didn't get the nice presenation box. instead i got this, it had a scratch near the crown so i returned it to amazon. 















i contacted the seller and told him what happened and he said it must been amazon who failed to inspect the item being shipped and sent me a used one. i asked this seller and another amazon prime seller if i would get the nice presentation box like this one, but they said they cannot confirm which box would be sent because it is already at the amazon warehouse. 







i took a chance and ordered it again and i got the same box as before, but the watch is pristine this time. should i care about the box? i kinda like the whole gift/presentation of it. would it add value in the long run?

has anyone received the box i got? all the pics i see online are the one with the nice gift/presentation box.


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

If you don't plan on flipping it eventually then shouldn't matter unless you absolutely must have it. FWIW, it was in the nice presentation box when I saw it at a local Macy's a few weeks ago.


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

J-Rock121 said:


> If you don't plan on flipping it eventually then shouldn't matter unless you absolutely must have it. FWIW, it was in the nice presentation box when I saw it at a local Macy's a few weeks ago.


Thanks for the quick response. I just did a quick search for it and it was priced for $440 .


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

JC731 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I just did a quick search for it and it was priced for $440 .


Well, I didn't say it was the cheapest, LOL! I was just saying I can confirm other current sellers (at least Macy's) have it with the nice presentation box, that's all. But be forewarned it's a hit or miss with Macy's getting the correct retail box if you have it shipped versus picking up locally.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

here's mine


----------



## jxavier (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine, great watch IMHO.


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

JC731 said:


> so i ordered this watch on amazon for $299 but i didn't get the nice presenation box. instead i got this, it had a scratch near the crown so i returned it to amazon.


Mine arrived from Amazon on Thursday. It was a gift from my wife, so I haven't asked/looked what it cost. I'm guessing the same though.
It came in the 2-slot presentation box. They're definitely out there and shipping for Amazon orders. I'm 100% sure she didn't ask any seller specifically for that box.


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

It is very nice!


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

I am thinking about this to wear on a brown or black leather strap to mix it up from my other watch on a bracelet.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

so dumb question as i just received the watch, but does the second hand always just stay at the 12 position?


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

shootermcgavin said:


> so dumb question as i just received the watch, but does the second hand always just stay at the 12 position?


yes until you start the chronograph feature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

shootermcgavin said:


> so dumb question as i just received the watch, but does the second hand always just stay at the 12 position?


You haven't played around with the buttons yet to start and stop the chronograph?


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## TNmatt (Dec 10, 2016)

shootermcgavin said:


> so dumb question as i just received the watch, but does the second hand always just stay at the 12 position?


One of them does most of the time. Neither does always.
Running seconds, clock seconds, runs all the time. Just like any other watch. That one's shown in the sub-dial at 6.
Chronograph seconds runs only when the chronograph is running. (Makes sense right?) Start the chronograph with the top button. That one's on the central axis.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> You haven't played around with the buttons yet to start and stop the chronograph?


yeah and that's what i mean, unless you use the chrono feature the main second hand just stays at the 12 oclock position. that's a first for me in any watch that i've seen or owned.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

shootermcgavin said:


> yeah and that's what i mean, unless you use the chrono feature the main second hand just stays at the 12 oclock position. that's a first for me in any watch that i've seen or owned.


Think about it, the chronograph is a stopwatch. When you want to time something you press the button and it starts counting the seconds (as shown by the chronograph seconds hand starting to move) and then the chronograph minute hand starts to move to mark the minutes elapsed. That's what a stopwatch does, it starts moving only when you want to actually time something. If it was constantly moving all the time it would be useless. Asking why the chronograph seconds hand is just sitting at 12 when the chronograph isn't being used is kind of like asking why the speedometer on your car is sitting at zero when it isn't being driven.

The running seconds hand is the one that just ticks away showing the seconds of the time it currently is, whilst the large central seconds hand is for the chronograph mode only. On some really cheap chronograph watches you might see this sometimes reversed and the chronograph seconds relegated to a small sub dial but this is a poor way of doing things as it makes it hard to accurately start, stop, and read the chronograph seconds.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> yeah and that's what i mean, unless you use the chrono feature the main second hand just stays at the 12 oclock position. that's a first for me in any watch that i've seen or owned.


No worries, it's pretty much standard on chronos. All 3 of mine are like that (Stowa 1938, Sinn 103, Tissot PRC200 quartz).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got mine. Couldn't resist it any longer.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sticky said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't resist it any longer.
> 
> View attachment 11277586


Just wondering, is the right sub-dial not zeroed correctly?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

This one now belongs to my son. Here it is on leather -


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Per Worn&Wound, Bulova released a 2.0 model at Baselworld. The Instagram post shows an edition with a vintage logo, PVD case, and no date. No word on case dimensions.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BSBLmv_AP_T/


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Agent Sands said:


> Per Worn&Wound, Bulova released a 2.0 model at Baselworld. The Instagram post shows an edition with a vintage logo, PVD case, and no date. No word on case dimensions.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSBLmv_AP_T/


I want one, badly.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I assume it will be the same dimensions so unfortunately another pass for me but it looks really great!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> Per Worn&Wound, Bulova released a 2.0 model at Baselworld. The Instagram post shows an edition with a vintage logo, PVD case, and no date. No word on case dimensions.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BSBLmv_AP_T/


if they release a regular stainless finish, I'm buying another one. I love my Bulova Moon.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Think about it, the chronograph is a stopwatch. When you want to time something you press the button and it starts counting the seconds (as shown by the chronograph seconds hand starting to move) and then the chronograph minute hand starts to move to mark the minutes elapsed. That's what a stopwatch does, it starts moving only when you want to actually time something. If it was constantly moving all the time it would be useless. Asking why the chronograph seconds hand is just sitting at 12 when the chronograph isn't being used is kind of like asking why the speedometer on your car is sitting at zero when it isn't being driven.
> 
> The running seconds hand is the one that just ticks away showing the seconds of the time it currently is, whilst the large central seconds hand is for the chronograph mode only. On some really cheap chronograph watches you might see this sometimes reversed and the chronograph seconds relegated to a small sub dial but this is a poor way of doing things as it makes it hard to accurately start, stop, and read the chronograph seconds.


If you have kids, I hope you frame your answers a little differently :roll:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> If you have kids, I hope you frame your answers a little differently :roll:


Sorry, what was the problem?


----------



## supersnout (May 6, 2016)

Dang it. Why oh why did I ever sell mine? I might start hunting for it....again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Great history with this watch and a cool re-issue.


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

I keep debating selling it cuz of the movement. But the history of it overcomes it. I know the 2.0 is revealed but I am always scared of the pvd coatings don't age well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

This certainly is an attractive alternative to the classic Speedmaster. $299 w/the leather strap on Amazon! Lots of bang for very few bucks...


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

i have the strap version of this watch...what are good bracelet options for this version ?


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

Received mine & bracelet version looks even better in-person. Love how the finish on the bracelet matches vertical ring on the bezel & I'm probably in the minority but I dig the raised sapphire. Has a good heft to it too. Oh ya, the sunburst on the subdials stands out in a subtle type of way. Overall, great bang for the buck. This is an excellent alternative for the times when I don't want to wear my Speedy DSotM. BTW, I'd didn't go with the strap version because while it looked decent in-person (tried it on at a local Macy's a couple months ago), I've read it won't last long (not durable). Also, the bracelet version wasn't that much more & needed another watch with a bracelet to add to the (albeit very small) collection anyway.

While adjusting the seconds hands in crown position 2, the A pusher (chronograph) clicks everytime I depress it. However, the B pusher (time) doesn't click yet when I have the crown position back to 0 & use the chronograph function then reset the chronograph back to 12 o'clock, it clicks. Is that normal? For the B pusher to click only in chronograph mode & not in the crown position 2 adjustment.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Any thoughts on the reflectivity of the crystal? I see so many pics of it where the face looks washed out and I assume it is a light reflection. How is it in real life?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

heboil said:


> Any thoughts on the reflectivity of the crystal? I see so many pics of it where the face looks washed out and I assume it is a light reflection. How is it in real life?


I have had mine for ~1yr near about... in the bright sunny skies here in Socal.. it is fine.. in real life.. not bad at all.. it is quite a nice watch.. a bit of a shame Bulova didn't shoot for 42mm on the case size...but if you have the wrists for it quite a good watch indeed.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

J-Rock121 said:


> Received mine & bracelet version looks even better in-person. Love how the finish on the bracelet matches vertical ring on the bezel & I'm probably in the minority but I dig the raised sapphire. Has a good heft to it too. Oh ya, the sunburst on the subdials stands out in a subtle type of way. Overall, great bang for the buck. This is an excellent alternative for the times when I don't want to wear my Speedy DSotM. BTW, I'd didn't go with the strap version because while it looked decent in-person (tried it on at a local Macy's a couple months ago), I've read it won't last long (not durable). Also, the bracelet version wasn't that much more & needed another watch with a bracelet to add to the (albeit very small) collection anyway.
> 
> While adjusting the seconds hands in crown position 2, the A pusher (chronograph) clicks everytime I depress it. However, the B pusher (time) doesn't click yet when I have the crown position back to 0 & use the chronograph function then reset the chronograph back to 12 o'clock, it clicks. Is that normal? For the B pusher to click only in chronograph mode & not in the crown position 2 adjustment.


Wouldn't worry about it. There's a bit of play on mine where I've reset the chrono seconds hand but not the minute counter because I didn't fully depress the reset. There are two distinct clicks on the reset if I go slowly, making me think one is an electronic switch for the seconds/fractional seconds counters and one is a mechanical switch for the minute counter.

It's possible that in crown position 2 the minute counter mechanical reset is locked out and only the electronic switch for the lower pusher is active.

That's my best guess.


----------



## J-Rock121 (Feb 23, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> J-Rock121 said:
> 
> 
> > Received mine & bracelet version looks even better in-person. Love how the finish on the bracelet matches vertical ring on the bezel & I'm probably in the minority but I dig the raised sapphire. Has a good heft to it too. Oh ya, the sunburst on the subdials stands out in a subtle type of way. Overall, great bang for the buck. This is an excellent alternative for the times when I don't want to wear my Speedy DSotM. BTW, I'd didn't go with the strap version because while it looked decent in-person (tried it on at a local Macy's a couple months ago), I've read it won't last long (not durable). Also, the bracelet version wasn't that much more & needed another watch with a bracelet to add to the (albeit very small) collection anyway.
> ...


Thanks! Just thought it was weird how pusher A clicks regardless of in position 0 or 2 while pusher B only clicks in position 0.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

QWatchQ said:


> Received a NOS example on 1-19-17.
> 
> I set it from the atomic time at time.is , and today both still in sync to the second.
> 
> ...


Accuracy update.........as of today, 1sec slow since set date.


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Jumped the gun. Couldn't resist any longer plus I got a real good deal on it. Loving it so far!


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

QWatchQ said:


> Accuracy update.........as of today, 1sec slow since set date.


no change since June 25


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I just received my bracelet version yesterday. I am blown away by the detail in the dial. The indices are crisp and perfect, and the 3D layered effect is amazing and can't be properly captured on camera.

The sweep hand needed a minor calibration, one point to the right. Other than that, the watch is right up there with my Turtle '777 as one of the best bang for buck watches I own.

I tried a 22mm Speedy Tuesday NATO, and apart from the obvious excess width, it wasn't possible to thread it through under the spring bars without taking them off first, positioning the strap, then clicking the bars into place. I will definitely try some other straps with curved spring bars.

I'm not normally a quartz person, but this UHF movement will now be my pick up and go piece, and my reference piece for setting my autos. It's a lovely watch.

Shown next to a turtle for size comparison. It's not a monster at all. Perfect on my 7.5 inch wrists.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Can’t wait to see it. Is there much of a dilemma in choosing between the bracelet or strap?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I just received my bracelet version yesterday. I am blown away by the detail in the dial. The indices are crisp and perfect, and the 3D layered effect is amazing and can't be properly captured on camera.
> 
> The sweep hand needed a minor calibration, one point to the right. Other than that, the watch is right up there with my Turtle '777 as one of the best bang for buck watches I own.
> 
> ...


Very nice jimmy, ive often thought of getting one of these, they were forum darlings for a long time, probably still are although i saw a lot of people flip them because of they were bigger than they expected, looks great on you, Bulova make some really nice watches, i might try one of these in the future.
Do they make these in a few sizes?
They are at a good value price point.


----------



## djlotto (Feb 1, 2014)

Great watch....the original


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Can't wait to see it. Is there much of a dilemma in choosing between the bracelet or strap?


No dilemma if you ever want to wear a bracelet without straight bar ends. Get the bracelet version and curved spring bars.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Very nice jimmy, ive often thought of getting one of these, they were forum darlings for a long time, probably still are although i saw a lot of people flip them because of they were bigger than they expected, looks great on you, Bulova make some really nice watches, i might try one of these in the future.
> Do they make these in a few sizes?
> They are at a good value price point.


Great watch Cobia. Picked this up for 330 US. Incredible value considering the finish, UHF movement, history and packaging. The retail box is beautiful.

Only one size my friend - the 45. If you can wear a turtle, you can wear this. Only blokes with wrists like Angel Hair pasta will have issues.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Still absolutely loving mine, it was a gift from the wife which makes it all the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Digging it more and more. But 45mm is just too big. I wish there was a 42mm version, perhaps with brushed finish and slightly cheaper too. I have zero Quartz watches at the moment, and I always thought having one in the collection is not a bad idea. Maybe a cheap Seiko Chronograph, perhaps something like the Flightmaster, maybe the Nighthawk..

Anyway it's a pity that Bulova's Moonwatch is not really a possible option for me.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

RainDog said:


> Digging it more and more. But 45mm is just too big. I wish there was a 42mm version, perhaps with brushed finish and slightly cheaper too. I have zero Quartz watches at the moment, and I always thought having one in the collection is not a bad idea. Maybe a cheap Seiko Chronograph, perhaps something like the Flightmaster, maybe the Nighthawk..
> 
> Anyway it's a pity that Bulova's Moonwatch is not really a possible option for me.


I'm sorry about the size, but cheaper?? This looks and feels like a 2000 dollar watch. The detail in the dial I have not seen on a chronograph for this price. And it ain't no ordinary quartz.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd buy another one without a second thought if it had a lug-to-lug under 50mm. The lug design and the long lug-to-lug just made this uncomfortable to wear for me. Beautiful watch, very accurate and a real bargain used.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

jfwund said:


> I'd buy another one without a second thought if it had a lug-to-lug under 50mm. The lug design and the long lug-to-lug just made this uncomfortable to wear for me. Beautiful watch, very accurate and a real bargain used.


Whilst it is perfect for me, I agree, it could have done with shorter lugs to make it appeal to a wider demographic. Perhaps that wouldn't have been as true to the original though ?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I'm sorry about the size, but cheaper?? This looks and feels like a 2000 dollar watch. The detail in the dial I have not seen on a chronograph for this price. And it ain't no ordinary quartz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I see your point, it's a great watch - probably doesn't feel like a 2000 dollar watch - but it' a wonderful piece. I guess the reason I said it would be nice if it was cheaper is because I like automatics and in my mind my quartz watch should be my "beater", so a cheap watch. But that doesn't mean this particular watch should be cheaper, you are right.

Anyway if the watch was smaller I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have minded the price.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

RainDog said:


> I see your point, it's a great watch - probably doesn't feel like a 2000 dollar watch - but it' a wonderful piece. I guess the reason I said it would be nice if it was cheaper is because I like automatics and in my mind my quartz watch should be my "beater", so a cheap watch. But that doesn't mean this particular watch should be cheaper, you are right.
> 
> Anyway if the watch was smaller I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have minded the price.


2000 Australian dollars. It feels like a 2000 Aussie dollar watch 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jfwund said:


> *I'd buy another one without a second thought *if it had a lug-to-lug under 50mm. The lug design and the long lug-to-lug just made this uncomfortable to wear for me. Beautiful watch, very accurate and a real bargain used.


Done


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone need to replace a battery on this yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone need to replace a battery on this yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine April of 2016 when it was released. I wear it once or twice a week and use the chrono a few times a day when wearing it. Still on the original battery.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Just received one a few days ago.... Absolutely love it.... $300 from Amazon.... Feels much more expensive.... Very solid quality..... On my 7.25 inch wrist. I don't think the size is an issue... People think it's to big... But they would wear a Planet Ocean or similar without a problem.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Any suggestions for a leather strap that fits like the stock one...? Want a nice brown strap.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Done


Is that lug-to-lug under 50mm? I can't find dimensions for it on the web. From the photos, it looks pretty similar to me. If they did get it under 50mm, I'm going to have to ask Santa to re-think my Christmas list this year...


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

I just picked up one of these and love it. I really like the Velcro strap, but it’s too big for my wrist... I can’t cinch it down enough without having the “hook” end flopping all over the place.

Anyone got a lead on where i can order a similarly designed Velcro cloth strap?

Wearing it on leather right now and it’s very nice, but would love to have a cloth option other than my drawer full of NATO’s...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

LJUSMC said:


> I just picked up one of these and love it. I really like the Velcro strap, but it's too big for my wrist... I can't cinch it down enough without having the "hook" end flopping all over the place.
> 
> Anyone got a lead on where i can order a similarly designed Velcro cloth strap?
> 
> ...


Nylon Watch straps - Straps 'n' Stuff I make (Closed until December, though)
https://www.seb12100030.com/

The NASA reproduction one is working well for me. Evens out the heft of the watch.

You could also try finding a plastic strap keeper to slide over it to hold down the excess.


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

LJUSMC said:


> I just picked up one of these and love it. I really like the Velcro strap, but it's too big for my wrist... I can't cinch it down enough without having the "hook" end flopping all over the place.
> 
> Anyone got a lead on where i can order a similarly designed Velcro cloth strap?
> 
> ...


The watch is big on my 6.25" wrist but the nylon OEM strap fits fine (???). Are you running strap end through the metal ring closest to the 6:00 lugs before attaching the velcro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jfwund said:


> Is that lug-to-lug under 50mm? I can't find dimensions for it on the web. From the photos, it looks pretty similar to me. If they did get it under 50mm, I'm going to have to ask Santa to re-think my Christmas list this year...


Case dimensions are identical


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Wearing mine tonight (11/10/2017)


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Kurt Behm said:


> Wearing mine tonight (11/10/2017)


Nice! I really like the bracelet model but I like the option of changing straps too so I went with the strap version. Still got the GWA1100?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Mister X said:


> The watch is big on my 6.25" wrist but the nylon OEM strap fits fine (???). Are you running strap end through the metal ring closest to the 6:00 lugs before attaching the velcro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't guess I understand what you are talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echocharlie21 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*



Kurt Behm said:


> Wearing mine tonight (11/10/2017)


Nice shot. It looks like an old patina. Great


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


>


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Does someone know if there are any good offers or coupon codes for the bracelet version? Cheapest I’ve found in on amazon at 299 usd.
thanks


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry double post


----------



## LJUSMC (Mar 20, 2009)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Does someone know if there are any good offers or coupon codes for the bracelet version? Cheapest I've found in on amazon at 299 usd.
> thanks


That's the best price I've seen for the bracelet version, especially new. I got my strap version preowned for $260 and was thrilled. There was a used bracelet version on eBay last week for $329

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

LJUSMC said:


> What strap is that?


Looks like a Watchgecko Rallye, but I don't see that color on their website.


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry, I got confused, I meant strap version.... Bracelet was at 350.

thanks


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

this is mine


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Does someone know if there are any good offers or coupon codes for the bracelet version? Cheapest I've found in on amazon at 299 usd.
> thanks


$289 on Amazon for strap version. About a month ago I purchased bracelet version on Amazon new for $319....just keep checking as price goes up and down.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar...aW&pd_rd_wg=LpvpU&refRID=62C65H44MED0XVTKET5T


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

topol2 said:


> $289 on Amazon for strap version. About a month ago I purchased bracelet version on Amazon new for $319....just keep checking as price goes up and down.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar...aW&pd_rd_wg=LpvpU&refRID=62C65H44MED0XVTKET5T


I noticed that today and almost had to buy..I'm guessing price went down because the black 2017 version..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## harley-dude (Dec 28, 2012)

delco714 said:


> I noticed that today and almost had to buy..I'm guessing price went down because the black 2017 version..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, some good discounted deals to be had for the first edition. TBH It's a better buy as it's more true to the original too, Black wasn't, and they've changed date position


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

This is such a good looking watch and I’d probably have it if it was mechanical


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Quazi said:


> I was looking the other day and I couldn't find a single picture of the Moon watch without its back on. None.. the whole internet, NO pictures of the moon watch's movement.
> 
> I was really curious as to what the movement looked like.. so I very carefully removed the back and took a picture.. I wish I had taken a better picture.
> 
> ...


I was contemplating why it appears all of these Precisionist-powered watches are "over-sized" (the rule-of-thumb category I personally put watches over ~42mm and 50mm l-t-l in) and why Bulova wouldn't build their watches closer to the competition's sizes. After all, how many times in even this thread have people mentioned that they'd love to own one if not for the size, or complaining about the lug overhang, or what is Bulova's rationale for coming out with a "moon watch" that is almost certainly bigger than the original that inspired it? etc. Why wouldn't Bulova just cater to the desires of the many to make the Lunar smaller, thereby increasing their sales?

Then I see Quazi's photo of the movement and it strikes me that the movement itself is actually pretty big and there really isn't a whole lot of wasted real estate to trim in order to shrink the overall dimensions much. Once you account for the internal physical size of the chrono pusher mechanisms and then center the movement in the case (side to side and up and down) so that the hands and subdials are in the middle of the dial, really the only meaningful size reduction I can imagine is the lug lengths; and then stubby lugs would make it look very different from the original.

I hesitated to pull the trigger on one purely because of the size (a constant consideration due to my 6.25" wrists), but I went ahead with it today anyway. As far as I'm concerned, the number of times I have my wrist rolled toward me (like in the vast majority of watch selfies) is pretty rare, even when reading my watch. Usually my wrist is rolled out and is therefore flatter and wider (i.e. in Powerband's mirror selfie). I guess I'll see soon enough! ?


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Question for someone with the bracelet edition - have you successfully been able to swap out the bracelet for a leather strap using curved pins? Curious as to whether the curved pins allow it to accommodate most leather straps, or just thin nylon NATO straps. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I have the black stainless steel version on my radar. Just waiting for the right price!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

kalburnfall said:


> This is such a good looking watch and I'd probably have it if it was mechanical


I'd like one if it was 42mm.

Haven't tried it on, but I'm fairly certain 45mm would be too big for my tastes.


----------



## wskelding (Jan 9, 2018)

So I bought the first version of this and love it, but I recently noticed that the name had changed from Moon Watch to Lunar Pilot Watch .... Does anyone know why this is ?


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

wskelding said:


> So I bought the first version of this and love it, but I recently noticed that the name had changed from Moon Watch to Lunar Pilot Watch .... Does anyone know why this is ?


I believe I read somewhere Omega has a copyright on the moon watch designation and had a cease a desist order issued to Bulova so Bulova now calls it the Lunar Pilot.

Her name was Mc Gill and she called herself Lil but everyone new her as Nancy....Beatles. .


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

topol2 said:


> I believe I read somewhere Omega has a copyright on the moon watch designation and had a cease a desist order issued to Bulova so Bulova now calls it the Lunar Pilot.
> 
> Her name was Mc Gill and she called herself Lil but everyone new her as Nancy....Beatles. .


I couldn't find anything about this online do you have a source or link please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

the strap version is available in the UK from jura watches for £288.90 using code JURA10 with 12 months interest free credit https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...ium=AWIN&utm_campaign=http://www.digidip.net/


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi,

If anyone is interested in seeing a dial-swapped custom moon watch, check out my video. I bought both the black and stainless BMW's and swapped dials to create one watch that was as accurate to the original as possible.

New YouTube watch channel called Dime Piece Timepiece.


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

LJUSMC said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe this one?
https://www.crownandbuckle.com/rallye-20mm-tan.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Black version On rubber strap:


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Was unaware of this watch until I came across this post. I like that everything is under the crystal so as to avoid any scratches to a numbered bezel. Interesting history too. Seems like a very nice and versatile watch at an affordable price. For me, the main downside is the Quartz movement.


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

if only it were a little smaller, I would snatch one in a heartbeat


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

grayfox8647 said:


> if only it were a little smaller, I would snatch one in a heartbeat


It's a little bit of a cliché to see reviewers say that anything above 42 mm "actually wears smaller than that", and anything below 42 mm "actually wears larger than that".

BUT, in his excellent review linked to above, Dime Piece Timepiece makes a good point about the actual bezel only being 42 mm, and the surrounding base is what is larger than most of us would choose to wear. And yes, as a result, it "actually wears smaller than 45 mm. "


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> Was unaware of this watch until I came across this post. I like that everything is under the crystal so as to avoid any scratches to a numbered bezel. Interesting history too. Seems like a very nice and versatile watch at an affordable price. For me, the main downside is the Quartz movement.


It's a good quartz movement, though. Technically, not HAQ since it's not temperature compensated. However, mine runs well with 10 seconds per year.

As for the size, the short lugs make it wear smaller than it is. For the price, it's a great grab-and-go.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
Ordered a 96b258 friday evening.
I knew about the pin issue before i put in the order.
My main concern now is that the lugs will point out because a nato will be too close to the case due to the drilled holes.

I love to mix my watches up with leather and nato...BUT i feel that a bracelet is best suited on dressed occasions.

I don't want an after market ssb because of the spacing in the lug, and also have to pay 50-100 for something that is included and original from the manufacture.

So... I've seen a few pics from you that got the ssb and also switched to a nato and how tight it is between lug/pin (0.9mm) but i have not seen/heard if the lugs point/sticks out much. Do they?

Kizzi's Nasa straps are awesome...but it scares me that they would be impossible to fit on the 96b258?
I like zulu straps and the 5 ring versions (rounded and a bit more bulky) but they are thicker aswell.

What to do?

As Beatles would put it "help....i need somebody.."


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Damn....i just canceled the 96b258 and went with the 96b251.
Hope i did the right choice....


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Are there just B6 and B7 versions on the 96B258/96B251 and is the only differance the UHF / HPQ text?


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

What battery type/number is it in the watch? Google is not friendly..


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Battery is a 399 lithium


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

It has arrived


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Another one on zulu next to the Seiko


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks fine on the NATO. Mine's the strap version and the springbars are still too close to the case to thread a Kizzi through. I ended up taking the springbars off, putting the Kizzi into place, then replacing the springbars. 

The infinitely adjustable velcro with a grippy underside goes a long way towards keeping that heavy of a watch in place. When I first got the watch, I put it on a Eulit Kristall Perlon and it overwhelmed the thin strap and cut into my wrist while sliding around.

For dressing it up, a simple black leather band with no extra patterning would work just fine. Could go Crocodile/Alligator patterned as well.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Looks fine on the NATO. Mine's the strap version and the springbars are still too close to the case to thread a Kizzi through. I ended up taking the springbars off, putting the Kizzi into place, then replacing the springbars.
> 
> The infinitely adjustable velcro with a grippy underside goes a long way towards keeping that heavy of a watch in place. When I first got the watch, I put it on a Eulit Kristall Perlon and it overwhelmed the thin strap and cut into my wrist while sliding around.
> 
> For dressing it up, a simple black leather band with no extra patterning would work just fine. Could go Crocodile/Alligator patterned as well.


Thanks,
I ordered one of those nasa straps on Ebay since kizzi are closed atm.
I love the leather that came with it but i dont want to wear it down..and the zulu straps felt a tad to bulky so i ended up wearing it on the velcro that was in the box. Feels perfect.

Contacted Bulova to see if we can buy more of them as spareparts.

Btw..my watch is a B8..so i guess they are still producing them &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Trying to find replacement straps for the 96B251..anyone know where to get them?


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

$10 steel bracelet


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks good on the wrist


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll just leave this here for you.


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

I just wish they would have went with a few millimeters smaller, but nevertheless, beautiful watches!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't looked at this thread in ages! I cant believe it, 1200+ posts, 2 1/2 years later... and people are still *****in about the size!

I wish it was bigger!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

I just realized today that its no longer called the Moon watch. Maybe Omega might have threatened as they have been calling their watch as Moon watch for last 50 years! Time to rename this thread to *Lunar Pilot watch* or something similar by which it goes by&#8230;


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Guys, everybody complain about size, color...i think is really good watch. I will sell mine soon because i need money for my next project...but i really enjoyed it on my wrist.
And it's the most accurate watch i've ever seen.


----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

369 said:


> Guys, everybody complain about size, color...i think is really good watch. I will sell mine soon because i need money for my next project...but i really enjoyed it on my wrist.
> And it's the most accurate watch i've ever seen.


I love my moonwatch/ lunar pilot. It's a great size for me. If I had to make one complaint I would have liked a little bigger lug width but that's minor, I would buy it again in a heart beat with out a second thought.


----------



## CA805JV (Apr 23, 2018)

I liked mine so much..... I got another one. b-)


----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

CA805JV said:


> I liked mine so much..... I got another one.


What straps are you using the stock ones are really kinda ehhh those look super comfy


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

why is this not a 300hz tuning fork? i'd buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Maxy said:


> I just realized today that its no longer called the Moon watch. Maybe Omega might have threatened as they have been calling their watch as Moon watch for last 50 years! Time to rename this thread to *Lunar Pilot watch* or something similar by which it goes by&#8230;


The Other Moon Watch, by Bulova.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CA805JV (Apr 23, 2018)

Alwayslate707 said:


> What straps are you using the stock ones are really kinda ehhh those look super comfy


On on the left, it's a Barton quick-release from Amazon. Much more comfortable than the standard carbon fiber look strap. On the black one, that's the standard one that came with it and it's even more comfortable.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Some shots with different straps


----------



## chawya22 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The moonwatch... You now have a choice (Bulova!)*

Pardon, if this has already been discussed but does anyone know the difference between the B6, B7 and I think they're up to B8 versions? I did a search, which didn't produce any results. Also, are they manufactured in China?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

The B6, B7, and B8 are the date codes. B stands for the 2010 decade. This alpha-numeric system goes back to 1949 with Bulova watches. Don't try to make sense of what decade goes with which letter. There's a chart for that on the Accutron forum stickies.

For my 2016 version, the watch head was made in Japan and the bands were made in China. The watch head was amazing, the bands not so much.


----------



## chawya22 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The reason I also asked about the manufacturing country is, my Moon Watch arrived running (minus the plastic tab) and I didn't know for how long so, I replaced the battery. The inside case back is etched China. I was curious if all were assembled in China or starting as of a certain year.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

QWatchQ said:


> Accuracy update.........as of today, 1sec slow since set date.


update since set date 1-19-17

11 sec slow


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

andygray8 said:


> why is this not a 300hz tuning fork? i'd buy in a heartbeat.


It's a 262kHz, just like the other "HAQ"-ish Accutrons. Mine is less than 10 spy, which is amazing for the price.


----------



## rbaltman409 (Jan 23, 2017)

I love mine, but I wish that it had the same smooth sweep as the Bulova Accutron II Lobster which I think has the same movement but silky smooth second hand.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rbaltman409 said:


> I love mine, but I wish that it had the same smooth sweep as the Bulova Accutron II Lobster which I think has the same movement but silky smooth second hand.


Only the 3-hander Lobsters are smooth sweep at 16 beat per second, the chrono Lobsters are like the Moon Watch at 8 bps.




























Same with the Surveyors, the chronos are not as smooth





There is a big difference between the 3-hander 262KHz and the Chronograph 262KHz movements, even though both are labeled Accutron II.

Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-accutron-ii-surveyor-precisionist-movement-watch-review/

The 3-hand Accutron II 262kHz retain the 16 beat per second super-smooth sweep second of the big Precisionist, unlike the chronograph versions of Accutron II 262kHz movement, which are 8bps sweep..

Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:






Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand:


----------



## PariCovek (Sep 27, 2018)

Bulova is the only brand I would buy a Quartz movement. I don't wear my Green Accutron II that often, and yeah, I didn't get more than 2.5 years from the battery, but I absolutely love it.

I have a 7.5 inch wrist, so I think I can pull off this Moonwatch on a Bracelet, I dress casual most times, so the height don't bother me so much either. 

I must admit I prefer watches around 40mm, with a lug to lug around 47-49mm, but I don't think this watch dimensions concern me so much, as for bang for buck, its a decent looking watch with superior accuracy.

Does anyone know how long the battery lasts on this Bulova Moonwatch Chrono?

My only other question, is this Moonwatch better than the Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm or 42mm) also on a Bracelet?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

PariCovek said:


> Does anyone know how long the battery lasts on this Bulova Moonwatch Chrono?


I have one of the first run Moonwatches and it's on the original battery from March 2016. It runs continuously, and I wear it once a week and use the chronograph once or twice while wearing it.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I use the chronograph almost anytime I wear my black version. Not to actually time anything but just to simply watch the sweeping chrono hand. LOLzzzzzzzz


odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I have one of the first run Moonwatches and it's on the original battery from March 2016. It runs continuously, and I wear it once a week and use the chronograph once or twice while wearing it.


Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## raf1919 (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to like the lunar, but the AR coating is non existent, horrible glares on it. Any know if possible to replace?


----------



## eduardo_gomez (Mar 10, 2011)

I have all versions (POV, SSB and Leather) recently I discovered that there were a 4th version, the mirror finish version that cames with a "nato" band (not nato really since there




  








IMG_20200920_174214.jpg




__
eduardo_gomez


__
Sep 20, 2020


__
bulova lunar pilot




96a255










  








IMG_20200920_173953.jpg




__
eduardo_gomez


__
Sep 20, 2020











  








IMG_20200920_174017.jpg




__
eduardo_gomez


__
Sep 20, 2020








are 2 separated pieces) and it's just wonderful. 
No date window like the POV same movement, I just love it.


----------



## giblets46 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone know where to get the original carbon effect strap? Spoke to one jeweller who said it needed to get sent to Bulova!? I’ve a looks-likey, but it’s not that great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

giblets46 said:


> Anyone know where to get the original carbon effect strap? Spoke to one jeweller who said it needed to get sent to Bulova!? I've a looks-likey, but it's not that great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask the Bulova online shop, you might be lucky.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Try their parts department. Others have had good luck getting replacement dials from them at very reasonable costs.

From the Bulova website:

"For assistance with identifying and purchasing the right parts for your specific watch, please contact our Parts Department at [email protected] or call (800)-228-5682 "


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Found this by chance a few minutes ago:


----------

